# Mamma e traditrice felice



## messalina (4 Maggio 2010)

Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


 
mmm...
benvenuta ...ma mi sa che qualche lapidata te la becchi .
Per il resto il gruppo è simpatico e magari diventi una nuova amica.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

*Benvenuta..*



messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


Anche lui si diverte altrove?

I figli da chi son stati voluti e perchè? Non mi pare siano stati frutto dell'Amore ma un tentativo da ultima spiaggia....sbaglio?

La tua sa tanto di rivalsa verso un marito assente (quindi tradimento da reazione o ricerca di reazione sua) più che reale soddisfazione di insopprimibili desideri propri...

Per occuparti egregiamente della famiglia ti riferisci a bisogni materiali?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm...
> benvenuta ...ma mi sa che qualche lapidata te la becchi .
> Per il resto il gruppo è simpatico e magari diventi una nuova amica.


Son qua io a difenderti...
Tu quoque messalina...
Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...
Intanto lei si diverte però...

Finalmente il messia...
Ehi messalina che ne pensi delle botte di allegria?


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Son qua io a difenderti...*
> Tu quoque messalina...
> Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...
> Intanto lei si diverte però...
> ...


 

Difendi meeeeeeeee???
ma che dici?
hai sbagliato a quotare conte :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


 E sei cugina della raviola? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E sei cugina della raviola? :mrgreen:


 
chi è la raviola???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> chi è la raviola???


 :rotfl:un nick fantastico del vecchio forum di una tizia che aveva botte di allegria mentre preparava i ravioli per l'amato marito... :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Difendi meeeeeeeee???
> ma che dici?
> hai sbagliato a quotare conte :rotfl::rotfl:


No sono qua io a difendere messalina da chi tira i sassi. messalina...


----------



## Amarax (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl:un nick fantastico del vecchio forum di una tizia che aveva botte di allegria mentre preparava i ravioli per l'amato marito... :carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
meno male che ho avvisato la nuova utente :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl:un nick fantastico del vecchio forum di una tizia che aveva botte di allegria mentre preparava i ravioli per l'amato marito... :carneval:


Ma tu insomma, sai proprio morte vita e miracoli di ogni nick, che è passato di qui...siamo tutti nel tuo registro...incredibile...
Embè, che c'è se a lei piaceva fare così...beata lei...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl:un nick fantastico del vecchio forum di una tizia che aveva botte di allegria mentre preparava i ravioli per l'amato marito... :carneval:


tipo Jessica e Jack?


----------



## Amarax (5 Maggio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No sono qua io a difendere messalina da chi tira i sassi. messalina...


 
ahhhh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu insomma, sai proprio morte vita e miracoli di ogni nick, che è passato di qui...siamo tutti nel tuo registro...incredibile...
> Embè, che c'è se a lei piaceva fare così...beata lei...


 La raviola aveva anche i ravioli come avatar... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> tipo Jessica e Jack?


 Ma lei non buttava i ravioli per terra come jessica il pane (cosa che mi aveva fatto scompisciare...)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lei non buttava i ravioli per terra come jessica il pane (cosa che mi aveva fatto scompisciare...)


continuava a farli mentre copulava?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> continuava a farli mentre copulava?


 Li lasciava ad asciugare... :up:


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...


Non ho mai tradito...che faccio? Andò cojo cojo???  :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto.


 A che ti serve compresione se sei tanto felice così? 

I racconti sui tradimenti me li risparmio...mi è quasi bastato il confronto col conte sul film di Brass :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...che faccio? Andò cojo cojo??? :rotfl:


Adesso non metterti a chiedere indirizzi* pure tu che ci sono prima io, eh :incazzato:



*mio tormentone nato anni fa quando un utente disse di essere geloso perché la moglie frequentava un ambiente di uomini affascinanti e io chiesi: dove? dammi l'indirizzo...

P.S. Comunque non credo che ci faremmo concorrenza se, come ho capito, hai 30 anni meno di me. Se dovessi avere notizie a te utili te le comunicherò in mp :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Ma hanno bannato il Conte?

ma per sempre?


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma hanno bannato il Conte?
> 
> ma per sempre?


Lo sto notando ora.... 
Ma che sarà successo ora???
Speriamo non per sempre...


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso non metterti a chiedere indirizzi* pure tu che ci sono prima io, eh :incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahahah, e lo vorrei sapere anche l'indirizzo di questo ambiente pieno di uomini affascinanti!

E vabè...vorrai dire che mi accoderò a te! :rotfl:

PS io ho 27 anni....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Il regolamento è piuttosto chiaro.
Lo staff ha strumenti per verificare se più nick corrispondono allo stesso ip.
Inoltre non possono in nessun caso essere riportati in chiaro mp, anche (e soprattutto) dello staff.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahahah, e lo vorrei sapere anche l'indirizzo di questo ambiente pieno di uomini affascinanti!
> 
> E vabè...vorrai dire che mi accoderò a te! :rotfl:
> 
> PS *io ho 27 anni*....


 Appunto...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E sei cugina della raviola? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho sputato il caffe'!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu insomma, sai proprio morte vita e miracoli di ogni nick, che è passato di qui...siamo tutti nel tuo registro...incredibile...
> Embè, che c'è se a lei piaceva fare così...beata lei...


Certi nick se li ricordano tutti (o quasi)...La raviola, la pecora e qualcun altro sono difficili da dimenticare:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certi nick se li ricordano tutti (o quasi)...La raviola, la pecora e qualcun altro sono difficili da dimenticare:rotfl:


Non voglio sapere ceh faceva la pecora !!!

Dai su, marito assente con lei, ottimo padre...però carissima non farlo andare alla corrida, potrebbe rimetterci le penne.
Ah, un consiglio, evita trasporti emotivi, fai sesso come lavorando in catena di montaggio, meno problemi e risolvi i problemi in fretta.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Son qua io a difenderti...
> Tu quoque messalina...
> *Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...*
> Intanto lei si diverte però...
> ...


facile dire così, l'adultera mica era sua moglie... :carneval:


----------



## Nuvola (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


Il titolo del post è da brivido... sembra un ossimoro!
Non capisco come mai cerchi comprensione visto che da ciò che scrivi appari piuttosto sicura di te e fondamentalmente serena. La freddezza con cui si compiono certe azioni non appartiene a tutti e non tutti riescono a comprenderla. Credo che il giudizio nei tuoi confronti sia fortemente influenzato dal fatto che tu sia anche una madre, come precisi nel titolo! L'accostamento con traditrice è difficile da comprendere, se in più aggiungi di essere felice allora il giudizio diventa ancora più feroce. Io non ti giudico, pur trovandomi nella situazione opposta, ossia di tradita, ma mi chiedo quanto potrà durare questa voglia di divertirsi, se ne vale davvero la pena spingere al limite del precipizio una famiglia che a quanto dici è tutto sommato unita. Il piacere, il divertimento, possono essere anche nella normalità? O è necessario cercarlo altrove solo per provare qualche brivido in più, solo per allontanarsi da una routine che ci vede solo mogli devote e madri affettuose e mai amanti desiderate? Non so che problemi ci siano tra te e tuo marito, però se tu vai a cercare piacere con altri uomini evidentemente nel tuo letto non lo trovi. La riscoperta della vostra intimità potrebbe salvarvi?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:



Cioè tu hai messo al mondo dei figli anche se le cose tra tuo marito non andavano bene? Scusami, sei una disgraziata! :incazzato:

Io quando leggo di persone così "easy" nel tradire, mi sfiducio nei confronti della società, davvero.

Te la dò i ola comprensione: ti possano spuntare due corna da stambecco!


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè tu hai messo al mondo dei figli anche se le cose tra tuo marito non andavano bene? Scusami, sei una disgraziata! :incazzato:
> 
> Te la dò i ola comprensione: ti possano spuntare due corna da stambecco!


M come, un figlio non è il sistema riparatore per tutto? uhmm, è vero no, anzi!! Allora perchè così tante coppie in crisi lo credono? Tra un poco penseranno che fare un figlio possa curare anche le emorroidi della nonna.


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> M come, un figlio non è il sistema riparatore per tutto? uhmm, è vero no, anzi!! Allora perchè così tante coppie in crisi lo credono? Tra un poco penseranno che fare un figlio possa curare anche le emorroidi della nonna.



Noi ridiamo ma in questi casi ci sarebbe da piangere... ma la cosa incredibile è che viene qui chiedendo comprensione a prescindere, così, perchè ha un bel nick.  pazzesco!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Ma cosa vi costa comprendere o meglio tollerare, che e' il minimo? Dai mica siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè tu hai messo al mondo dei figli anche se le cose tra tuo marito non andavano bene? Scusami, sei una disgraziata! :incazzato:
> 
> Io quando leggo di persone così "easy" nel tradire, mi sfiducio nei confronti della società, davvero.
> 
> Te la dò i ola comprensione: ti possano spuntare due corna da stambecco!


Scusa ma il marito? Anche lui ha messo al mondo i figli sai


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma cosa vi costa comprendere o meglio tollerare, che e' il minimo? Dai mica siamo tutti uguali



Ma comprendere cosa scusa? Questa viene qui dicendo che ama la vita, gli uomini e scopare. ha messo al mondo dei figli. E chiede comprensione.... cosa dovrei comprendere? E' la peggiore delle fedifraghe, quelle con 0 sensi di colpa. A me fa venire i brividi una persona così. Tollerala tu, sarò razzista!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma il marito? Anche lui ha messo al mondo i figli sai



Ma il marito lo sa che a lei piace la vita e gli uomini?


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "*se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"*Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


beh ma questa è licenza di uccidere! :carneval: se lui ti ha detto così, quasi non c'è gusto a tradirlo...


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma il marito lo sa che a lei piace la vita e gli uomini?


 Secondo te, con la frase che le ha detto? Cornificami pure, basta che non me lo dici... ovvio che quanto meno se le aspetta :singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma comprendere cosa scusa? Questa viene qui dicendo che ama la vita, gli uomini e scopare. ha messo al mondo dei figli. E chiede comprensione.... cosa dovrei comprendere? E' la peggiore delle fedifraghe, quelle con 0 sensi di colpa. A me fa venire i brividi una persona così. Tollerala tu, sarò razzista!



Io la tollero infatti perche' non me ne cala nulla. Tollerare e' veramente il minimo che si puo' concedere

Se avesse sensi di colpa cambierebbe qualcosa? Come fai, dico io, a ritenerti "migliore" o "piu' meritevole di comprensione" di altri?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma il marito lo sa che a lei piace la vita e gli uomini?


Intanto li ha messi al mondo, se ne dovra' occupare pure lui... che diamine oh!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo te, con la frase che le ha detto? Cornificami pure, basta che non me lo dici... ovvio che quanto meno se le aspetta :singleeye:



Vabbè calma, dipende COME l'ha detta. Anch'io posso dire a mia moglie "se mai mi tradirai, non dirmelo", che è ben diverso dal dire "cornificami pure".


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io la tollero infatti perche' non me ne cala nulla. Tollerare e' veramente il minimo che si puo' concedere
> 
> Se avesse sensi di colpa cambierebbe qualcosa? Come fai, dico io, a ritenerti "migliore" o "piu' meritevole di comprensione" di altri?



Ma io la sua presenza la tollero, questo è un forum di traditi e traditori, perchè no.

Quello che non tollero è il suo atteggiamento da mamma traditrice e contenta. Cosa ti devo dire, sarò all'antica, avrò i miei limiti... mi mette tristezza sapere che ci sono persone così.


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intanto li ha messi al mondo, se ne dovra' occupare pure lui... che diamine oh!



Ho capito.... ma lei prima di farli lo ha detto a suo marito che si sentiva trascurata? Che lo tradiva? No scusami eh... è una incoscente!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè calma, dipende COME l'ha detta. Anch'io posso dire a mia moglie "se mai mi tradirai, non dirmelo", che è ben diverso dal dire "cornificami pure".


 ma quando mai kid... devi dire "non osare cornificarmi, ma se mai ci cascassi non ti conviene proprio farti scoprire, perchè ti prenderei a selciate! Meglio per te confessarmelo, potrei (forse) essere magnanimo"... :carneval: Ci vuole motivazione, che diamine  
Così invece è chiaro che prima o poi te le fanno!


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito...che faccio? Andò cojo cojo??? :rotfl:


nemmeno io

prendo la pietra?:mexican:



e quoto questo



Eliade ha detto:


> A che ti serve compresione se sei tanto felice così?
> 
> ..............:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho capito.... ma lei prima di farli lo ha detto a suo marito che si sentiva trascurata? Che lo tradiva? No scusami eh... è una incoscente!



Va beh bbona... le donne che tradiscono niente figli (ovviamente mariti scagionati)... veramente non vi si puo' leggere!

Poi storcete il naso per i musulmani :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nemmeno io
> 
> prendo la pietra?:mexican:


 Eh no..devi aspettare, c'è prima persa, poi io e poi tu! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il regolamento è piuttosto chiaro.
> Lo staff ha strumenti per verificare se più nick corrispondono allo stesso ip.
> Inoltre non possono in nessun caso essere riportati in chiaro mp, anche (e soprattutto) dello staff.


 Ma quindi il conte si è registrato con un secondo nick, oppure ha riportato un pm in pubblico?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va beh bbona... le donne che tradiscono niente figli (ovviamente mariti scagionati)... veramente non vi si puo' leggere!
> 
> Poi storcete il naso per i musulmani :unhappy:



Guarda che per me uomini o donne che tradiscono sono uguali... dei poveretti che hanno seri problemi! (e mi ci metto dentro anch'io, sia chiaro)

Sono un comunistone... non faccio distinzione di sesso, religione o razza.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

sapete una cosa ?

(se ve ne cale, eh?)

a parte la discussione che si è fatta di là sulle mamme che tradiscono (che poi partiva dal fatto che i figli erano molto piccoli, e che per me vale anche per i padri)

a me del fatto che sia madre interessa relativamente
(a parte il fatto che, visto il titolo del 3d, così sparato su questo aspetto, e la coincidenza con l'altra discussione, penso quello hanno pensato


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sapete una cosa ?
> 
> (se ve ne cale, eh?)
> 
> ...


in effetti ... sembra quasi fatto apposta...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che per me uomini o donne che tradiscono sono uguali... dei poveretti che hanno seri problemi! (e mi ci metto dentro anch'io, sia chiaro)
> 
> Sono un comunistone... non faccio distinzione di sesso, religione o razza.


Se ti ci metti in mezzo... dimmi come ti cala in testa di farti un altro figlio?

Fai due pesi due misure...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sapete una cosa ?
> 
> (se ve ne cale, eh?)
> 
> ...


Anche a me pare ovvio il collegamento... anche senza l'altro thread avrei comunque pensato a un fake... la cugina della Raviola, nipote de La pecora:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me pare ovvio il collegamento... anche senza l'altro thread avrei comunque pensato a un fake... la cugina della Raviola, *nipote de La pecora*:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Dai non ti ricordi La Pecora?


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


ti sei chiesta perche' cerchi fuori quel che tuo marito non ti da? mi piacerebbe saperlo dato che mia mamma ha tradito mia padre... grazie!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ti ci metti in mezzo... dimmi come ti cala in testa di farti un altro figlio?
> 
> Fai due pesi due misure...



Forse perchè ho capito i miei errori e mi vergogno di quello che ho fatto. Non sarei così screanzato da volere un altro figlio se avessi dei dubbi sul mio rapporto e sul fatto che amo mia moglie e voglio stare solo con lei.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: *comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto*. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


Benvenuta!
In questa discussioni parla di realizzazione, di amare la vita, di adempiere i tuoi obblighi professionali e di mamma egregiamente....PERFETTO
Parli di un marito che accetta le tue corna e che come unica condizione mette un "occhio non vede cuore non duole"...PERFETTO
Mi sfugge una sola cosa:
1. perchè cerchi qui *comprensione*? dici di esser tranquilla, serena, realizzata, amante della vita, in casa coi figli va che è uno spettacolo
2. perchè se non sei affatto pentita, anzi, dei tradimenti sistematici nei riguardi di tuo marito vuoi qui un *angolo dove raccontare i tuoi tradimenti*? Mi par di aver capito che questo è sì un forum accogliente ma non un forum dove ci si compiace e mette in mostra senza pentimento alcuno di uno stile di vita scelto e perseguito da anni....

Insomma, se tanti tradimenti ci son stati, se tanti tradimenti ci saranno, se "adori" gli uomini, se scrivi in modo tanto convinto e affatto pentito di ciò che fai non mi è molto chiaro a cosa dovremmo servire noi...

Mi viene il dubbio che:
- o la tua vita non è tanto perfetta
- o te non adori tanto gli uomini quanto come gli uomini ti fan sentire, perchè solo così la tua stima in te stessa cresce (se 20 ti han detto che sei bella, figa, sessualmente inarrivabile, dolce, meravigliosa, etc. etc. allora deve proprio esser vero eh!)...

Qui, tra tutte le storie che ho letto, nessuno/a ha mai scritto tanto per raccontare i suoi tradimenti... mi preoccuperei di altro...di ciò che veramente ti ha spinto a scrivere...


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> In questa discussioni parla di realizzazione, di amare la vita, di adempiere i tuoi obblighi professionali e di mamma egregiamente....PERFETTO
> Parli di un marito che accetta le tue corna e che come unica condizione mette un "occhio non vede cuore non duole"...PERFETTO
> Mi sfugge una sola cosa:
> ...


Standing ovation!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai non ti ricordi La Pecora?


 ma aspetta... quello che si trombava le pecore? :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> *Forse perchè ho capito i miei errori e mi vergogno di quello che ho fatto.* Non sarei così screanzato da volere un altro figlio se avessi dei dubbi sul mio rapporto e sul fatto che amo mia moglie e voglio stare solo con lei.



Quindi questo ti rende un genitore migliore? Ti da "piu' diritto" rispetto ad altri d'avere un figlio? Ti da il diritto di guardare gli altri dall'alto in basso?

A chi sale sul pulpito, io personalmente, non affiderei neanche il mio cane.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma aspetta... quello che si trombava le pecore? :carneval:


Esatto!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sapete una cosa ?
> 
> (se ve ne cale, eh?)
> 
> ...


non so che ho fatto, ma è saltato un pezzo 

lo concludo


*che hanno pensato* in molti)

ma trovo che, nel complesso, venga descritto un comportamento sleale e che sull'inganno non si costruisca niente di realmente interessante

penso però anche che mi ricordo di pochi nick che siano apparsi sbandierando i loro tradimenti con queste modalità
di quelli che ricordo
molti erano fake 
quelli che non lo erano (o che potevano non esserlo) nascondevano dietro la sfrontatezza disagi significativi
a volte li nascondevano a noi
spesso a loro stessi


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi questo ti rende un genitore migliore? Ti da "piu' diritto" rispetto ad altri d'avere un figlio? Ti da il diritto di guardare gli altri dall'alto in basso?
> 
> A chi sale sul pulpito, io personalmente, non affiderei neanche il mio cane.



Mi dà il diritto di guardare dall'alto al basso una persona come la signora in questione, che mette al mondo figli pur essendo una fedifraga conclamata, certo che si.


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so che ho fatto, ma è saltato un pezzo
> 
> lo concludo
> 
> ...



Guarda caso la signora non s'è più sentita...


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda caso la signora non s'è più sentita...




ma se è stato detto che era un clone :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se è stato detto che era un clone :rotfl:


Allora non ho capito un c....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

no, non era lei il clone di Conte. 

Vedete che il suo account (di Messalina) risulta ancora attivo?


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non era lei il clone di Conte.
> 
> Vedete che il suo account (di Messalina) risulta ancora attivo?


e allora qui qualcosa non mi quadra...:incazzato:


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e allora qui qualcosa non mi quadra...:incazzato:


Ho letto quasi tutto. Non ci ho capito un tubazzo...però andando "a naso" mi verrebbe spontaneo pensare che messalina sia un colone del conte. Lo avrà fatto per lanciare una discussione rifacendosi al post sull'essere buoni genitori anche se si è traditori.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

potrebbe pure non essere il conte

ma qualcuno che ci legge (magari senza essere iscritto) e che ha deciso di divertirsi un po'


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho letto quasi tutto. Non ci ho capito un tubazzo...però andando "a naso" mi verrebbe spontaneo pensare che messalina sia un colone del conte. Lo avrà fatto per lanciare una discussione rifacendosi al post sull'essere buoni genitori anche se si è traditori.


 non c'ho capito un ramingo... quale discussione?? 

comunque essere genitori non centra niente con l'essere genitori, oramai l'ho capito da tempo io...


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi dà il diritto di guardare dall'alto al basso una persona come la signora in questione, che mette al mondo figli pur essendo una fedifraga conclamata, certo che si.


L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente quando leggo di uomini e donne con figli che hanno l'amante è: ma dove trovano il tempo!!!!
Io sarò anche disorganizzata...ma se avessi un altro "impegno" a cui pensare sarei ancora più nevrotica di adesso.


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potrebbe pure non essere il conte
> 
> ma qualcuno che ci legge (magari senza essere iscritto) e che ha deciso di divertirsi un po'


Può essere. Allora non ho capito perchè il conte sia stato bannato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Non è un clone del conte, perché lo staff ha detto che l'account del clone è stato disattivato, invece quello di messalina è attivo

e poi il conte non era quasi entrato nella questione traditori/genitori nell'altro thread. E conoscendolo, escludo che faccia giochetti simili. Non è il tipo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

il conte è stato bannato perché ha pubblicato un MP che gli ha mandato lo staff


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> il conte è stato bannato perché ha pubblicato un MP che gli ha mandato lo staff


Ah, ok. Ho letto in privè. Grazie


----------



## Realista (5 Maggio 2010)

se sei felice e sei consapevole delle conseguenze che rischi, fai bene a farlo :up:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Realista ha detto:


> se sei felice e sei consapevole delle conseguenze che rischi, fai bene a farlo :up:


Sei così realista, che fai sembrare astratti gli altri.


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei così realista, che fai sembrare astratti gli altri.


Ciao Kid, come stai? Mi sembrava di aver capito che non sei andato al raduno perchè non stavi bene. Passato?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, come stai? Mi sembrava di aver capito che non sei andato al raduno perchè non stavi bene. Passato?



Ciao carissima, no va tutto bene, ho avuto dei problemi ma niente di grave. Poi onestamente quando ho visto che come meta finale c'era Milano ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo... odio Milano! Ma venite dalle mie parti che andiamo a mangiare in una baita all'aria pura! Se volete organizzo pure questo weekend, non mi costa nulla.

Tutto ok davvero, con mia moglie sempre un pochino meglio, tanto che come sai, mi sta tornando la voglia di paternità....


----------



## ellina69 (5 Maggio 2010)

ma c'è stato un raduno a milano???? ma non sapevo niente, ma che peccato :-(((
(o me l'avete tenuto nascosto apposta ? )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, no va tutto bene, ho avuto dei problemi ma niente di grave. Poi onestamente quando ho visto che come meta finale c'era Milano ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo... odio Milano! Ma venite dalle mie parti che andiamo a mangiare in una baita all'aria pura! Se volete organizzo pure questo weekend, non mi costa nulla.
> 
> Tutto ok davvero, con mia moglie sempre un pochino meglio, tanto che come sai, mi sta tornando la voglia di paternità....


 

basta stare attenti ad evitare i leghisti e poi non è così male...


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> basta stare attenti ad evitare i leghisti e poi non è così male...




p.S.

Lo vogliamo fare un raduno in Trentino? Se mi date l'ok apro un thread nel privè....


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, no va tutto bene, ho avuto dei problemi ma niente di grave. Poi onestamente quando ho visto che come meta finale c'era Milano ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo... odio Milano! Ma venite dalle mie parti che andiamo a mangiare in una baita all'aria pura! Se volete organizzo pure questo weekend, non mi costa nulla.
> 
> Tutto ok davvero, con mia moglie sempre un pochino meglio, tanto che come sai, mi sta tornando la voglia di paternità....


Sai che credevo tu fossi di Milano?
Dove vivi (sono indiscreta)?
Sulla paternità...sai come la penso...ma alla fine la cosa migliore è seguire un pò l'istinto!


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma c'è stato un raduno a milano???? ma non sapevo niente, ma che peccato :-(((
> (o me l'avete tenuto nascosto apposta ? )


Non dire così perchè ti si piglia te ed Eliade e si usa una per picchiar quell'altra!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Siamo andati avanti settimane a fare accordi, referendum e discussioni in merito!!!!!! Ed in giorni in cui c'eravate pure tu ed Eliade!
Da sculacciare! tutte e due!


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> p.S.
> 
> Lo vogliamo fare un raduno in Trentino? Se mi date l'ok apro un thread nel privè....


Trentino? Lo adoro.
Ogni estate passo due settimane in una casa nei pressi di Merano...una meraviglia!!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Trentino? Lo adoro.
> Ogni estate passo due settimane in una casa nei pressi di Merano...una meraviglia!!!!



Dai dai che organizziamo qualcosa allora... io sono di trento ma possiamo pure andare in Alto Adige dai crucchi... mangiano bene quellI!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sai che credevo tu fossi di Milano?
> Dove vivi (sono indiscreta)?
> Sulla paternità...sai come la penso...ma alla fine la cosa migliore è seguire un pò l'istinto!



Si si... adoro seguire l'istinto! 

E poi a me spetta la parte divertente, almeno all'inizio!


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai dai che organizziamo qualcosa allora... io sono di trento ma possiamo pure andare in Alto Adige dai crucchi... mangiano bene quellI!


Vai Kid! Orgnizza! Non so se riuscirò ad esserci, ma farò il possibile!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Vai Kid! Orgnizza! Non so se riuscirò ad esserci, ma farò il possibile!


Ok, nel pomeriggio apro un thread di là e vediamo quanti sarebbero interessati....


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai dai che organizziamo qualcosa allora... io sono di trento ma possiamo pure andare in Alto Adige dai crucchi... mangiano bene quellI!


Nella zona dove andiamo di solito, val venosta, ci sono delle malghe e dei masi dove passerei la giornata a mangiare. Che meraviglia quello speck e quei canederli....


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok, nel pomeriggio apro un thread di là e vediamo quanti sarebbero interessati....


Mal che vada, pochi ma buoni! Come domenica scorsa! :up:


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, no va tutto bene, ho avuto dei problemi ma niente di grave. Poi onestamente quando ho visto che come meta finale c'era Milano ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo... odio Milano! Ma venite dalle mie parti che andiamo *a mangiare in una baita all'aria pura*! Se volete organizzo pure questo weekend, non mi costa nulla.
> 
> Tutto ok davvero, con mia moglie sempre un pochino meglio, tanto che come sai, mi sta tornando la voglia di paternità....


abiti sui monti?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Nella zona dove andiamo di solito, val venosta, ci sono delle malghe e dei masi dove passerei la giornata a mangiare. Che meraviglia quello speck e quei canederli....



Mi sembra il minimo farvi mangiare speck e canederli se passate da queste parti!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> abiti sui monti?



No in valle.... ma i monti sono a due passi!


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Trentino? Lo adoro.
> Ogni estate passo due settimane in una casa *nei pressi di Merano*...una meraviglia!!!!


alt. Meran ist südtirol :mrgreen:


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt. Meran ist südtirol :mrgreen:


Magari intendeva Merano....Marittima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt. Meran ist südtirol :mrgreen:


Precisamente vado sempre in una paesino delizioso che si trova all'inizio della val venosta.
Si vive divinamente e da li partono delle passeggiate stupende.
Quando vado mi ricarico. Quest'anno la vedo un pò più faticosa...con due bimbe piccole le passeggiate saranno ridotte al minimo ma almeno ci faremo delle grandi mangiatone!


----------



## ellina69 (5 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non dire così perchè ti si piglia te ed Eliade e si usa una per picchiar quell'altra!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Siamo andati avanti settimane a fare accordi, referendum e discussioni in merito!!!!!! Ed in giorni in cui c'eravate pure tu ed Eliade!
> Da sculacciare! tutte e due!


ma scusa, ma dove? qui sul forum, ma in quale sezione???
Mi è proprio sfuggito, cazzarola. avervi sotto casa e non conoscervi 
ma si rifà????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma comprendere cosa scusa? Questa viene qui dicendo che ama la vita, gli uomini e scopare. ha messo al mondo dei figli. E chiede comprensione.... cosa dovrei comprendere?* E' la peggiore delle fedifraghe, quelle con 0 sensi di colpa*. A me fa venire i brividi una persona così. Tollerala tu, sarò razzista!


 Non era quel che dicevi nei tuoi primi post???


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma scusa, ma dove? qui sul forum, ma in quale sezione???
> Mi è proprio sfuggito, cazzarola. avervi sotto casa e non conoscervi
> ma si rifà????


Certo! E probabilmente proprio sotto casa...di Kid però :mrgreen:
Anche io sarei stata comodissima a Milano, ma ero impegnata...ero a letto con il rotavirus


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma scusa, ma dove? qui sul forum, ma in quale sezione???
> Mi è proprio sfuggito, cazzarola. avervi sotto casa e non conoscervi
> *ma si rifà*????


Si fa, ma non si dice
Di certo non si dice ma si fa
Poi si rifà, rifà rifàaaaaa 

certo un 3d intitolato "Referendum per raduno" , "Ballottaggio - Dove sarà il raduno? ", oppure "Countdown (Raduno)" ti saranno senza dubbio sfuggiti! Accidentiiiiiii!!!!!

Dai, il raduno per rifarsi si rifà, ma a Milano non so quanti siano  daccordo. Per il momento è in germoglio qualcosa in Trentino a cura di Kid.


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Certo! E probabilmente proprio sotto casa...di Kid però :mrgreen:
> Anche io sarei stata comodissima a Milano, ma ero impegnata...ero a letto con il *rotavirus*


Cos'è? Viene ai soci del Rotary Club?!


----------



## ranatan (5 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Cos'è? Viene ai soci del Rotary Club?!


Almeno! Purtroppo viene un pò a tutti...a casa mia ha colpito le tre femmine


----------



## lele51 (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


Contenta tu..., contenti tutti... se a tuo marito va bene, allora non ho capito nemmeno la storia del analista..., hai la testa dove devi averla, ti piace il sesso e non hai rimorsi, credo che vuoi solo farci capire che nella vita c'è di tutto e per tutti. Complimenti e in bocca al lupo.
Lele:mexican:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non era quel che dicevi nei tuoi primi post???



Si ma non andavo in giro a sbandierarlo orgoglioso.. .anzi me ne facevo un problema!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma non andavo in giro a sbandierarlo orgoglioso.. .anzi me ne facevo un problema!


Però converrai che, sbandierare orgoglioso o farsene un problema, l'atto lo stesso. E la motivazione finale che lo muove pure. Resta comunque una coltellata tirata nella schiena del proprio partner...


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non dire così perchè ti si piglia te ed Eliade e si usa una per picchiar quell'altra!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Siamo andati avanti settimane a fare accordi, referendum e discussioni in merito!!!!!! Ed in giorni in cui c'eravate pure tu ed Eliade!
> Da sculacciare! tutte e due!


 Me tapina!!!  :condom:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però converrai che, sbandierare orgoglioso o farsene un problema, l'atto lo stesso. E la motivazione finale che lo muove pure. Resta comunque una coltellata tirata nella schiena del proprio partner...



Certo. Ripeto: io però mi vergogno di quello che ho fatto.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo. Ripeto: io però mi vergogno di quello che ho fatto.


 Ok, lei invece pare proprio di no. Però l'ergastolo te lo danno anche per un solo omicidio... e pure se ti sei pentito. Quindi secondo me, dovresti andar cauto nel giudicare un compagno di gabbio.


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, lei invece pare proprio di no. Però l'ergastolo te lo danno anche per un solo omicidio... e pure se ti sei pentito. Quindi secondo me, dovresti andar cauto nel giudicare un compagno di gabbio.



Per l'amor del cielo, verissimo anche questo!

Ma venire qui esordendo con un "cerco comprensione" mi fa ridere.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Per l'amor del cielo, verissimo anche questo!
> 
> Ma venire qui esordendo con un "cerco comprensione" mi fa ridere.


 ma è sicuramente un fake, dai  Concordo che, data la premessa, il cercare comprensione è un non-sense... sono tutti felici, lì... pure il maritino che tanto si è raccomandato solo di non essere informato. :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è sicuramente un fake, dai  Concordo che, data la premessa, il cercare comprensione è un non-sense... sono tutti felici, lì... *pure il maritino che tanto si è raccomandato solo di non essere informato*. :carneval:


....Cornuto Felice era la seconda parte del mio vecchio nick, ma io non c'entro


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> ....*Cornuto Felice* era la seconda parte del mio vecchio nick, ma io non c'entro


 Sembra un nome Sioux :carneval:


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io la sua presenza la tollero, questo è un forum di traditi e traditori, perchè no.
> 
> Quello che non tollero è i*l suo atteggiamento da mamma traditrice e contenta*. Cosa ti devo dire, sarò all'antica, avrò i miei limiti... mi mette tristezza sapere che ci sono persone così.


E i padri traditori? Stessa intolleranza?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E i padri traditori? Stessa intolleranza?


Che discorsi Mika... certo che si!


----------



## messalina (5 Maggio 2010)

cerco di rispondere: non sono un fake, nè un clone di nessuno. La mia storia è vera come lo sono i miei tradimenti; solo che non ne posso parlare con nessuno perchè verrei giudicata dalle mie amiche. Il giudizio degli altri mi ha sempre provacato danni personali, sono piuttosto sola, non ho molti amici o, almeno quelli che ho non con conoscono la mia doppia vita. I figli li abbiamo voluti in un momento nel quale il nostro matrimonio funzionava e li abbiamo cercati disperatamente per 5 anni. Ho fatto la fecondazione assistita. I miei gioielli sono frutto di due embrioni congelati. Era il mio ultimo tentativo prima della separazione..poi sono arrivati loro e le cose si sono risolte dal punto di vista della conflittualità. Non da quello dell'intimità..mio marito mi trascura e non facciamo l'amore da un anno e mezzo! Vi sembra poco? Io sono ancora giovane, dicono attraente cosa dovrei fare: rinchiudermi in un convento? Sono in analisi perchè non sto bene, ma non per i tradimenti, però! Grazie per i commenti!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere: non sono un fake, nè un clone di nessuno. La mia storia è vera come lo sono i miei tradimenti; solo che non ne posso parlare con nessuno perchè verrei giudicata dalle mie amiche. Il giudizio degli altri mi ha sempre provacato danni personali, sono piuttosto sola, non ho molti amici o, almeno quelli che ho non con conoscono la mia doppia vita. I figli li abbiamo voluti in un momento nel quale il nostro matrimonio funzionava e li abbiamo cercati disperatamente per 5 anni. Ho fatto la fecondazione assistita. I miei gioielli sono frutto di due embrioni congelati. Era il mio ultimo tentativo prima della separazione..poi sono arrivati loro e le cose si sono risolte dal punto di vista della conflittualità. Non da quello dell'intimità..*mio marito mi trascura e non facciamo l'amore da un anno e mezzo*! Vi sembra poco? *Io sono ancora giovane, dicono attraente* cosa dovrei fare: rinchiudermi in un convento? Sono in analisi perchè non sto bene, ma non per i tradimenti, però! Grazie per i commenti!:carneval:


Come mai ti trascura?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere: non sono un fake, nè un clone di nessuno. La mia storia è vera come lo sono i miei tradimenti; solo che non ne posso parlare con nessuno perchè verrei giudicata dalle mie amiche. Il giudizio degli altri mi ha sempre provacato danni personali, sono piuttosto sola, non ho molti amici o, almeno quelli che ho non con conoscono la mia doppia vita. I figli li abbiamo voluti in un momento nel quale il nostro matrimonio funzionava e li abbiamo cercati disperatamente per 5 anni. Ho fatto la fecondazione assistita. I miei gioielli sono frutto di due embrioni congelati. Era il mio ultimo tentativo prima della separazione..poi sono arrivati loro e le cose si sono risolte dal punto di vista della conflittualità. Non da quello dell'intimità..mio marito mi trascura e non facciamo l'amore da un anno e mezzo! Vi sembra poco? Io sono ancora giovane, dicono attraente cosa dovrei fare: rinchiudermi in un convento? Sono in analisi perchè non sto bene, ma non per i tradimenti, però! Grazie per i commenti!:carneval:



Ecco, magari la prossima volta spiega bene come stanno le cose, prima che la gente riempia 20 pagine del forum di nulla!

grazie!


----------



## Nuvola (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere: non sono un fake, nè un clone di nessuno. La mia storia è vera come lo sono i miei tradimenti; solo che non ne posso parlare con nessuno perchè verrei giudicata dalle mie amiche. Il giudizio degli altri mi ha sempre provacato danni personali, sono piuttosto sola, non ho molti amici o, almeno quelli che ho non con conoscono la mia doppia vita. I figli li abbiamo voluti in un momento nel quale il nostro matrimonio funzionava e li abbiamo cercati disperatamente per 5 anni. Ho fatto la fecondazione assistita. I miei gioielli sono frutto di due embrioni congelati. Era il mio ultimo tentativo prima della separazione..poi sono arrivati loro e le cose si sono risolte dal punto di vista della conflittualità. Non da quello dell'intimità..mio marito mi trascura e non facciamo l'amore da un anno e mezzo! Vi sembra poco? Io sono ancora giovane, dicono attraente cosa dovrei fare: rinchiudermi in un convento? Sono in analisi perchè non sto bene, ma non per i tradimenti, però! Grazie per i commenti!:carneval:


Dunque era proprio come immaginavo... ti avevo già lasciato un commento


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Maggio 2010)

come sapete, sono contrario al matrimonio.... ma meno male che esiste, altrimenti non esisterebbero le donne sposate (per le quali ho un debole).


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come sapete, sono contrario al matrimonio.... ma meno male che esiste, altrimenti non esisterebbero le donne sposate (per le quali ho un debole).


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come sapete, sono contrario al matrimonio.... ma meno male che esiste, altrimenti non esisterebbero le donne sposate (per le quali ho un debole).


Insonne! Carissimo! Ultimamente mi pari però ......dormiente! Ti si legge poco.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non è un clone del conte, perché lo staff ha detto che l'account del clone è stato disattivato, invece quello di messalina è attivo
> 
> e poi il conte non era quasi entrato nella questione traditori/genitori nell'altro thread. *E conoscendolo, escludo che faccia giochetti simili. Non è il tipo*


Infatti.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere: non sono un fake, nè un clone di nessuno. La mia storia è vera come lo sono i miei tradimenti; solo che non ne posso parlare con nessuno perchè *verrei giudicata dalle mie amiche*. Il giudizio degli altri mi ha sempre provacato danni personali, sono piuttosto sola, non ho molti amici o, almeno quelli che ho non con conoscono la mia doppia vita. I figli li abbiamo voluti in un momento nel quale il nostro matrimonio funzionava e li abbiamo cercati disperatamente per 5 anni. Ho fatto la fecondazione assistita. I miei gioielli sono frutto di due embrioni congelati. Era il mio ultimo tentativo prima della separazione..poi sono arrivati loro e le cose si sono risolte dal punto di vista della conflittualità. Non da quello dell'intimità..mio marito mi trascura e non facciamo l'amore da un anno e mezzo! Vi sembra poco? Io sono ancora giovane, dicono attraente cosa dovrei fare: rinchiudermi in un convento? Sono in analisi perchè non sto bene, ma non per i tradimenti, però! Grazie per i commenti!:carneval:


Ti credo. Mi dispiace per le amiche, che se sono così tanto amiche non sono. Poi magari scopri che lo fanno pure loro (ma non lo dicono ovviamente ).


----------



## messalina (5 Maggio 2010)

mio marito mi trascura perchè è preso dal suo lavoro ed è spaventato dalla mia sessualità...eppoi ha subito delle gravi vicende familiari che l'hanno un pò scosso, comunque è in terapia anche lui! Le mie amiche proprio sono delle bacchettone.. io sono fatta così ho un'ipersessualità è un male?


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> mio marito mi trascura perchè è preso dal suo lavoro ed è spaventato dalla mia sessualità...eppoi ha subito delle gravi vicende familiari che l'hanno un pò scosso, comunque è in terapia anche lui! Le mie amiche proprio sono delle bacchettone.. io sono fatta così ho un'ipersessualità è un male?


 
Beh, se non è patologica è quantomeno...... interessantissima! :diavoletto:

D)


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> mio marito mi trascura perchè è preso dal suo lavoro ed è spaventato dalla mia sessualità...eppoi ha subito delle gravi vicende familiari che l'hanno un pò scosso, comunque è in terapia anche lui! Le mie amiche proprio sono delle bacchettone.. *io sono fatta così ho un'ipersessualità è un male*?


 No, se per te è ok. Ma perchè la definisci iper?


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> mio marito mi trascura perchè è preso dal suo lavoro ed *è spaventato dalla mia sessualità*...eppoi ha subito delle gravi vicende familiari che l'hanno un pò scosso, comunque è in terapia anche lui! Le mie amiche proprio sono delle bacchettone.. io sono fatta così ho un'ipersessualità è un male?


Tematica interessante, e cos'è che lo spaventa tanto?


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Tematica interessante, *e cos'è che lo spaventa tanto*?


----------



## ignavius (5 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


La vogliooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

chissà quanti mp ha già ricevuto messalina..


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

*ahahah*

ma vi spaventa così tanto? :mexican:


----------



## Papero (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Tematica interessante, e cos'è che lo spaventa tanto?


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

*anche qui*

gli stimoli visivi? :mexican:

Apro un thread sull'argomento.


----------



## ellina69 (5 Maggio 2010)

c'è la mitologia della vagina dentata.
un fesso di un mio amico ci credeva :rotfl:
gnam gnam


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Maggio 2010)

Ciao messalina!
 Tutto di te, da come ti fai chiamare a come ti presenti a come ti descrivi, è la cosa più oltraggiosamente violenta che oggi mi sia capitato di leggere! Che se penso a una lite furibonda tra due barbone sdentate coperte di stracci e piagate per quale delle due debba leccare l'ultimo residuo di scatoletta per cani trovato nel compost non posso pensare che siano così cattive da usarsi vicendevolmente epiteti simili a quelli con i quali tu ti sei acconciata. Questo significa davvero che io sono limitato! Uno talmente convenzionale da disgustare chiunque abbia il coraggio di liberarsi dei pesanti veli di cui i suoi occhi sono ricoperti e correre libero con le palpebre ben aperte per vedere e conoscere la vera essenza delle cose! Sei un così fulgido esempio di libertà dalle costrizioni della morale e della società e della natura e anche fisiologiche che non posso che lodarti e virtualmente costruirti un monumento aere perennius! Se un supereroe che quando dimostra di poter viaggiare con facilità nella quinta dimensione ricorda a tutti noi quanto miseri esseri tridimensionali siamo! Mi sento un verme al tuo confronto! Tu sei l'esempio più fulgido di Übermensch che si riscontri dai tempi dell'operazione di rimozione delle costole per favorirsi l'autosuzione effettuato da quell'ardito semiguercio di D'Annunzio! Sei l'orgogliosa masticatrice di virili di cui assume il testosterone per forgiarsi a guisa del dottor Manhattan, controllando quindi la natura vibratoria della materia e modificando a suo piacimento il mondo! Di fronte a te chiunque, anche il più incallito traditore di patria e parenti, e anche chi sta venendo sgranocchiato dalle tre bocche del piangente satanasso, pur che dimostri di avere un'anima, è nulla! Di fronte a te l'Iscariota è un bonario Patch Adams. Di fronte a te tutti sembriamo migliori.
Per questo ti ringrazio.
Di cuore!
Ciao!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao messalina!
> Tutto di te, da come ti fai chiamare a come ti presenti a come ti descrivi, è la cosa più oltraggiosamente violenta che oggi mi sia capitato di leggere! Che se penso a una lite furibonda tra due barbone sdentate coperte di stracci e piagate per quale delle due debba leccare l'ultimo residuo di scatoletta per cani trovato nel compost non posso pensare che siano così cattive da usarsi vicendevolmente epiteti simili a quelli con i quali tu ti sei acconciata. Questo significa davvero che io sono limitato! Uno talmente convenzionale da disgustare chiunque abbia il coraggio di liberarsi dei pesanti veli di cui i suoi occhi sono ricoperti e correre libero con le palpebre ben aperte per vedere e conoscere la vera essenza delle cose! Sei un così fulgido esempio di libertà dalle costrizioni della morale e della società e della natura e anche fisiologiche che non posso che lodarti e virtualmente costruirti un monumento aere perennius! Se un supereroe che quando dimostra di poter viaggiare con facilità nella quinta dimensione ricorda a tutti noi quanto miseri esseri tridimensionali siamo! Mi sento un verme al tuo confronto! Tu sei l'esempio più fulgido di Übermensch che si riscontri dai tempi dell'operazione di rimozione delle costole per favorirsi l'autosuzione effettuato da quell'ardito semiguercio di D'Annunzio! Sei l'orgogliosa masticatrice di virili di cui assume il testosterone per forgiarsi a guisa del dottor Manhattan, controllando quindi la natura vibratoria della materia e modificando a suo piacimento il mondo! Di fronte a te chiunque, anche il più incallito traditore di patria e parenti, e anche chi sta venendo sgranocchiato dalle tre bocche del piangente satanasso, pur che dimostri di avere un'anima, è nulla! Di fronte a te l'Iscariota è un bonario Patch Adams. Di fronte a te tutti sembriamo migliori.
> Per questo ti ringrazio.
> Di cuore!
> Ciao!


 
Rabarbaro ma tu hai mai raccontato qualcosa di te? Raccontaci di te, dai. Chi sei? Che ci fai qui dentro? Cosa ti porta a commentare in modo così singolare tutte queste storie di traditi/traditori?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


 patti chiari, amicizia lunga.
Se tu e tuo marito avete chiarito che i tradimenti possono far parte della relazione, da ambo le parti, perchè no?
Piuttosto mi domando come mai non sei rimasta single con tutti gli uomini che volevi e molto più tempo per te e per le cose da fare con loro. Anche i figli in questo quadro sono un pò limitanti, perchè i fine settimana a capri suprano di certo quelli all'ikea, no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ma tu hai mai raccontato qualcosa di te? Raccontaci di te, dai. Chi sei? Che ci fai qui dentro? Cosa ti porta a commentare in modo così singolare tutte queste storie di traditi/traditori?


Beh, il più delle volte sono un cavernicolo.
Sono qui per via della grande tristezza che mi ha fatto la storia di un amico.
E perchè commento così?...beh...ho già accennato al mio essere cavernicolo?
Ciao!


----------



## messalina (5 Maggio 2010)

io non sono così felice, il mio matrimonio è a pezzi..sono spaventata della mia sessualità, c'è che la definisce patologica..la mia analista no!   Io mi diverto un sacco ad avere tanti uomini, mi arricchiscono.. alla base c'è sempre un rapporto di amicizia però alla fine faccio fatica a definire dei confini alla mia trasgressione...Di fondo sono una tenerona e forse ho paura di invecchiare...Ma il sesso mi piace e non mi nascondo come tanti! Soltanto che a volte esagero!


----------



## messalina (5 Maggio 2010)

Sono stata fedele per 10 anni perchè ero innamorata e mio marito mi trascurava, ma vicende familiari e la mia infertilità ci hanno fatto vacillare come coppia..non siamo alla deriva per i motivi che vi ho spiegato prima eppoi i bimbi sono ancora piccoli


----------



## Becco (6 Maggio 2010)

Troppo difficile. Sinceramente non ho capito niente di Messalina.
No... troppo difficile.....


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io non sono così felice, il mio matrimonio è a pezzi..sono spaventata della mia sessualità, c'è che la definisce patologica..la mia analista no!   Io mi diverto un sacco ad avere tanti uomini, mi arricchiscono.. alla base c'è sempre un rapporto di amicizia però alla fine faccio fatica a definire dei confini alla mia trasgressione...Di fondo sono una tenerona e forse ho paura di invecchiare...Ma il sesso mi piace e non mi nascondo come tanti! Soltanto che a volte esagero!



Ma si dai non c'è nulla di cui spaventarsi, sei solo un pò.... cioè sai quando si ha una sessualità così si può essere definiti.... ma si insomma, niente di immorale eh, basta solo essere consci del fatto di essere un pochino come si suol dire... generosi! Ecco, non mi veniva sto termine dannazione!


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io non sono così felice, il mio matrimonio è a pezzi..sono spaventata della mia sessualità, *c'è che la definisce patologica*..la mia analista no! Io mi diverto un sacco ad avere tanti uomini, mi arricchiscono.. alla base c'è sempre un rapporto di amicizia però alla fine faccio fatica a definire dei confini alla mia trasgressione...Di fondo sono una tenerona e forse ho paura di invecchiare...Ma il sesso mi piace e non mi nascondo come tanti! Soltanto che a volte esagero!


E chi la definisce così? Le amiche invidiose? :mexican:


----------



## ignavius (6 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E chi la definisce così? Le amiche invidiose? :mexican:


Forse si riferiva al mio post, ma io volevo solo fare una battuta spiritosa per smollare un po' i toni.
Certo che solo lei conosce i limiti di questa sua peculiarità, ed arrivare agi eccessi non credo sia poi così difficile, oggi come oggi.
Io comunque penso che ci siano solo due limiti al proprio modo di vivere: 
la violenza, che va sempre evitata, ed il rispetto, che va sempre portato.
Senza la prima, e con una buona dose del secondo, per me tutto si può.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Forse si riferiva al mio post, ma io volevo solo fare una battuta spiritosa per smollare un po' i toni.
> Certo che solo lei conosce i limiti di questa sua peculiarità, ed arrivare agi eccessi non credo sia poi così difficile, oggi come oggi.
> Io comunque penso che ci siano solo due limiti al proprio modo di vivere:
> la violenza, che va sempre evitata, ed il rispetto, che va sempre portato.
> Senza la prima, e con una buona dose del secondo, *per me tutto si può*.


 ama e fa ciò che vuoi


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

ho letto qua e la certo sdegno per chi giudica una madre dal comportamento sessuale diciamo "disinibito".
*intanto sarà bene dividere chi s'innamora ,e nella vita può certo capitare, da chi pratica allegramente l'adulterio in modo recidivo*, e nel secondo caso non riesco a trovare nessun tipo di giustificazioni.
nel post di elisa dicevo che in caso di bambini molto piccoli ogni momento perso dei loro progressi, della loro crescita per passarlo divertendosi sessualmente è uno spreco (per me) colpevole.
si può essere donne dai frequenti rapporti mordi e fuggi e buone madri?
per me no: primo per un mero e semplice discorso di tempo e qualità dedicata con la testa e con il corpo a chi hai coscientemente messo al mondo, secondo per una questione di rispetto che va ben oltre "la morale"
chiunque venisse a conoscenza di un comportamento del genere da parte della madre ne sarebbe sconvolto e condizionato a qualsiasi età.
il sesso è un grande momento di gioia ma, sempre secondo me, quando si ha troppo bisogno di novità e cambiamenti di partners ...in realtà si è tutt'altro che felici .
se la storia di messalina fosse vera le consiglierei di sondare dentro di lei, magari facendosi aiutare, i motivi di questa continua ricerca di emozioni


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E chi la definisce così? Le amiche invidiose? :mexican:


 invidiose di che?
qualsiasi donna mediamente piacevole potrebbe ogni giorno copulare più volte con uomini diversi.a me questo più che invidia suscita una certa pena


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> invidiose di che?
> qualsiasi donna mediamente piacevole potrebbe ogni giorno copulare più volte con uomini diversi.a me questo più che invidia suscita una certa pena


 Moana Pozzi ti faceva pena, per come viveva? Eppure lei ha sempre dichiarato di essere totalmente appagata dalla sua vita...


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> invidiose di che?
> qualsiasi donna mediamente piacevole potrebbe ogni giorno copulare più volte con uomini diversi.a me questo più che invidia suscita una certa pena


L'incapacità di saper star bene con un solo partner fa tristezza pure a me. E' pura insoddisfazione.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Moana Pozzi ti faceva pena, per come viveva?* Eppure lei ha sempre dichiarato di essere totalmente appagata dalla sua vita...


si.
e non aveva figli...anzi , forse sì ..e l'ha "passato" alla madre.
si sarà anche divertita  ...ma non è questo il mio modello di vita.decisamente


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> L'incapacità di saper star bene con un solo partner fa tristezza pure a me. E' pura insoddisfazione.


dipende - non in assoluto - fa tristezza viviere in questo modo in un contesto di famiglia che richiede esclusività per funzionare e per dare soddisfazione. in assoluto per soggetti che hanno una sessualità particolarmente esuberante (e ne so qualcosa...) si dovrebbe prendere in considerazione il fatto di non legarsi in maniera seria altrimenti bisogna percorrere la via della privazione e, ripeto, della ricerca dell'esclusività che dà soddisfazioni maggiori più intense e " meno fisiche"

bastardo dentro


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> dipende - non in assoluto - fa tristezza viviere in questo modo in un contesto di famiglia che richiede esclusività per funzionare e per dare soddisfazione. in assoluto per soggetti che hanno una sessualità particolarmente esuberante (e ne so qualcosa...) si dovrebbe prendere in considerazione il fatto di non legarsi in maniera seria altrimenti bisogna percorrere la via della privazione e, ripeto, della ricerca dell'esclusività che dà soddisfazioni maggiori più intense e " meno fisiche"
> 
> bastardo dentro


 infatti chi è solo e libero faccia ciò che crede


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> si.
> e non aveva figli...anzi , forse sì ..e l'ha "passato" alla madre.
> si sarà anche divertita ...ma non è questo il mio modello di vita.decisamente


 Ok, quindi ti fa pena una persona felice. A me fa pena una infelice.


----------



## ignavius (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ama e fa ciò che vuoi


 
S. Agostino!!!!!!!
Conservo da anni nel portafogli un bilgietto dei baci Perugina con questa frase!!!!! :up:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> S. Agostino!!!!!!!
> Conservo da anni nel portafogli un bilgietto dei baci Perugina con questa frase!!!!! :up:


tizzone d'inferno! Vuoi dire che ora mettono S. Agostino pure sui baci perugina?


----------



## ignavius (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tizzone d'inferno! Vuoi dire che ora mettono S. Agostino pure sui baci perugina?


 
Adesso ci sono solo cagate, spesso anonime, e per fortuna, ma ci fu un periodo (mooooooolti anni fa) in cui le frasi erano tutte di grandi poeti e grandi pensatori


----------



## Anna A (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> L'incapacità di saper star bene con un solo partner fa tristezza pure a me. E' pura insoddisfazione.


e secondo quale canone?
ma dai.. ogni tanto mi chiedo se vivete sulla luna o su saturno.. ma neanche lì, tanto siete ancorati ai soliti schemi.
ma come ***** si fa a giudicare la vita degli altri?


----------



## Anna A (6 Maggio 2010)

*qualcosa di bello*

*Credo nelle rovesciate di Bonimba, e nei riff di Keith Richards. *
*Credo al doppio suono di campanello del padrone di casa, che *
*vuole l'affitto ogni primo del mese. Credo che ognuno di noi si *
*meriterebbe un padre e una madre che siano decenti con lui almeno *
*finché non si sta in piedi. Credo che un'Inter come quella di Corso, *
*Mazzola e Suarez non ci sarà mai più, ma non è detto che non ce ne *
*saranno altre belle in maniera diversa. Credo che non sia tutto qui, *
*però prima di credere in qualcos'altro bisogna fare i conti con *
*quello che c'è qua, e allora mi sa che crederò prima o poi in *
*qualche dio. Credo che se mai avrò una famiglia sarà dura tirare *
*avanti con trecento mila al mese, però credo anche che se non *
*leccherò culi come fa il mio caporeparto difficilmente cambieranno *
*le cose. Credo che c'ho un buco grosso dentro, ma anche che, *
*il rock n' roll, qualche amichetta, il calcio, qualche *
*soddisfazione sul lavoro, le stronzate con gli amici ogni tanto *
*questo buco me lo riempiono. Credo che la voglia di scappare da *
*un paese con ventimila abitanti vuol dire che hai voglia di scappare *
*da te stesso, e da te stesso non ci scappi nemmeno se sei Eddie Merckx.*
Credo che non è giusto giudicare la vita degli altri, perché 
comunque non puoi sapere proprio un ***** della vita degli altri.


----------



## ignavius (6 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e secondo quale canone?
> ma dai.. ogni tanto mi chiedo se vivete sulla luna o su saturno.. ma neanche lì, tanto siete ancorati ai soliti schemi.
> ma come ***** si fa a giudicare la vita degli altri?


 
Davanti all'Amore fanno tutti i cinici, o si squagliano in banalità mielose, davanti al sesso fanno tutti i puritani sentimentaloni o ppure si sbracano in goliardie ed eccessi.
Soprattutto considerando che di chi si racconta qui sappiamo davvero meno che niente, non potremmo prenderci un po' meno sul serio ?
Non potremmo davvero pensare che ci possa essere un modo diverso dal nostro di vivere?
E che esistano davvero infinite sfumature di ogni cosa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *Credo nelle rovesciate di Bonimba, e nei riff di Keith Richards. *
> *Credo al doppio suono di campanello del padrone di casa, che *
> *vuole l'affitto ogni primo del mese. Credo che ognuno di noi si *
> *meriterebbe un padre e una madre che siano decenti con lui almeno *
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

Ma soprattutto il Rock'n'Roll:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (6 Maggio 2010)

ma se nemmeno si può commentare e consigliare perchè 'niente si sa degli altri', a che serve un forum? 
Scriviamo solo in libero, no?

In messalina leggo moltissima confusione. LEi è così eppure... non vorrebbe essere così.
Credo che il percorso di analisi che segue, si stia focalizzando su di lei anzichè sul sesso (Ecco perchè l'analista dice che non è nulla di che avere tanti uomini) perchè la psicologa ha capito che non è che un sintomo e non la causa del suo malessere.
Posso solo consigliare di proseguire la terapia, visto che la felicità non è laddove la cerca ora (altrimenti l'avrebbe trovata e non si dichiarerebbe confusa e agitata, nè sarebbe qui a raccontarci cosa le accade) ma potrebbe essere non lontano da lì.

Mi piacerebbe saperne di più sul marito che la trascurava e su come ora entrambi vivono la genitorialità da un lato e la coppia dall'altro.


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e secondo quale canone?
> ma dai.. ogni tanto mi chiedo se vivete sulla luna o su saturno.. ma neanche lì, tanto siete ancorati ai soliti schemi.
> ma come ***** si fa a giudicare la vita degli altri?



Oh ma uno potrà avere le sue idee?!?!

Non è che rimanere ancora a vecchi schemi debba essere per forza un male eh?

Voi e la vostra liberalizzazione di tutto, il vostro accettare qualunque cosa... guardate che bel mondo che sta diventando!

Per me una persona che cambia partner ogni due giorni ha seri problemi...

PER ME.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *Credo nelle rovesciate di Bonimba, e nei riff di Keith Richards. *
> *Credo al doppio suono di campanello del padrone di casa, che *
> *vuole l'affitto ogni primo del mese. Credo che ognuno di noi si *
> *meriterebbe un padre e una madre che siano decenti con lui almeno *
> ...


 A parte l'Inter, concordo :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Davanti all'Amore fanno tutti i cinici, o si squagliano in banalità mielose, davanti al sesso fanno tutti i puritani sentimentaloni o ppure si sbracano in goliardie ed eccessi.
> Soprattutto considerando che di chi si racconta qui sappiamo davvero meno che niente, non potremmo prenderci un po' meno sul serio ?
> Non potremmo davvero pensare che ci possa essere un modo diverso dal nostro di vivere?
> E che esistano davvero infinite sfumature di ogni cosa?


certamente, se la cosa è reciproca


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e secondo quale canone?
> ma dai.. ogni tanto mi chiedo se vivete sulla luna o su saturno.. ma neanche lì, *tanto siete ancorati ai soliti schemi.*
> ma come ***** si fa a giudicare la vita degli altri?


a me pare che qui lo si faccia tutti costantemente , anche il tuo è un giudizio, anna


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che qui lo si faccia tutti costantemente , anche il tuo è un giudizio, anna



Si ma ripongo la domanda: sono davvero così antiquati e sbagliati questi schemi?

Io sono del parere che spesso se le cose sono viste in una certa maniera, è perchè c'è dell'esperienza in merito che ha creato tale giudizio.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma ripongo la domanda: sono davvero così antiquati e sbagliati questi schemi?
> 
> *Io sono del parere che spesso se le cose sono viste in una certa maniera, è perchè c'è dell'esperienza in merito che ha creato tale giudizio*.


 Kid, in generale, non puoi seriamente pensare questo. Si è visto in una certa maniera per millenni che la terra era piatta e che era giusto bruciare le streghe....


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Kid, in generale, non puoi seriamente pensare questo. Si è visto in una certa maniera per millenni che la terra era piatta e che era giusto bruciare le streghe....



Certo, così come sappiamo che per non scottarsi è meglio stare lontani dal fuoco, o che è meglio non accettare caramelle da uno sconosciuto... no?


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma ripongo la domanda: *sono davvero così antiquati e sbagliati questi schemi?*
> 
> *Io sono del parere che spesso se le cose sono viste in una certa maniera, è perchè c'è dell'esperienza in merito che ha creato tale giudizio*.


Non in assoluto... ma non potendo decidere per gli altri cosa e' giusto o sbagliato, o chi lo puo' fare e chi no, si lascia tutto libero, anche l'errore e a tutti.

Ovviamente ognuno vede a modo suo, ma tutti hanno il diritto di fare la propria esperienza. Posso darti un consiglio ma non posso aspettarmi che tu lo segua "perche' ho piu' esperienza di te e so" ... se non lo segui sei in errore... ma mica e' detto. 
Tutti giudichiamo, basta non scadere nell'inquisizione spagnola


E guarda che ho messo la faccina simpatica:carneval:


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non in assoluto... ma non potendo decidere per gli altri cosa e' giusto o sbagliato, o chi lo puo' fare e chi no, si lascia tutto libero, anche l'errore e a tutti.
> 
> Ovviamente ognuno vede a modo suo, ma tutti hanno il diritto di fare la propria esperienza. Posso darti un consiglio ma non posso aspettarmi che tu lo segua "perche' ho piu' esperienza di te e so" ... se non lo segui sei in errore... ma mica e' detto.
> Tutti giudichiamo, basta non scadere nell'inquisizione spagnola
> ...


Si però cambia avatar per l'amor di Dio! :mexican:


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si però cambia avatar per l'amor di Dio! :mexican:


Attento a come parli che ti faccio fare la fine delle Falklands* :voodoo:


PS: Malvinas per MK...che democratica che sono :sonno:


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si però cambia avatar per l'amor di Dio! :mexican:





Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non in assoluto... ma non potendo decidere per gli altri cosa e' giusto o sbagliato, o chi lo puo' fare e chi no, si lascia tutto libero, anche l'errore e a tutti.
> 
> Ovviamente ognuno vede a modo suo, ma tutti hanno il diritto di fare la propria esperienza. Posso darti un consiglio ma non posso aspettarmi che tu lo segua "perche' ho piu' esperienza di te e so" ... se non lo segui sei in errore... ma mica e' detto.
> Tutti giudichiamo, basta non scadere nell'inquisizione spagnola
> ...



P.S.

Ciò non toglie che se una và con un partner diverso ogni 3 giorni, per me è una zoccola. E lo è oggi come lo era 100 anni fa!


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> P.S.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che se una và con un partner diverso ogni 3 giorni, per me è una zoccola. E lo è oggi come lo era 100 anni fa!


Ci sta... ma quello che dicevo io, perche' non "disprezzi" allo stesso modo un uomo che cambia partner ogni 3 giorni


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, l*a vita!* Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


c'è questa visione per la quale sono chi è "estroverso sessualmente" saprebbe godere della vita , *a me pare *
che ci sia veramente tanto altro ancora se si ha la sensibilità di guardarsi attorno .
e non mi sento  meno femmina se credo che ci sono dei momenti dove il sorriso di mio figlio che sta crescendo mi appaga mille volte di più di una sfrenata ora di sesso.
se poi si può avere una e l'altra con l'uomo con il quale condividi questa gioia direi che è il massimo della vita per i fottuti moralisti come me


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, così come sappiamo che per non scottarsi è meglio stare lontani dal fuoco, o che *è meglio non accettare caramelle da uno sconosciuto...* no?


se la sconosciuta merita, la caramella l'accetto :carneval:


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ci sta... ma quello che dicevo io, perche' non "disprezzi" allo stesso modo un uomo che cambia partner ogni 3 giorni


Ma io ti assicuro che disprezzo quasi di più un uomo che fa così, per il semplice motivo che spesso l'uomo approfitta della fiducia che le dà la donna. La donna solitamente è più chiara nei suoi intenti.


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è questa visione per la quale sono chi è "estroverso sessualmente" saprebbe godere della vita , *a me pare *
> che ci sia veramente tanto altro ancora se si ha la sensibilità di guardarsi attorno .
> e non mi sento una donna meno femminina se credo che ci sono dei momenti dove il sorriso di mio figlio che sta crescendo mi appaga mille volte di più di una sfrenata ora di sesso.
> se poi si può avere una e l'altra con l'uomo con il quale condividi questa gioia direi che è il massimo della vita per i fottuti moralisti come me



Vergogna tradizionalista! 


:up:


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> se la sconosciuta merita, la caramella l'accetto :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Bannatelo! Col pistolino di fuori si permette anche queste battute:racchia:


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è questa visione per la quale sono chi è "estroverso sessualmente" saprebbe godere della vita , *a me pare *
> che ci sia veramente tanto altro ancora se si ha la sensibilità di guardarsi attorno .
> e non mi sento una donna meno femminina se credo che ci sono dei momenti dove il sorriso di mio figlio che sta crescendo mi appaga mille volte di più di una sfrenata ora di sesso.
> se poi si può avere una e l'altra con l'uomo con il quale condividi questa gioia direi che è il massimo della vita per i *fottuti* moralisti come me


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Bannatelo! Col pistolino di fuori si permette anche queste battute:racchia:


 Ta l'altro la suonatrice di flauto sta perdendo le forze e le speranze...  :condom:


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> invidiose di che?
> qualsiasi donna mediamente piacevole potrebbe ogni giorno copulare più volte con uomini diversi.a me questo più che invidia suscita una certa pena


Non è questione di possibilità (e come vedi la si mette sempre, TRA NOI DONNE, sul piano dell'attrazione fisica, come se fosse implicito il canone maschilista che tanto ci irrita), è questione di libertà personale. Perchè dovrei giudicare una donna in modo negativo per la libertà sessuale?


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, quindi ti fa pena una persona felice. *A me fa pena una infelice*.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non è questione di possibilità (e come vedi la si mette sempre, TRA NOI DONNE, sul piano dell'attrazione fisica, come se fosse implicito il canone maschilista che tanto ci irrita), è questione di libertà personale. Perchè dovrei giudicare una donna in modo negativo per la libertà sessuale?


 non si tratta di libertà sessuale di una single ma di madre di famiglia e per me la differenza è basilare.credo di avere anche già spiegato perché .

in secondo luogo...scusa  ..se non vuoi porre la questione tra donne evita di parlare di invidia no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di libertà sessuale di una single ma di madre di famiglia e per me la differenza è basilare.credo di avere anche già spiegato perché .
> 
> in secondo luogo...scusa ..se non vuoi porre la questione tra donne evita di parlare di invidia no?


 Quoto ogni parola di questi tuoi post.


----------



## messalina (6 Maggio 2010)

dove sbaglio secondo voi?


----------



## bastardo dentro (7 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?


non mi permetto di dire "sbagli" perchè ho visto troppe cose in troppi paesi diversi, situazioni così diverse e strane per cui posso davvero dire che è "tutto relativo". Però l'errore che commetti, a mio modestissimo avviso, è quello di vivere una vita doppia che alla fine credo ti faccia stare male. il fatto di essere prigioniera di una convivenza da cui non riesci a trarre il giusto appagamento. Se hai bisogno di uomini e di sesso dovresti avere il coraggio di ammetterlo a te stessa e non vederti e volerti vedere a tutti i costi in un disegno familiare che richiede altre cose prima tra tutte l'esclusività e la voglia di costruire qualcosa rispettando l'altro. non "dovendolo" rispettare ma "volendolo" rispettare. la mia esperienza di traditore è stata quella per cui ho esattamente replicato (o avrei voluto replicare...) ciò che avevo. una donna che mi piaceva molto fisicamente,  progettualità in comune e voglia di trombare come ricci e crescere tanti bambini... ed essere, per quanto possibile, sereni.  questa è la mia idea, di vita, però che rientra in un concetto di famiglia. La voglia di avere una donna diversa ogni sera - e non lo dico in senso dispregiativo, tuttaltro - non consente di avere un legame lungo e duraturo, e soddisfacente il legame diviene una prigionia, un impedimento ad esprimere appieno la propria personalità. Se io intendo andare con due donn eper volta devo, teoricamente, poterlo fare ma senza ingannare me stesso in una situazione che non sento mia (una pseudo famiglia) e, soprattutto, chi si accompagna a me e che magari crede di avere a fianco una persona diversa.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?


Nel non voler ammettere che il problema VERO che è il rapporto con tuo marito, quello che vorresti da lui e che lui non ti da, non lo puoi risolvere neanche con mille uomini diversi.....finchè non lo affronti e lo risolvi con lui, in un modo o nell'altro...


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?


Quindi senti di sbagliare? Mi sembravi felice ed appagata dalle tue scelte...


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Messalina, sbagli quando vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca (oppure è il contrario???). Tu vuoi una vita sessuale attiva e senza legami? puoi essere madre senza essere moglie, chi ti obbliga  a stare in casa con tuo marito? Perchè quello che fai orqa è mancare di rispetto a lui, secondo te li vale meno di un verme??? Ogni uomo ha la sua dignità e pensa i traditi che sono poi stati traditi no l'anno presa con la stessa filosofia di quando erano dall'altra parte, quindi fidati se ti si dice che sei irrispettosa verso una persona che non lo meriterebbe più di tanto.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?


nel non approfondire e risolvere il problema che senti di avere

nel cercare soluzioni disparate e contingenti 


hai voluto un compagno stabile
hai voluto disperatamente la maternità
ha disperatamente voglia di sesso
mi sembra che cerchi risposte e traguardi, ma non hai approfondito la domanda e l'obiettivo


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Maggio 2010)

Dove sbagli? nel far fesso, nell'umiliare, nel fregartene (perchè se pensi al tuo di godimento non pensi certo alle sue corna!) di tuo marito...
Hai dei figli? Bene...immagina che le loro mogli o mariti dopo un pò li riempiano, ma riempiano di corna...manco per amore di qualcun altro ma così, per il gusto di divertirsi perchè gli piaccin tanto gli uomini o le donne....vorresti che qualcuno facesse star i tuoi figli così? se la risposta è no lo capisci da sola cosa sbagli...


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2010)

naturalmente usi un contraccettivo dalla pillola al cerotto più preservativo tutelando te e famiglia.


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?



Non ci posso credere... ma ci sei o ci fai?

No dico davvero: ci stai prendendo in giro? Ti stai divertendo nel vedere le nostre reazioni?

Cioè, ma come fa una fedifraga a fare una domanda del genere? 

Io sarò anche intollerante eh ragazzi, però voi siete di un buonismo che non fa bene secondo me....


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?


Ti va di precisare meglio la tua situazione?


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> naturalmente usi un contraccettivo dalla pillola al cerotto più preservativo tutelando te e famiglia.


Minerva chiedi troppo dall'ammmore scusa la battuta ma vista la mia situazione attula scherzo sulle malattie veneree


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?


Gentile messalina,
 Se ti presenti come un supereoe felice di avere una famiglia normale e, contemporaneamente, vai ad aiutare segretamente i maschi che stanno per morire schiacciati per l'enorme peso del loro scroto troppo pieno, dovresti essere già libera dal dubbio!
Così non diventi la paladina di nessuno, nè di chi ama le fanciulle generose e poco impegnative, nè di chi vede in te la pietra di paragone in confronto alla quale sarà sempre migliore!
Ti rendi invece nemica dei limpidi amanti del trastullo pelvico con tutti i tuoi dubbi e non ripugni di meno a chi ti addita per la condotta immorale anche se non granitica!

È un po' come se il Grande Mazinger usasse l'alabarda spaziale per combattere i Meganoidi!
Non avrebbe alcun senso!

È tutto sbagliato!

Se sei felice di tradire non hai dubbi, non ti interessa di essere giudicata e non vuoi consigli, se cerchi consigli, ti interessano i giudizi altrui e hai dubbi, allora non è che tu sia poi tanto felice di tradire!

Sembravi davvero un bel caso da studiare per noi frenologi dilettanti!
Invece sei solo una molle e flaccida maschera della commedia.

Ti apprezzo comunque!
Ciao!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva chiedi troppo dall'ammmore scusa la battuta ma vista la mia situazione attula scherzo sulle malattie veneree


Scusa Daniele ma tu contraccezione eh?


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentile messalina,
> Se ti presenti come un supereoe felice di avere una famiglia normale e, contemporaneamente, vai ad aiutare segretamente i maschi che stanno per morire schiacciati per l'enorme peso del loro scroto troppo pieno, dovresti essere già libera dal dubbio!
> Così non diventi la paladina di nessuno, nè di chi ama le fanciulle generose e poco impegnative, nè di chi vede in te la pietra di paragone in confronto alla quale sarà sempre migliore!
> Ti rendi invece nemica dei limpidi amanti del trastullo pelvico con tutti i tuoi dubbi e non ripugni di meno a chi ti addita per la condotta immorale anche se non granitica!
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentile messalina,
> Se ti presenti come un supereoe felice di avere una famiglia normale e, contemporaneamente, vai ad aiutare segretamente i maschi che stanno per morire schiacciati per l'enorme peso del loro scroto troppo pieno, dovresti essere già libera dal dubbio!
> Così non diventi la paladina di nessuno, nè di chi ama le fanciulle generose e poco impegnative, nè di chi vede in te la pietra di paragone in confronto alla quale sarà sempre migliore!
> Ti rendi invece nemica dei limpidi amanti del trastullo pelvico con tutti i tuoi dubbi e non ripugni di meno a chi ti addita per la condotta immorale anche se non granitica!
> ...


perfetto


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Invece sei solo una molle e flaccida maschera della commedia.


Il rispetto IN PRIMIS, please.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il rispetto IN PRIMIS, please.


 mah, tenuto conto che novanta su cento ci sta prendendo per il culo ...maschera flaccida ci può stare


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il rispetto IN PRIMIS, please.


E dove risiederebbe la mancanza di rispetto?

Come definiresti altrimenti in modo sintetico chi si è presentata in un modo ostentatamente netto, e poi si rivela, senza neppure troppo scavare, di ben altra pasta e con ben altri attributi?

Omnia munda mundis.
Ciao!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentile messalina,
> Se ti presenti come un supereoe felice di avere una famiglia normale e, contemporaneamente, vai ad aiutare segretamente i maschi che stanno per morire schiacciati per l'enorme peso del loro scroto troppo pieno, dovresti essere già libera dal dubbio!
> Così non diventi la paladina di nessuno, nè di chi ama le fanciulle generose e poco impegnative, nè di chi vede in te la pietra di paragone in confronto alla quale sarà sempre migliore!
> Ti rendi invece nemica dei limpidi amanti del trastullo pelvico con tutti i tuoi dubbi e non ripugni di meno a chi ti addita per la condotta immorale anche se non granitica!
> ...





MiKa ha detto:


> Il rispetto IN PRIMIS, please.


 Non sai apprezzare una metafora teatrale?
Ti piaceva di più pezzente, cretino/a, ecc?
Non ti ho mai vista richiami all'educazione quando trovavi l'interlocutore stimolante intellettualmente quando ti citava osho...


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il rispetto IN PRIMIS, please.



Se mi date l'ok per dire quello che penso della signorina nel profondo, vi faccio vedere io cos'è il rispetto!


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Se mi date l'ok per dire quello che penso della signorina nel profondo, vi faccio vedere io cos'è il rispetto!


 dacci dentro! :carneval:


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dacci dentro! :carneval:



Meglio di no, gli amministratori ultimamenti c'hanoo preso gusto nel bannare gli utenti!

Non posso permettermi una espulsione: come fareste senza di me?


----------



## Anna A (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Meglio di no, gli amministratori ultimamenti c'hanoo preso gusto nel bannare gli utenti!
> 
> Non posso permettermi una espulsione: come fareste senza di me?


ma a te in concreto cos'è che muove il fatto che messalina faccia sesso con tanti uomini?
no.. ma sul serio.. fammi capire.
non mi sembra tipa da farci su dei calcoli. lo fa per il piacere di farlo.
ora, posso anche capire che secondo i tuoi parametri non vada bene.. ma da qui a caricare la colt ce ne passa..


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma a te in concreto cos'è che muove il fatto che messalina faccia sesso con tanti uomini?
> no.. ma sul serio.. fammi capire.
> non mi sembra tipa da farci su dei calcoli. lo fa per il piacere di farlo.
> ora, posso anche capire che secondo i tuoi parametri non vada bene.. ma da qui a caricare la colt ce ne passa..



Ok, cercherò di essere il più serio e chiaro possibile:

in un mondo dove tutti cercano di fregare il prossimo per i propri fini, dove bisogna sempre guardarsi alle spalle, dove i dodicenni trombano e si drogano più dei figli dei fiori, dove i sentimenti vengon oevitati per paura di soffrire, dove anche la vita stessa sembra aver perso valore... le persone come lei mi mettono una tristezza addosso che non ti dico. Se nemmeno il tuo partner può darti fiducia, mettendo prima degli ideali di coppia il sesso allora... che si vive a fare?

Detto questo, la pistola la tengo nel fodero per cose ben più gravi.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Se nemmeno il tuo partner può darti fiducia, mettendo prima degli ideali di coppia il sesso allora... che si vive a fare?


Kid i tuoi ideali di coppia dov'erano? Dormivano?


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Kid i tuoi ideali di coppia dov'erano? Dormivano?



Erano assopiti dalla mia coglionaggine.

Ma sono rinsavito.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Erano assopiti dalla mia coglionaggine.
> 
> Ma sono rinsavito.


No, ti hanno fatto rinsavire, che è diverso.


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No, ti hanno fatto rinsavire, che è diverso.



Dici? Forse...


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Erano assopiti dalla mia coglionaggine.
> 
> Ma sono rinsavito.


vabbé ...come ti ho già detto  tu sei un ex fumatore diventato  un terribile integralista .
sinceramente non riesco a credere al 100% alla tua fedeltà futura ...sperando di sbagliare clamorosamente


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dici? Forse...


L'amante ha chiuso la porta, tua moglie l'ha riaperta a modo suo, facendoti toccare con mano quello che avevi fatto a lei. Almeno così la vedo io.


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé ...come ti ho già detto  tu sei un ex fumatore diventato  un terribile integralista .
> sinceramente non riesco a credere al 100% alla tua fedeltà futura ...sperando di sbagliare clamorosamente



Io nella vita non darò mai più nulla per scontato al 100%


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Ciao Messalina,
non ho letto tutto, ma hai tutta la mia comprensione.
Diciamo che anch'io sono un pò come te...con la differenza che io non ho problemi con mio marito. Ti auguro buon divertimento, anche se so che qualcuno non sarà d'accordo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Messalina,
> non ho letto tutto, ma hai tutta la mia comprensione.
> Diciamo che anch'io sono un pò come te...con la differenza che io non ho problemi con mio marito. Ti auguro buon divertimento, anche se so che qualcuno non sarà d'accordo.


 
Attenta Chiara che ora arrivano Daniele il gay represso e Kid il castigatore e ti rimettono a posto loro

Oh mamma mia!!!


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Messalina,
> non ho letto tutto, ma hai tutta la mia comprensione.
> Diciamo che anch'io sono un pò come te...con la differenza che io non ho problemi con mio marito. Ti auguro buon divertimento, anche se so che qualcuno non sarà d'accordo.



Troppo surreale per essere vera. Spero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Troppo surreale per essere vera. Spero.


Surreale? Sono verissima...non sono un fake, nè una buontempona...
esprimo semplicemente la mia opinione e mi piace leggere le vostre...

grazie dell'avvertimento, quintina...già sentivo i sanpietrini sulla crappa


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Surreale? Sono verissima...non sono un fake, nè una buontempona...
> esprimo semplicemente la mia opinione e mi piace leggere le vostre...
> 
> grazie dell'avvertimento, quintina...già sentivo i sanpietrini sulla crappa



C'è proprio da ridere! Chissà se si diverte tuo marito? Vabbè ignorami, oggi sono abbastanza nervoso di mio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è proprio da ridere! Chissà se si diverte tuo marito? Vabbè ignorami, oggi sono abbastanza nervoso di mio.


Perchè dovrei ignorarti? Anzi..le tue opinioni sono molto interessanti
( non ti sto prendendo in giro)
Anch'io, a volte, mi sto sul c...o da sola!


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei ignorarti? Anzi..le tue opinioni sono molto interessanti
> ( non ti sto prendendo in giro)
> Anch'io, a volte, mi sto sul c...o da sola!



Continuo a sperare che tu sia un ex utente iracondo oppure un lurker che mi conosce bene e ha voglia di divertirsi.
Ti ringrazio per ritenere le mie opinioni interessanti.
Tuttavia non posso ignorare di provare un certa tristezza quando sento le storie come la tua, pur non stupendomi più dell'egoismo umano in nessuna sua forma.

Sia chiaro, magari nella vita sei anche una brava persona al di fuori del tuo rapporto, nulla di personale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei ignorarti? Anzi..le tue opinioni sono molto interessanti
> ( non ti sto prendendo in giro)
> Anch'io, a volte, mi sto sul c...o da sola!


 
Ha detto che è nervoso, meglio lasciarlo stare, davvero


tanto tra un po' arriva Daniele e ci pensa lui! Tranquilla!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Continuo a sperare che tu sia un ex utente iracondo oppure un lurker che mi conosce bene e ha voglia di divertirsi.
> Ti ringrazio per ritenere le mie opinioni interessanti.
> Tuttavia non posso ignorare di provare un certa tristezza quando sento le storie come la tua, pur non stupendomi più dell'egoismo umano in nessuna sua forma.
> 
> Sia chiaro, magari nella vita sei anche una brava persona al di fuori del tuo rapporto, nulla di personale.


Ok..pensa ciò che ti fa stare meglio!
Sappi comunque che anch'io ero felice di stare al mondo...un tempo!
Avevo fiducia in tutto e in tutti.
Ora faccio fatica a pensare che il mondo sia un bel posto dove vivere.. e di certo non sto contribuendo a rendelo migliore.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok..pensa ciò che ti fa stare meglio!
> Sappi comunque che anch'io ero felice di stare al mondo...un tempo!
> Avevo fiducia in tutto e in tutti.
> Ora faccio fatica a pensare che il mondo sia un bel posto dove vivere.. e di certo non sto contribuendo a rendelo migliore.


 
forse è qui quel che dovresti approfondire

però senza invadere i tread altrui

se ti va di farlo riservatamente sai come fare


----------



## Kid (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok..pensa ciò che ti fa stare meglio!
> Sappi comunque che anch'io ero felice di stare al mondo...un tempo!
> Avevo fiducia in tutto e in tutti.
> Ora faccio fatica a pensare che il mondo sia un bel posto dove vivere.. e di certo non sto contribuendo a rendelo migliore.



Non trovo giusto solo il fatto che devi disilludere pure la persona che ti sta a fianco. 

Buona notte ragazzi, fate i bravi.


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> dove sbaglio secondo voi?


Per ora non sbagli, hai la "benedizione" di tuo marito. Sbaglierai quando ti farai beccare


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*messalina*

Per una volta devierò dalla mia discrezione di non parlare di altri, ma lo farò comunque non segnalando il nick di cui parlo e che tra l'altro non é presente in questo forum, é roba vecchia.
Un giorno entrò una ragazza poco più che ventenne facendo l'apologia al tradimento poiché lei, fidanzata annoiata aveva già collezionato tre o quattro relazioni con uomini sposati. Sosteneva che non c'era nulla di male e che si faceva la felicità di tutti... degli amanti e dei coniugi che ignavi avevano partner  più soddisfatti.
Quando le fu chiesto perché lo faceva, prima disse che il fidanzato non le bastava e poi che forse aveva bisogno di affetto a causa della famiglia di origine.  Aggiunse anche che i giovani erano insulsi e meno interessanti degli uomini maturi.
Quando si prese quello che il forum pensò meritasse, girò la fritta e disse che era stata stuprata a 17 anni... e siccome ce ne dispiacemmo, disse che questo forum era ipocrita e che se ne sarebbe andata (come fece) perché solo se c'era da pietire eravamo comprensivi. 
A dirtela tutta che una di 22/23 anni con plurirelazioni con coniugati e quella forma mentis fosse stata stuprata a 17 anni mi lasciò pensosa...
Però quello che avvenne poi fu che la tizia, dopo aver sputato nel piatto in cui aveva mangiato) entrò in contatto con alcuni nick maschili del forum e quando decise quale era idoneo, con uno instaurò la solita tresca .
Questa persona con la massima infingardaggine e sprezzo per le altrui problematiche fece quello che le andava a genio e se ne infischiò di quello che poteva creare.
E' anche vero che ci sono uomini che fanno lo stesso, dicono di aver problemi per farsi consolare da persone con lo spirito samaritano nelle gonadi. 
Non proseguo oltre perché le confidenze ricevute dai protagonisti (avute a storia finita) devono restare tali, ma ti basti per sapere che non c'é età o stato sociale per chi ha l'indole di tradire, di usare l'ipocrisia e di credere che qualunque trasgressione sia lecita e non reprensibile.
Due sole cose posso raccomandarti da donna... occhio alle incognite, non puoi neppure immaginare come sia facile scoprire una tresca, e il tempo e il caso non lavorano mai per gli amanti, inoltre scordati che una volta scoperta potrai godere delle stesse condizioni che ora hai nel matrimonio... 
Se hai problemi da risolvere, risolvili, le furbate sono sempre dei boomerang...
Prendi come meglio credi questa storia/metafora... e che il buonsenso aiuti te e la tua famiglia.
Bruja


p.s. a quella ragazza non ne é andata bene una, e nessuno le ha creato problemi... é bastata la vigile provvidenza a farle andare tutto a catafascio. Certe persone si creano un'aura negativa intorno che prima o poi presenta il conto.


----------



## Eliade (11 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> p.s. a quella ragazza non ne é andata bene una, e nessuno le ha creato problemi... é bastata la vigile provvidenza a farle andare tutto a catafascio. Certe persone si creano un'aura negativa intorno che prima o poi presenta il conto.


Ciao Bruja, ho letto tutto e sono d'acordo con te.
Però mi ha incuriosito quest'ultima frase. Puoi raccontare cosa è successo tramite la vigile provvidenza?


----------



## biondina (12 Giugno 2010)

messalina ricerca ciò che nella sua vita quodiana non ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
siamo nel 2010 NON nel 1900 !!!!!!!!!!!
ha tutta la mia approvazione.
Mica deve accettare le scelte di suo marito....  ci vuole libertà.
e benessere personale.:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ha detto che è nervoso, meglio lasciarlo stare, davvero
> 
> 
> tanto tra un po' arriva Daniele e ci pensa lui! Tranquilla!


ma tu guarda se si devono leggere cose del genere...in questo universo 2+2=4 e il parallelo è che i traditori fieri, contenti (e che magari non hanno grossi problemi col partner) sono semplicemente delle merde.
e si deve leggere anche ironia su chi il tradimento lo aborrisce...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma tu guarda se si devono leggere cose del genere...in questo universo 2+2=4 e il parallelo è che i traditori fieri, contenti (e che magari non hanno grossi problemi col partner) sono semplicemente delle *merde*.
> e si deve leggere anche ironia su chi il tradimento lo aborrisce...


 


Senza un pò di ironia che mondo sarebbe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> messalina ricerca ciò che nella sua vita quodiana non ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> siamo nel 2010 NON nel 1900 !!!!!!!!!!!
> ha tutta la mia approvazione.
> Mica deve accettare le scelte di suo marito.... ci vuole libertà.
> e benessere personale.:up:


 Concordo sull'ironia...
Tra post e nick questo utente ci serve la battuta su un piatto d'argento ...ma la battuta uscirebbe piuttosto grossolana.. .


----------



## Brady (13 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> messalina ricerca ciò che nella sua vita quodiana non ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> siamo nel 2010 NON nel 1900 !!!!!!!!!!!
> ha tutta la mia approvazione.
> Mica deve accettare le scelte di suo marito....  ci vuole libertà.
> e benessere personale.:up:


e un po' di logica applicata....
La mia libertà e il mio benessere non possono essere a discapito della felicità di chi amo perché è una contraddizione di termini. Se poi l'altro non lo amo... bè che necessità ho di restare con lui e tradirlo? Lo mollo e faccio prima.
Questo credo varrà anche nel 2100...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma tu guarda se si devono leggere cose del genere...in questo universo 2+2=4 e il parallelo è che i traditori fieri, contenti (e che magari non hanno grossi problemi col partner) sono semplicemente delle merde.
> e si deve leggere anche ironia su chi il tradimento lo aborrisce...


 

Oh Eteocle ma fammi il piacere! 
sei andato a ripescare una mia risposta di un mese fa a cui non avevano risposto né Kid né Daniele (i diretti interessati, a quanto mi risulta...)
traditore fiero, contento e che non ha problemi col partner a chi??? che ne sai tu??? chi sei, il nuovo (o vecchio, mi pare di aver capito) castigatore di Tradimento.net? Io faccio ironia quanto mi pare e con chi mi pare. Se i diretti interessati non gradiscono possono benissimo rispondermi loro, che sono adulti e vaccinati e in grado di farlo.

Bye bye mon cher


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senza un pò di ironia che mondo sarebbe?


un lapsus feudiano..volevo scrivere santi...
in questo caso l'ho trovata fuori luogo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Oh Eteocle ma fammi il piacere!
> sei andato a ripescare una mia risposta di un mese fa a cui non avevano risposto né Kid né Daniele (i diretti interessati, a quanto mi risulta...)
> traditore fiero, contento e che non ha problemi col partner a chi??? che ne sai tu??? chi sei, il nuovo (o vecchio, mi pare di aver capito) castigatore di Tradimento.net? Io faccio ironia quanto mi pare e con chi mi pare. Se i diretti interessati non gradiscono possono benissimo rispondermi loro, che sono adulti e vaccinati e in grado di farlo.
> 
> Bye bye mon cher


se mi dici il tipi di piacere mi prodigherò all'uopo...
la nostra cara e dolce messalina fa parte della categoria sovrascritta a quanto lei stesso dichiarato...
e se vuoi solo risposte da diretti interessati a cui scrivi/rispondi mandagli un messaggio privato/email/sms..questo è un forum e se non sai come funziona consiglioti di chiarirtelo..
A' la prochaine ma cherie


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> e un po' di logica applicata....
> La mia libertà e il mio benessere non possono essere a discapito della felicità di chi amo perché è una contraddizione di termini. Se poi l'altro non lo amo... bè che necessità ho di restare con lui e tradirlo? Lo mollo e faccio prima.
> Questo credo varrà anche nel 2100...


 ma che antico/a


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> se mi dici il tipi di piacere mi prodigherò all'uopo...
> la nostra cara e dolce messalina fa parte della categoria sovrascritta a quanto lei stesso dichiarato...
> e se vuoi solo risposte da diretti interessati a cui scrivi/rispondi mandagli un messaggio privato/email/sms..questo è un forum e se non sai come funziona consiglioti di chiarirtelo..
> A' la prochaine ma cherie


 
chiariscimelo tu come funziona, my darling

io ancora non ci ho capito granché, considerate le molte contraddizioni in cui sono incappata da quando sono arrivata qui

se ti prodigassi all'uopo di darmi qualche lezione mi faresti un grande piacere

allora, finora mi pare di aver capito la regola numero 1: niente ironia nei confronti di chi aborrisce il tradimento

regola numero 2: non pretendere che rispondino solo i diretti interessati

altro?


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> chiariscimelo tu come funziona, my darling
> 
> io ancora non ci ho capito granché, considerate le molte contraddizioni in cui sono incappata da quando sono arrivata qui
> 
> ...


 non do lezioni aggratis querida:mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non do lezioni aggratis querida:mexican:


 
ma non mi dovevi fare un piacere, мой дорогой?


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non mi dovevi fare un piacere, мой дорогой?


oopssss...ho dimenticato la postilla del "previo pagamento"...sono proprio uno sbadato...

comunque mi sei simpatica...."kill Bill"è uno dei miei film preferiti...se assomigli a UT poi potremmo diventare amici:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

oopsss ho dimenticato

kedvesem:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> oopssss...ho dimenticato la postilla del "previo pagamento"...sono proprio uno sbadato...
> 
> comunque mi sei simpatica...."kill Bill"è uno dei miei film preferiti...se assomigli a UT poi potremmo diventare amici:carneval:


 

Certo, come no? siamo due gocce d'acqua

Tu invece assomigli a Aldo the Apache, mein lieber?


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Certo, come no? siamo due gocce d'acqua
> 
> Tu invece assomigli a Aldo the Apache, mein lieber?


 io sicuro...anche meglio, драга моја:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Attenta Chiara che ora arrivano Daniele il gay represso e Kid il castigatore e ti rimettono a posto loro
> 
> Oh mamma mia!!!


Non ho parole!


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ho parole!


 io un paio ne avrei:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> io un paio ne avrei:carneval:


Noooo, cavoli se le usassi sarei tacciato di moralismo del cavolo. Suvvia!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Noooo, cavoli se le usassi sarei tacciato di moralismo del cavolo. Suvvia!!!


io sono prorio contento di essere moralista in certi frangenti...
anzi ti dirò che me lo metto sotto l'avatar...:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> io sono prorio contento di essere moralista in certi frangenti...
> anzi ti dirò che me lo metto sotto l'avatar...:carneval:


Sì sì...solo nei frangenti che ti fanno comodo, immagino.
Magari quando si tratta di mettere di nascosto il dito nel vaso della marmellata non ti tiri indietro neppure tu.....


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì sì...solo nei frangenti che ti fanno comodo, immagino.
> Magari quando si tratta di mettere di nascosto il dito nel vaso della marmellata non ti tiri indietro neppure tu.....


e immagini male, riprova che sarai più fortunata...e se la marmellata è di nessuno oppure la schifa la mangio volentieri...altro?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e immagini male, riprova che sarai più fortunata...e se la marmellata è di nessuno oppure la schifa la mangio volentieri...altro?:mrgreen:


Ehm.... io me ne intendo di maschi moralisti, e ho visto che smettono in fretta di fare i moralisti in certe situazioni...
Ma forse mi sono imbattuta in un monolite di Stonehenge...in tal cao chapeau!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehm.... io me ne intendo di maschi moralisti, e ho visto che smettono in fretta di fare i moralisti in certe situazioni...
> Ma forse mi sono imbattuta in un monolite di Stonehenge...in tal cao chapeau!


 Nelle situazioni bisogna mettercisi...


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehm.... io me ne intendo di maschi moralisti, e ho visto che smettono in fretta di fare i moralisti in certe situazioni...
> Ma forse mi sono imbattuta in un monolite di Stonehenge...in tal cao chapeau!


 spiega bene in quali situazioni altrimenti stai solo girando il can per laia...e comunque ci sono deroghe alle situazioni in cui si può "tralasciare" di essere "rigidi"
non sono un monolite ma comunque credo diessere rispettoso, a prescindere e comunque quando non vi è qualcosa che mi disturba altrimenti posso essere irrispettoso tanto e molto più spesso di più verso chi lo è con me...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> spiega bene in quali situazioni altrimenti stai solo girando il can per laia...e comunque ci sono deroghe alle situazioni in cui si può "tralasciare" di essere "rigidi"
> non sono un monolite ma comunque credo diessere rispettoso, a prescindere e comunque quando non vi è qualcosa che mi disturba altrimenti posso essere irrispettoso tanto e molto più spesso di più verso chi lo è con me...


Certo, a volte si può tralasciare la rigidezza, ma credo che le situazioni che intendo io non siano le stesse che intendi tu.
In poche parole, ho avuto un amico che era tanto moralista nelle sue idee sulla famiglia e sui valori su cui dovrebbe fondarsi la società, uno che invocava addirittura la dittatura per rimettere in ordine ciò che a suo modo di veder non andava...ma poi non diceva di no a una donna sposata (io) solo perchè non resisteva al suo "lato b".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, a volte si può tralasciare la rigidezza, ma credo che le situazioni che intendo io non siano le stesse che intendi tu.
> In poche parole, ho avuto un amico che era tanto moralista nelle sue idee sulla famiglia e sui valori su cui dovrebbe fondarsi la società, uno che invocava addirittura la dittatura per rimettere in ordine ciò che a suo modo di veder non andava...ma poi non diceva di no a una donna sposata (io) solo perchè non resisteva al suo "lato b".


 E tu perché provavi soddisfazione in quella situazione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu perché provavi soddisfazione in quella situazione?


Non perchè mi compiacevo di riuscire a fargli cambiare idea, anche se qualcuno potrebbe pensarlo....e nemmeno gli ho mai fatto notare quella che per me era una contraddizione.
Mi piaceva perchè ci intendavamo nell'intimità e non dovevamo condividere altro... non essendo mio marito non dovevo cercare mediazioni con lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non perchè mi compiacevo di riuscire a fargli cambiare idea, anche se qualcuno potrebbe pensarlo....e nemmeno gli ho mai fatto notare quella che per me era una contraddizione.
> *Mi piaceva perchè ci intendavamo nell'intimità e non dovevamo condividere altro*... non essendo mio marito non dovevo cercare mediazioni con lui.


 Che fesseria!!!
Prima di condividere l'intimità con lui non potevi sapere come sarebbe stato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che fesseria!!!
> Prima di condividere l'intimità con lui non potevi sapere come sarebbe stato...


Infatti...ho dovuto provare! 
Ma io non so che tipo di esperienze hai tu, sicuramente molte più di me... ma se una persona ti attizza e ci finisci a letto, con la confidenza la cosa non può che migliorare, non trovi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti...ho dovuto provare!
> Ma io non so che tipo di esperienze hai tu, sicuramente molte più di me... ma se una persona ti attizza e ci finisci a letto, con la confidenza la cosa non può che migliorare, non trovi?


 Non ho certamente le tue esperienze e il tipo da te descritto non mi attirerebbe neppure per un caffè... o un pranzo in compagnia...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ho parole!


Ma dai Daniele! non ti reprimere! fa male tenersi tutto dentro! Spara!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> io un paio ne avrei:carneval:


 
anche tu Aldo! 

esprimiti!

dai!

我亲爱的朋友


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, a volte si può tralasciare la rigidezza, ma credo che le situazioni che intendo io non siano le stesse che intendi tu.
> In poche parole, ho avuto un amico che era tanto moralista nelle sue idee sulla famiglia e sui valori su cui dovrebbe fondarsi la società, uno che invocava addirittura la dittatura per rimettere in ordine ciò che a suo modo di veder non andava...ma poi non diceva di no a una donna sposata (io) solo perchè non resisteva al suo "lato b".


stai ancopra parlando fumosamente..spiega, dai coordinate
e in poche parole io non sono il tuo amico e francamente se sto insieme ad una donna (emaggiormente se l'ho sposata) è perchè trovo che il suo lato b non è paragonabile (per me) a quello di nessun altra...


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> anche tu Aldo!
> 
> esprimiti!
> 
> ...


 mi devo esprimere?
la tua frase è terra terra ed esprime a sua volta una pochezza senza limiti....
μία χαρά


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> stai ancopra parlando fumosamente..spiega, dai coordinate
> e in poche parole io non sono il tuo amico e francamente se sto insieme ad una donna (emaggiormente se l'ho sposata) è perchè trovo che il suo lato b non è paragonabile (per me) a quello di nessun altra...


Allora probabilmente sei una piacevole eccezione all'interno del genere maschile...se tutti la pensassero come te!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora probabilmente sei una piacevole eccezione all'interno del genere maschile...se tutti la pensassero come te!


 ....come faresti a collezionare amanti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, a volte si può tralasciare la rigidezza, ma credo che le situazioni che intendo io non siano le stesse che intendi tu.
> In poche parole, ho avuto un amico che era tanto moralista nelle sue idee sulla famiglia e sui valori su cui dovrebbe fondarsi la società, uno che invocava addirittura la dittatura per rimettere in ordine ciò che a suo modo di veder non andava...ma poi non diceva di no a una donna sposata (io) solo perchè *non resisteva al suo "lato b"*.


cos'è?
un esempio di pubblicità progresso?
chiara, lo dico per te

pensa un attimo a questo post
e ad altri che se non ricordo male postasti all'inizio

cosa ti porta a voler calcare l'attenzione sulla tua tua avvenenza fisica?
non la sto mettendo in dubbio
ma ti suggerisco di pensarci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cos'è?
> un esempio di pubblicità progresso?
> chiara, lo dico per te
> 
> ...


Ma io non intendevo affatto calcare l'attenzione su questo, volevo solo portare un esempio di come gli uomini ( non tutti, chiaro) a fronte di proclami politicamente corretti profferiti in pubblico, poi si ritrovino deboli se appena messi in tentazione.


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io non intendevo affatto calcare l'attenzione su questo, volevo solo portare un esempio di come gli uomini ( non tutti, chiaro) a fronte di proclami politicamente corretti profferiti in pubblico, poi si ritrovino deboli se appena messi in tentazione.


 
tutti gli uomini che conosco cadono in tentazione, conosco persone innamorate dei rispettivi consorti che non hanno mai ceduto alla tentazione - a differenza mia - ma hanno sempre riconosciuto la difficoltà di resistervi. molto poi dipende anche dai contesti che si frequentano, da quanto si resta soli, le variabili sono molte....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mi devo esprimere?
> la tua frase è terra terra ed esprime a sua volta una pochezza senza limiti....
> μία χαρά


 
Eteocle la mia frase non è uscita così dal nulla... io e Daniele abbiamo avuto una lunga discussione riguardo ai gay, e la mia frase era legata a quella discussione, visto che risale a un mese fa. Gli ho dato del gay represso perché - a mio parere - dai suoi discorsi emerge una prospettiva assolutamente omofobica. La pochezza senza limiti semmai è la sua, visto che considera i gay dei 'non uomini'. Inoltre la mia frase è uscita in un momento in cui più di un utente per cui provavo simpatia erano stati bannati ed ero particolarmente incaxxata. Ovviamente se  decontestualizzi la mia frase la troverai terra terra. Comunque nel suo contesto aveva una ricchezza di significati che tu ovviamente non potevi cogliere. O forse sì, chissà. Non ti conosco abbastanza, ma spero vivamente che nel tuo essere un 'utente moralista' non abbia anche tu la stessa opinione riguardo a certe tematiche. Perché le persone omofobiche mi fanno schifo, e non ho nessun problema ad ammetterlo.

That's all folks

до свидания


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> tutti gli uomini che conosco cadono in tentazione, conosco persone innamorate dei rispettivi consorti che non hanno mai ceduto alla tentazione - a differenza mia - ma hanno sempre riconosciuto la difficoltà di resistervi. molto poi dipende anche dai contesti che si frequentano, da quanto si resta soli, le variabili sono molte....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Quoto, inutile nascondersi dietro a un dito... l'uomo è facilmente circuibile da quel punto di vista, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

penso anch'io che chiara, da donna seduttiva (e da bel lato b) abbia detto una cosa facilmente riscontrabile


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io non intendevo affatto calcare l'attenzione su questo, volevo solo portare un esempio di come gli uomini ( non tutti, chiaro) a fronte di proclami politicamente corretti profferiti in pubblico, poi si ritrovino deboli se appena messi in tentazione.


ma io ho capito benissimo la tua intenzione
rilevavo come, nell'esplicitarla, tu avessi avuto bisogno di precisare un attributo fisico la cui eventuale omissione non avrebbe reso più criptico il tuo pensiero
in uno dei tuoi primi post avevo colto questo stesso aspetto e l'avevo trovato incongruo, atteso che, come noto,  "tromban tutti belli e brutti"

il fatto che tu lo reiteri, mi fa pensare che, alla base di un comportamento che comunque ti dà da pensare, ci sia qualcosa che si collega a questa "esigenza" di sottolineare questa tua fisicità
te l'ho indicato solo come spunto di riflessione per te, se lo vuoi cogliere
magari le motivazioni sono di tutt'altro tipo, e io non ho capito un chez, come è più che probabile


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io ho capito benissimo la tua intenzione
> rilevavo come, nell'esplicitarla, tu avessi avuto bisogno di precisare un attributo fisico la cui eventuale omissione non avrebbe reso più criptico il tuo pensiero
> in uno dei tuoi primi post avevo colto questo stesso aspetto e l'avevo trovato incongruo, atteso che, come noto, "*tromban tutti belli e brutti*"
> 
> ...


 

io no


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso anch'io che chiara, da donna seduttiva (e da bel lato b) abbia detto una cosa facilmente riscontrabile


Straquoto la signora Minerva


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> La pochezza senza limiti semmai è la sua, visto che considera i gay dei 'non uomini'.
> до свидания


Detto questo? Non mi sembra proprio, il mio ragionamento era ben altro e molti uomini concorderanno sempre con la mia tesi, mentre tutte le donne no, ma siccome è una tesi sugli uomini e le donne non capiscono affatto gli uomini potremmo essere daccordo che...la mia tesi è efficiente.
Più una cosa ha variabili più piace...peccato che non spiegherà mai nulla.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Eteocle la mia frase non è uscita così dal nulla... io e Daniele abbiamo avuto una lunga discussione riguardo ai gay, *e la mia frase era legata a quella discussione, visto che risale a un mese fa. Gli ho dato del gay represso perché - a mio parere - dai suoi discorsi emerge una prospettiva assolutamente omofobica.* La pochezza senza limiti semmai è la sua, visto che considera i gay dei 'non uomini'. Inoltre la mia frase è uscita in un momento in cui più di un utente per cui provavo simpatia erano stati bannati ed ero particolarmente incaxxata. Ovviamente se  decontestualizzi la mia frase la troverai terra terra. Comunque nel suo contesto aveva una ricchezza di significati che tu ovviamente non potevi cogliere. O forse sì, chissà. Non ti conosco abbastanza, ma spero vivamente che nel tuo essere un 'utente moralista' non abbia anche tu la stessa opinione riguardo a certe tematiche.* Perché le persone omofobiche mi fanno schifo, e non ho nessun problema ad ammetterlo.
> *
> That's all folks
> 
> до свидания


se ragioni per categorie anche tu diventi razzista; penso anche che l'offesa a daniele in questo contesto fosse gratuita


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ragioni per categorie anche tu diventi razzista; penso anche che l'offesa a daniele in questo contesto fosse gratuita


Madò per così poco sto casino?

Stanno sulle scatole pure a me i gay, ma non vado in giro a sbeffeggiarli o a picchiarli. Ognuno ha le sue simpatie per le varie categorie. Io ad esempio non sopporto i tedeschi, sono forse una persona spregevole per questo?


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Madò per così poco *sto casino?*
> 
> Stanno sulle scatole pure a me i gay, ma non vado in giro a sbeffeggiarli o a picchiarli. Ognuno ha le sue simpatie per le varie categorie. Io ad esempio non sopporto i tedeschi, sono forse una persona spregevole per questo?


quale?credo ci sia un misunderstanding:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale?credo ci sia un misunderstanding:singleeye:


Forse dovevo quotare Daniele o Quintina... :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io ho capito benissimo la tua intenzione
> rilevavo come, nell'esplicitarla, tu avessi avuto bisogno di precisare un attributo fisico la cui eventuale omissione non avrebbe reso più criptico il tuo pensiero
> in uno dei tuoi primi post avevo colto questo stesso aspetto e l'avevo trovato incongruo, atteso che, come noto, "tromban tutti belli e brutti"
> 
> ...


Tu hai assolutamente ragione e quello che mi hai lanciato è certo un ottimo spunto di riflessione, sul quale ho già riflettuto in passato e che continua a trovar posto nei miei pensieri.  E la conclusione a cui sono giunta è questa: dopo una parte di vita onesta passata a credere che "tromban tutti, belli e brutti" ho capito finalmente che le donne belle, seduttive, che mostrano di tenere al proprio corpo almeno quanto tengono alla loro mente hanno maggiori possibilità di trombare, maggiori possibilità di scelta, maggiori porte aperte....e non sto parlando di luoghi comuni, ma di esperienza vissuta.
Certo, poi dipende da quanto una persona ci tiene: un ottimo traguardo per una donna, a mio avviso, sarebbe quello di poter avere molte possibilità e riuscire a rifiutarle.
Credimi, io continuo a rifletterci....ma vedo che è così, che dappertutto, dove vado, per la donna funziona così: e tu di avrai notato come, in questo forum, anche molti uomini sottolineino la bellezza, la fisicità, la seduttività quando parlano delle mogli o delle amanti che hanno avuto


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu hai assolutamente ragione e quello che mi hai lanciato è certo un ottimo spunto di riflessione, sul quale ho già riflettuto in passato e che continua a trovar posto nei miei pensieri.  E la conclusione a cui sono giunta è questa: dopo una parte di vita onesta passata a credere che "tromban tutti, belli e brutti" ho capito finalmente che le donne belle, seduttive, che mostrano di tenere al proprio corpo almeno quanto tengono alla loro mente hanno maggiori possibilità di trombare, maggiori possibilità di scelta, maggiori porte aperte....e non sto parlando di luoghi comuni, ma di esperienza vissuta.
> Certo, poi dipende da quanto una persona ci tiene: un ottimo traguardo per una donna, a mio avviso, sarebbe quello di poter* avere molte possibilità e riuscire a rifiutarle.*
> Credimi, io continuo a rifletterci....ma vedo che è così, che dappertutto, dove vado, per la donna funziona così: e tu di avrai notato come, in questo forum, anche molti uomini sottolineino la bellezza, la fisicità, la seduttività quando parlano delle mogli o delle amanti che hanno avuto


quando  ami questo dovrebbe essere naturale


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ami questo dovrebbe essere naturale


Già. Se ci si sposa o si decide di vivere stabilmente con un compagno, non si ha nessuna necessità di esercitare il proprio fascino in continuazione. Si è soddisfatti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Se ci si sposa o si decide di vivere stabilmente con un compagno, non si ha nessuna necessità di esercitare il proprio fascino in continuazione. Si è soddisfatti.


Scusa Iris, questa è una stronzata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Detto questo? Non mi sembra proprio, il mio ragionamento era ben altro e molti uomini concorderanno sempre con la mia tesi, mentre tutte le donne no, ma siccome è una tesi sugli uomini e le donne non capiscono affatto gli uomini potremmo essere daccordo che...la mia tesi è efficiente.
> *Più una cosa ha variabili più piace...peccato che non spiegherà mai nulla*.


 Peccato che in altro contesto eri tu che sostenevi la variabilità del comportamento umano che distribuisce secondo la campana di Gaus.
Ovvio che continuo a pensare che non c'entra nulla in questo come in quel contesto.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa Iris, questa è una stronzata.


 
Per me no. E' la mia realtà.
Eppure ti assicuro che sono una donna curata. ma non ho bisogno di provare quanto piaccio agli altri uomini, se ne ho uno con cui sto bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ragioni per categorie anche tu diventi razzista; penso anche che l'offesa a daniele in questo contesto fosse gratuita


 Quale offesa???!!!! 
Omosessuale represso è un'offesa se si pensa che essere omosessuali sia un disvalore.


Kid ha detto:


> Madò per così poco sto casino?
> 
> *Stanno sulle scatole pure a me i gay*, ma non vado in giro a sbeffeggiarli o a picchiarli. Ognuno ha le sue simpatie per le varie categorie. Io ad esempio non sopporto i tedeschi, sono forse una persona spregevole per questo?


 E perché mai?
Io non sopporto i trentini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu hai assolutamente ragione e quello che mi hai lanciato è certo un ottimo spunto di riflessione, sul quale ho già riflettuto in passato e che continua a trovar posto nei miei pensieri. E la conclusione a cui sono giunta è questa: dopo una parte di vita onesta passata a credere che "tromban tutti, belli e brutti" ho capito finalmente che le donne belle, seduttive, che mostrano di tenere al proprio corpo almeno quanto tengono alla loro mente hanno maggiori possibilità di trombare, maggiori possibilità di scelta, maggiori porte aperte....e non sto parlando di luoghi comuni, ma di esperienza vissuta.
> Certo, poi dipende da quanto una persona ci tiene: un ottimo traguardo per una donna, a mio avviso, sarebbe quello di poter avere molte possibilità e riuscire a rifiutarle.
> Credimi, io continuo a rifletterci....ma vedo che è così, che dappertutto, dove vado, per la donna funziona così: e tu di avrai notato come, in questo forum, anche molti uomini sottolineino la bellezza, la fisicità, la seduttività quando parlano delle mogli o delle amanti che hanno avuto


:mrgreen: hai scritto una cosa ridicola e molto maschilista perché l'essere belle l'unisci al seduttivo e quindi ad abbigliamento e comportamento costruito. Ogni donna sa come essere seduttiva ...se vuole.
Non è un obiettivo essere seduttiva "gratis" e poi scegliere, ma esserlo solo con chi interessa e magari con scarso ausilio di "orpelli".


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Quale offesa???!!!! *
> Omosessuale represso è un'offesa se si pensa che essere omosessuali sia un disvalore.
> 
> E perché mai?
> Io non sopporto i trentini...


va bene, ma non ti meravigliare con la munchfaccina per così poco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene, ma non ti meravigliare con la munchfaccina per così poco


 Non avevo voglia di cercare questa :no:
Ecco mi hai fatta affaticare.... :mummia:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :mrgreen: hai scritto una cosa ridicola e molto maschilista perché l'essere belle l'unisci al seduttivo e quindi ad abbigliamento e comportamento costruito. Ogni donna sa come essere seduttiva ...se vuole.
> Non è un obiettivo essere seduttiva "gratis" e poi scegliere, ma esserlo solo con chi interessa e magari con scarso ausilio di "orpelli".


E' certamente una cosa molto maschilista, del resto siamo in un mondo molto maschilista (e lo sai meglio di me) e questo rende la cosa meno ridicola di quanto vuoi farla sembrare tu.

Quella di essere considerata per la mia intelligenza, per la mia voglia di lavorare, per l'essere un'onesta moglie e madre di famiglia è una speranza che ho abbandonato da molto tempo.

E precisamente da quando ho sentito mio marito e alcuni suoi amici che a una cena parlavano di una donna divorziata da un marito mediamente facoltoso che era riuscita a sedurre uomini sempre più facoltosi, ed era arrivata a risposarsi con  quello che le garantiva la vita migliore dal punto di vista materiale: ecco, non dicevano affatto quella è una gran vacca, ma ne lodavano l'intelligenza e la sagacia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' certamente una cosa molto maschilista, del resto siamo in un mondo molto maschilista (e lo sai meglio di me) e questo rende la cosa meno ridicola di quanto vuoi farla sembrare tu.
> 
> Quella di essere considerata per la mia intelligenza, per la mia voglia di lavorare, per l'essere un'onesta moglie e madre di famiglia è una speranza che ho abbandonato da molto tempo.
> 
> E precisamente da quando ho sentito mio marito e alcuni suoi amici che a una cena parlavano di una donna divorziata da un marito mediamente facoltoso che era riuscita a sedurre uomini sempre più facoltosi, ed era arrivata a risposarsi con quello che le garantiva la vita migliore dal punto di vista materiale: ecco, non dicevano affatto quella è una gran vacca, ma ne lodavano l'intelligenza e la sagacia.


Ah, sì.. e anche la bellezza!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' certamente una cosa molto maschilista, del resto siamo in un mondo molto maschilista (e lo sai meglio di me) e questo rende la cosa meno ridicola di quanto vuoi farla sembrare tu.
> 
> Quella di essere considerata per la mia intelligenza, per la mia voglia di lavorare, per l'essere un'onesta moglie e madre di famiglia è una speranza che ho abbandonato da molto tempo.
> 
> E precisamente da quando ho sentito mio marito e alcuni suoi amici che a una cena parlavano di una donna divorziata da un marito mediamente facoltoso che era riuscita a sedurre uomini sempre più facoltosi, ed era arrivata a risposarsi con quello che le garantiva la vita migliore dal punto di vista materiale: ecco, non dicevano affatto quella è una gran vacca, ma ne lodavano l'intelligenza e la sagacia.


 Tu e tuo marito frequentate cattive compagnie.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' certamente una cosa molto maschilista, del resto siamo in un mondo molto maschilista (e lo sai meglio di me) e questo rende la cosa meno ridicola di quanto vuoi farla sembrare tu.
> 
> Quella di essere considerata per la mia intelligenza, per la mia voglia di lavorare, per l'essere un'onesta moglie e madre di famiglia è una speranza che ho abbandonato da molto tempo.
> 
> E precisamente da quando ho sentito mio marito e alcuni suoi amici che a una cena parlavano di una donna divorziata da un marito mediamente facoltoso che era riuscita a sedurre uomini sempre più facoltosi, ed era arrivata a risposarsi con quello che le garantiva la vita migliore dal punto di vista materiale: ecco, non dicevano affatto quella è una gran vacca, ma ne lodavano l'intelligenza e la sagacia.


Mi pare che tu dipenda troppo da ciò che pensano gli altri.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, sì.. e anche la bellezza!


E tu invece cosa pensi? Sai avere opinioni tue non filtrate dai pregiudizi altrui? perchè ti interessa tanto essere considerata qyesto o quwello. Non diventi una persona libera trombando a destra e a sinistra, ma solo vivendo come vuoi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu e tuo marito frequentate cattive compagnie.


Eh, certo....perchè quelle buone si trovano dietro l'angolo.

Diciamo che frequento quel che passa il convento, visto che dalle mie parti le doti intellettuali nella donna non sono molto apprezzate.

Già sono da rogo perchè non faccio il secondo figlio....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E tu invece cosa pensi? Sai avere opinioni tue non filtrate dai pregiudizi altrui? perchè ti interessa tanto essere considerata qyesto o quwello. Non diventi una persona libera trombando a destra e a sinistra, ma solo vivendo come vuoi.


Ma certo, Iris.. in questo momento trombare a destra e a sinistra ( beh, non proprio indiscriminatamente, magari trombare con chi mi va di farlo)è vivere come voglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, certo....perchè quelle buone si trovano dietro l'angolo.
> 
> Diciamo che frequento quel che passa il convento, visto che dalle mie parti le doti intellettuali nella donna non sono molto apprezzate.
> 
> Già sono da rogo perchè non faccio il secondo figlio....


 Meno male ...ci mancherebbe un secondo figlio.

Tu credi di avere doti intellettuali?
Ma che doti sono se non hai il coraggio di avere tue opinioni e di sostenerle e di scegliere di non frequentare persone che non apprezzi?
Hai solo il coraggio di fare cose di nascosto ricercando proprio quel tipo di approvazione fisica svilente (per me), che non capisco se rischiando ostracismo o apprezzamento... 
Non mi è chiaro come ragionino dalle tue parti... sembri uscita da "Signori e signore" di Germi... 

Però se le apprezzi... non so più che dirti.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo, Iris.. in questo momento trombare a destra e a sinistra ( beh, non proprio indiscriminatamente, magari trombare con chi mi va di farlo)è vivere come voglio.


In questo momento piacere agli altri è prioritario rispetto alla considerazione che hai di te e del tuo matrimonio. Contenta tu, contenta io.
Non voglio mica redimere nessuno io!!!!


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Peccato che in altro contesto eri tu che sostenevi la variabilità del comportamento umano che distribuisce secondo la campana di Gaus.
> Ovvio che continuo a pensare che non c'entra nulla in questo come in quel contesto.


La campana Gaussiana centra eccome nella logica statistica, in questo la psicologia non è altro che una scienza statistica.
Comunque per Chiara, donna bella o brutta seduttiva o no se ce l'ha ci mette tempo 5 minuti a trombarsi un uomo anche non qualsiasi, quindi il numero di rifiuti o altro non è un valore per la seduttività di una donna...anzi.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale offesa???!!!!
> Omosessuale represso è un'offesa se si pensa che essere omosessuali sia un disvalore.
> 
> E perché mai?
> Io non sopporto i trentini...


Perchè mi stanno sulle scatole? Lascia perdere và, non vorrei andare OT. Diciamo che sono intollerante alla categoria per i valori in cui credo.

I Trentini? Stanno sulle palle pure a me e in particolare non sopporto me stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè mi stanno sulle scatole? Lascia perdere và, non vorrei andare OT. Diciamo che sono intollerante alla categoria per i valori in cui credo.
> 
> I Trentini? Stanno sulle palle pure a me e in particolare non sopporto me stesso.


 Che c'entreano i valori tuoi con il comportamento altrui? 

Non conosco che due trentine...un po' chiuse e sfuggenti, ma non credo facciano statistica...infatti tu non mi pari chiuso 
Ovviamente scherzavo.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che c'entreano i valori tuoi con il comportamento altrui?
> 
> Non conosco che due trentine...un po' chiuse e sfuggenti, ma non credo facciano statistica...infatti tu non mi pari chiuso
> Ovviamente scherzavo.


Gli omosessuali cozzano contro dei valori morali e religiosi in cui credo. E aggiungo, è diventata una triste tendenza (leggi: moda) l'essere gay.

FINE promesso, non voglio litigare su un argomento così delicato. Io lascio vivere loro e loro me. Pace e amore a tutti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Gli omosessuali cozzano contro dei valori morali e religiosi in cui credo. E aggiungo, è diventata una triste tendenza (leggi: moda) l'essere gay.
> 
> FINE promesso, non voglio litigare su un argomento così delicato. Io lascio vivere loro e loro me. Pace e amore a tutti...


 Ma perché litigare? 
Credi che si possa essere omosessuali per moda? 
Per valori religiosi si ha comprensione per l'umanità che è fatta di diversità.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché litigare?
> Credi che si possa essere omosessuali per moda?
> Per valori religiosi si ha comprensione per l'umanità che è fatta di diversità.



Dai non farmi fare il Povia del forum, non lo merito.

Ripeto che io vivo in pace con tutti, ma nessuno mi leverà dalla testa che un omosessuale è una persona con dei problemi.

CHIUSO dai. Ho visto gente litigare su quest'argomento, a me non và.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai non farmi fare il Povia del forum, non lo merito.
> 
> Ripeto che io vivo in pace con tutti, ma nessuno mi leverà dalla testa che un omosessuale è una persona con dei problemi.
> 
> CHIUSO dai. Ho visto gente litigare su quest'argomento, a me non và.


Boh forse sono strana io ...ma se a me piacciono gli uomini ...non potrei trovare attraente una donna ...per moda.

Per quanto riguarda i problemi ...chi non ne ha?
Io so quanti ne aveva, ad esempio, la buonanima e senza essere omosessuale (almeno credo che questo mi manchi...credo...chissà...).


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh forse sono strana io ...ma se a me piacciono gli uomini ...non potrei trovare attraente una donna ...per moda.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i problemi ...chi non ne ha?
> Io so quanti ne aveva, ad esempio, la buonanima e senza essere omosessuale (almeno credo che questo mi manchi...credo...chissà...).



  Kid si!!! Amorrrre mio!!! :rotfl: Scusate ma tra il fatto che danno del gay a me e lui che lo diventa per moda ormai siamo tutti gay.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid si!!! Amorrrre mio!!! :rotfl: Scusate ma tra il fatto che danno del gay a me e lui che lo diventa per moda ormai siamo tutti gay.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai non farmi fare il Povia del forum, non lo merito.
> 
> *Ripeto che io vivo in pace con tutti, ma nessuno mi leverà dalla testa che un omosessuale è una persona con dei problemi*.
> 
> CHIUSO dai. Ho visto gente litigare su quest'argomento, a me non và.


 Immagina che io vedo con dei problemi chi vede in questo modo un omosessuale.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immagina che io vedo con dei problemi chi vede in questo modo un omosessuale.


Non ho mai detto di non averne di problemi.

Ma non fino al punto di diventare omosessuale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto di non averne di problemi.
> 
> Ma non fino al punto di diventare omosessuale.


 Ti auguro di arrivare un giorno a capire perché dici cose del genere.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti auguro di arrivare un giorno a capire perché dici cose del genere.



Voi che avete il dono della verità assoluta, spero che un giorno possiate aprire gli occhi anche a noi ignoranti.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto di non averne di problemi.
> 
> Ma non fino al punto di diventare omosessuale.



No Kid, io e te siamo evidentemente omosessuali repressi. Stasera già che ci sei dillo a tua moglie e chiedile come è potuto capitare che ti prendesse questo virus rettale.
Dai che domani ti faccio felice io :up: :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto di non averne di problemi.
> 
> Ma non fino al punto di diventare omosessuale.


:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Kid, io e te siamo evidentemente omosessuali repressi. Stasera già che ci sei dillo a tua moglie e chiedile come è potuto capitare che ti prendesse questo virus rettale.
> Dai che domani ti faccio felice io :up: :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Ma anche no eh...

Ti mando a quel paese... in pace sia chiaro!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Kid, io e te siamo evidentemente omosessuali repressi. Stasera già che ci sei dillo a tua moglie e chiedile come è potuto capitare che ti prendesse questo virus rettale.
> Dai che domani ti faccio felice io :up: :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Questa è volgarità becera e gratuita.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Voi che avete il dono della verità assoluta, spero che un giorno possiate aprire gli occhi anche a noi ignoranti.


Nessuna verità assoluta... il "io vedo" sottindende una verità relativa. Per me chi pensa che un essere umano solo perchè omosessuale ha dei problemi, mostra lui si evidenti problemi. Per me, chiaramente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Voi che avete il dono della verità assoluta, spero che un giorno possiate aprire gli occhi anche a noi ignoranti.


Quoto.

C'è chi rifiuta gli omosessuali
C'è chi rifiuta gli extracomunitari
C'è chi rifiuta...

Io non rifiuto le opinioni di nessuno, ma finchè non conosco di persona la gente non mi permetto di  dire che manca di doti intellettuali.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna verità assoluta... il "io vedo" sottindende una verità relativa. Per me chi pensa che un essere umano solo perchè omosessuale ha dei problemi, mostra lui si evidenti problemi. Per me, chiaramente.



Non mi và di rovinare un thread che non era nato per fare disquisizioni culturali sull'argomento omosessualità, per cui se a qualcuno interessa, possiamo aprirne uno nell'apposita sottosezione.

Io conosco tre persone gay. Due uomini e una donna. Due di loro hanno avuto gravi problemi con i propri genitori nell'infanzia, l'altra ha subito uno shock. Non mi piace fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma dalle mie esperienze dirette ho potuto constatare che solitamente l'omosessualità è accompagnata da traumi non superati in adolescenza o comunque in tenera età.

Posso avere la mia opinione senza passare per razzista o intollerante?

Ripeto che io non ho problemi a sedermi ad un tavolo con un gay, ma non per questo significa che debba accettare ad occhi chiusi le sue preferenze di vita.


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2010)

*Io*

Io rifiuto madri come messalina....ho una profonda repulsione son malato anche io?


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> C'è chi rifiuta gli omosessuali
> C'è chi rifiuta gli extracomunitari
> ...


Danke.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io rifiuto madri come messalina....ho una profonda repulsione son malato anche io?



Ahah... pure io! Sono intollerante forte!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Voi che avete il dono della verità assoluta, spero che un giorno possiate aprire gli occhi anche a noi ignoranti.


 Non è questione né di ignoranza, né di verità, ma di approccio emotivo che hai nei confronti di comportamenti che non ti toccano.
Ma se ti toccano ...un motivo c'è.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi và di rovinare un thread che non era nato per fare disquisizioni culturali sull'argomento omosessualità, per cui se a qualcuno interessa, possiamo aprirne uno nell'apposita sottosezione.
> 
> Io conosco tre persone gay. Due uomini e una donna. Due di loro hanno avuto gravi problemi con i propri genitori nell'infanzia, l'altra ha subito uno shock. Non mi piace fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma dalle mie esperienze dirette ho potuto constatare che solitamente l'omosessualità è accompagnata da traumi non superati in adolescenza o comunque in tenera età.
> 
> ...


Ti ho dato del razzista? Non me ne sono accorto... ti ho detto che non puoi avere una tua opinione? Ma perchè non lasciamo perdere tutto questo vittimismo?
Il metodo deduttivo che usi, non ha senso logico... siccome sono gay e siccome hanno avuto dei problemi, crei un legame causa-effetto arbitrario. Chi ti dice che non lo sarebbero stati anche senza quei problemi? Oppure ti risulta che tutti quelli che hanno quel tipo di problemi diventino gay?


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è questione né di ignoranza, né di verità, ma di approccio emotivo che hai nei confronti di comportamenti che non ti toccano.
> *Ma se ti toccano ...un motivo c'è*.


 Mi pare ovvio sia così.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ho dato del razzista? Non me ne sono accorto... ti ho detto che non puoi avere una tua opinione? Ma perchè non lasciamo perdere tutto questo vittimismo?
> Il metodo deduttivo che usi, non ha senso logico... siccome sono gay e siccome hanno avuto dei problemi, crei un legame causa-effetto arbitrario. Chi ti dice che non lo sarebbero stati anche senza quei problemi? Oppure ti risulta che tutti quelli che hanno quel tipo di problemi diventino gay?



Ma forse perchè la spiegazione è la più semplice e razionale possibile: è contro natura!

Un problema che ti  porta ad andare contro la tua stessa natura ci sarà no?


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio sia così.



Mai avuto problemi con una persona gay.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma forse perchè la spiegazione è la più semplice e razionale possibile: *è contro natura!*
> 
> Un problema che ti porta ad andare contro la tua stessa natura ci sarà no?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma se in natura l'omosessualità è diffusissima... allo stato libero la praticano tantissime specie. Inventane un'altra...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè mi stanno sulle scatole? Lascia perdere và, non vorrei andare OT.* Diciamo che sono intollerante alla categoria per i valori in cui credo.*
> 
> I Trentini? Stanno sulle palle pure a me e in particolare non sopporto me stesso.


miiiii

Concedetemi una battuta, ma dove son finita, Catechismo.net?


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

La natura lo consente. Quindi non è contronatura.
non è finalizzata alla procreazione.
Anche un pompino è contronatura!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ragazzi...comunque non ce la posso fare


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> Concedetemi una battuta, ma dove son finita, Catechismo.net?


Me lo sto chiedendo pure io. Comunque la Chiesa è piena di gay...


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La natura lo consente. Quindi non è contronatura.
> non è finalizzata alla procreazione.
> *Anche un pompino è contronatura*!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ragazzi...comunque non ce la posso fare


Anche succhiare le tette dopo lo svezzamento :carneval: Siamo tutti contronatura...


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

vabè.siccome non mi è mai piaciuto sparare sulla croce rossa , vorrei esprimere un'idea di questi ultimi tempi  dove pare esistere ,effettivamente una certa lobby di potere gay negli ambienti creativi.
 dove l'omosessualità paga di più e se sei etero non funzioni abbastanza


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Me lo sto chiedendo pure io. Comunque la Chiesa è piena di gay...


Fosse solo piena di gay... :unhappy:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche succhiare le tette dopo lo svezzamento :carneval:


E succhiare una tetta rifatta? E' contronatura e non ecologico!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fosse solo piena di gay... :unhappy:


Infatti non volevo dire altro. Il resto non è peccato, è crimine.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La natura lo consente. Quindi non è contronatura.
> non è finalizzata alla procreazione.
> *Anche un pompino è contronatura!!*!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ragazzi...comunque non ce la posso fare



Pompino?

Via sui ceci


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pompino?
> 
> Via sui ceci


Pasta e ceci....bona!!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E succhiare una tetta rifatta? E' contronatura e non ecologico!!!!


 Non lo farei, a prescindere... quello si che è contronatura:condom:  Mi garbano naturali!


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pompino?
> 
> *Via sui ceci*


 Viene meglio?


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Viene meglio?


Dipende da chi sta sotto:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Viene meglio?


Mi stupisci, mai sentito parlare della famosissima Pompa sui Ceci?

Tze :sonno:


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi stupisci, mai sentito parlare della famosissima *Pompa sui Ceci*?
> 
> Tze :sonno:


 Detta così mi suona tipo arte rinascimentale...  tipo Decapitazione del Battista di Caravaggio :carneval:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Detta così mi suona tipo arte rinascimentale... tipo Decapitazione del Battista di Caravaggio :carneval:


Una pratica calvinista: godi...ma dopo aver sofferto.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Detta così mi suona tipo arte rinascimentale...  tipo Decapitazione del Battista di Caravaggio :carneval:


Scherzi e' un'antichissima tradizione ... la fanno risalire all'eta della pietra.

Gli egizi ne erano grandi estimatori


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una pratica calvinista: godi...ma dopo aver sofferto.


 Sempre! Prima la sofferenza, poi il piacere. Se rovesci la cosa, diventa un inferno


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scherzi e' un'antichissima tradizione ... la fanno risalire all'eta della pietra.
> 
> Gli egizi ne erano grandi estimatori


Per loro poi non doveva essere facile: stando sempre di profilo....


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scherzi e' un'antichissima tradizione ... la fanno risalire all'eta della pietra.
> 
> Gli egizi ne erano grandi estimatori


 Alla faccia delle mummie :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

La Pompa compariva anche nelle Profezie di Nostradamus... la temutissima Pompa Rigata


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Ridiamo di qua, facciamo battutine di là. 

Proprio quello che le associazioni gay si auguravano di ottenere: far passare per imbecille chi non la pensa come loro.

E comunque dire che l'omosessualità è diffusissima in natura, è come dire che il poker d'assi nel poker viene fuori spesso. 

Poi quando le coppie gay si potranno sposare in chiesa e adottare figli mi direte se il mondo vi sembrerà davvero un posto migliore.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ridiamo di qua, facciamo battutine di là.
> 
> Proprio quello che le associazioni gay si auguravano di ottenere: far passare per imbecille chi non la pensa come loro.
> 
> ...


E già ..fossero i gay che rovinano i bambini...sono loro che li mandano a combattere, sono loro che li stuprano, o li vendono?
Sono loro che li affamano e li sfruttano?
Ma sta a guardare che è colpa dei gay...


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Me lo sto chiedendo pure io. Comunque la Chiesa è piena di gay...



Nel 2010 dovremmo avere tutti capito che religione e chiesa non vanno propriamente a braccetto.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Ma perche' e' contagioso per i figli?

Breaking news Kid: possono gia' adottare figli, anche farseli a dire il vero e fidati non e' per questo che il mondo fa cagare


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E già ..fossero i gay che rovinano i bambini...sono loro che li mandano a combattere, sono loro che li stuprano, o li vendono?
> Sono loro che li affamano e li sfruttano?
> Ma sta a guardare che è colpa dei gay...


Non è colpa dei gay. Ma il pensiero che un bambino possa nascere in una famiglia dove non c'è un padre e una madre a me fa venire i brividi.

Sarò un tradizionalista, un ottuso se preferite, ma mi sento assolutamente normale a pensarla così.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma perche' e' contagioso per i figli?
> 
> Breaking news Kid: possono gia' adottare figli e fidati non e' per questo che il mondo fa cagare


No, sicuramente vedere le sue due mamme o i suoi due papà limonare non li condizionerà assolutamente! Ma per piacere....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, sicuramente vedere le sue due mamme o i suoi due papà limonare non li condizionerà assolutamente! Ma per piacere....


Invece se a crescere i figli e' un padre omofobico va bene...non li condizionera' per nulla:carneval:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, sicuramente vedere le sue due mamme o i suoi due papà limonare non li condizionerà assolutamente! Ma per piacere....


Boh non lo so. vedere mamma e papà che litigano invece li farà crescere pieni di ottimismo!!!!


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Boh non lo so. vedere mamma e papà che litigano invece li farà crescere pieni di ottimismo!!!!



Ma che discorso...


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece se a crescere i figli e' un padre omofobico va bene...non li condizionera' per nulla:carneval:


Ti ripeto che c'è una gran differenza tra l'intolleranza e il non condividere un'idea.

Io posso essere antifascista senza essere per forza comunista.

Se mio figlio dovesse diventare gay non lo ammazzerei di botte, ma di certo non ne sarei felice.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

IO non lo so se sarei felice. Mi chiedo piuttosto se i miei figli sono soddisfatti di me.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> IO non lo so se sarei felice. Mi chiedo piuttosto se i miei figli sono soddisfatti di me.



Se mio figlio diventasse gay io mi domanderei dove ho sbagliato. Sono sincero e sicuramente avrò i miei limiti.

E chiudiamo qui il super OT che è meglio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Eteocle la mia frase non è uscita così dal nulla... io e Daniele abbiamo avuto una lunga discussione riguardo ai gay, e la mia frase era legata a quella discussione, visto che risale a un mese fa. Gli ho dato del gay represso perché - a mio parere - dai suoi discorsi emerge una prospettiva assolutamente omofobica. La pochezza senza limiti semmai è la sua, visto che considera i gay dei 'non uomini'. Inoltre la mia frase è uscita in un momento in cui più di un utente per cui provavo simpatia erano stati bannati ed ero particolarmente incaxxata. Ovviamente se  decontestualizzi la mia frase la troverai terra terra. Comunque nel suo contesto aveva una ricchezza di significati che tu ovviamente non potevi cogliere. O forse sì, chissà. Non ti conosco abbastanza, ma spero vivamente che nel tuo essere un 'utente moralista' non abbia anche tu la stessa opinione riguardo a certe tematiche. Perché le persone omofobiche mi fanno schifo, e non ho nessun problema ad ammetterlo.
> 
> That's all folks
> 
> * до свидания*


Posso chiedere in nome agli utenti che non parlano più di 3 lingue, di aggiungere fra parentesi la traduzione delle frasi russe, cinesi, giapponesi e greche?

Grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E tu invece cosa pensi? Sai avere opinioni tue non filtrate dai pregiudizi altrui? perchè ti interessa tanto essere considerata qyesto o quwello. Non diventi una persona libera *trombando a destra e a sinistra, *ma solo vivendo come vuoi.


Però si diventa sciolto


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che c'è una gran differenza tra l'intolleranza e il non condividere un'idea.
> 
> Io posso essere antifascista senza essere per forza comunista.
> 
> Se mio figlio dovesse diventare gay non lo ammazzerei di botte, ma di certo non ne sarei felice.


Se anche dovesse essere, pensi di avere influenzato tuo figlio nelle sue preferenze sessuali?


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se anche dovesse essere, pensi di avere influenzato tuo figlio nelle sue preferenze sessuali?



Io penso che l'educazione e la presenza dei genitori possano incidere molto, si.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Detta così mi suona tipo arte rinascimentale... tipo Decapitazione del Battista di Caravaggio :carneval:


uguale uguale, eh?:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Però si diventa sciolto


 
Bella!:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche succhiare le tette dopo lo svezzamento :carneval: Siamo tutti contronatura...


Ecco, ora cominciamo a raggiungere un livello più cattolico ... amore ideale, scopate animalesche con scopo procreativo senza toccarsi ... senza piacere ... ho sbagliato forum? :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io penso che l'educazione e la presenza dei genitori possano incidere molto, si.


 Ti conviene riflettere, informarti e rivedere questa idea altrimenti qualcosa per colpevolizzarti e colpevolizzare tuo figlio la troverai sempre.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2010)

Per me i gay possono fare quel che vogliono, tranne per adottare bambini sotto i 12 anni. Sono fragili, influenzabili e condizionato senza mezzi termini dalla condizione in cui vivono. Non è una questione che bambini non ci possono stare con i gay, ma: non ci possono vivere.

I miei personali ricordi lo confermano. Ho conosciuto molti gay fin da piccolo, e a parte della curiosità non sarei mai stato felice di poter vivere (a breve o a lungo) con loro.

E già che ci siamo, trovo sbagliato che vi debba essere una legge che nega (o più che permette) il matrimonio dei gay. La negazione è discriminazione, ma il permesso è una mostruosità. Perché se fosse la naturale evoluzione di amore, non verrebbe strumentalizzato per mettere alla gogna il matrimonio eterosessuale. Ed è quello che una minoranza cerca di fare, con tutti i mezzi. In un periodo dove matrimonio suona antico. Da gente che vuole essere moderna. Ma fatemi il piacere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Per me si accentua il riconoscimento di diritti in modo strumentale da entrambe le parti.
Da parte omosessuale perché in una trattativa bisogna chieder 100 per ottenere 10 e poi per dare maggiore visibilità al problema della discriminazione.
Da parte anti-omosessuale per ottenere aggregazione su l'opposizione a queste richieste.
La stragrande maggioranza degli omosessuali non è interessato al matrimonio, né ad avere figli. Inoltre coppie "normali" non riescono a trovare bambini piccoli da adottare, mentre per bambini grandi non vi sono difficoltà perché non li vuole nessuno. Chi vuole adottare lo può fare anche adesso, ma appunto bambini più grandi. Sapete che Renato Zero ha un figlio adottivo ed è diventato nonno?
E anche per quanto riguarda il matrimonio ...chi ha soldi può trovare diversi escamotage (ma non è un riconoscimento di un diritto). Sapete che l'ex sindaco di Milano Albertini, ultra cinquantenne, è stato adottato da un anziano signore? Cos'era se non un matrimonio mascherato che gli consentiva di assumere il nome (cosa che nessuna donna desidera più) e di ereditare, come qualunque coniuge, senza che intervenissero parenti a rivendicare la legittima?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Eteocle la mia frase non è uscita così dal nulla... io e Daniele abbiamo avuto una lunga discussione riguardo ai gay, e la mia frase era legata a quella discussione, visto che risale a un mese fa. Gli ho dato del gay represso perché - a mio parere - dai suoi discorsi emerge una prospettiva assolutamente omofobica. La pochezza senza limiti semmai è la sua, visto che considera i gay dei 'non uomini'. Inoltre la mia frase è uscita in un momento in cui più di un utente per cui provavo simpatia erano stati bannati ed ero particolarmente incaxxata. Ovviamente se decontestualizzi la mia frase la troverai terra terra. Comunque nel suo contesto aveva una ricchezza di significati che tu ovviamente non potevi cogliere. O forse sì, chissà. Non ti conosco abbastanza, ma spero vivamente che nel tuo essere un 'utente moralista' non abbia anche tu la stessa opinione riguardo a certe tematiche. Perché le persone omofobiche mi fanno schifo, e non ho nessun problema ad ammetterlo.
> 
> That's all folks
> 
> до свидания


se la mettiamo così non hai ragione ma di più....anche a me danno molto fastidio le persone omofobiche...brrrrrr
benim sevgili


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' certamente una cosa molto maschilista, del resto siamo in un mondo molto maschilista (e lo sai meglio di me) e questo rende la cosa meno ridicola di quanto vuoi farla sembrare tu.
> 
> Quella di essere considerata per la mia intelligenza, per la mia voglia di lavorare, per l'essere un'onesta moglie e madre di famiglia è una speranza che ho abbandonato da molto tempo.
> 
> E precisamente da quando ho sentito mio marito e alcuni suoi amici che a una cena parlavano di una donna divorziata da un marito mediamente facoltoso che era riuscita a sedurre uomini sempre più facoltosi, ed era arrivata a risposarsi con quello che le garantiva la vita migliore dal punto di vista materiale: ecco, non dicevano affatto quella è una gran vacca, ma ne lodavano l'intelligenza e la sagacia.


 qualcuno mi viene a rimettere su la mascella?
ma tu insegni questo ai tuoi figli/e?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immagina che io vedo con dei problemi chi vede in questo modo un omosessuale.


 ti quoto perchè stavo per scrivere un bel po' di offese....
e come dico sempre...chi pensa questo la migliore "condanna" è di ritrovarsi un figlio/a omosessuale...


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Kid, io e te siamo evidentemente omosessuali repressi. Stasera già che ci sei dillo a tua moglie e chiedile come è potuto capitare che ti prendesse questo virus rettale.
> Dai che domani ti faccio felice io :up: :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


virus rettale? mamma mia che gentaglia che c'è in giro...da vomio proprio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> qualcuno mi viene a rimettere su la mascella?
> ma tu insegni questo ai tuoi figli/e?


Secondo te col mondo che ci ritroviamo c'è qualcuno che insegna qualcosa di meglio di questo?
Il problema non è quello che insegno io, ma quello che è riconosciuto come *valore* oggi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per me i gay possono fare quel che vogliono, tranne per adottare bambini sotto i 12 anni. Sono fragili, influenzabili e condizionato senza mezzi termini dalla condizione in cui vivono. Non è una questione che bambini non ci possono stare con i gay, ma: non ci possono vivere.
> 
> I miei personali ricordi lo confermano. Ho conosciuto molti gay fin da piccolo, e a parte della curiosità non sarei mai stato felice di poter vivere (a breve o a lungo) con loro.
> 
> E già che ci siamo, trovo sbagliato che vi debba essere una legge che nega (o più che permette) il matrimonio dei gay. La negazione è discriminazione, ma il permesso è una mostruosità. *Perché se fosse la naturale evoluzione di amore, non verrebbe strumentalizzato per mettere alla gogna il matrimonio eterosessuale*. Ed è quello che una minoranza cerca di fare, con tutti i mezzi. In un periodo dove matrimonio suona antico. Da gente che vuole essere moderna. Ma fatemi il piacere


Che il matrimonio sia una naturale evoluzione di amore è a sua volta un concetto strumentalizzato. Dalla Chiesa. 

Un prete coraggioso, celebrando un matrimonio, ha detto che il matrimonio non è gioia, ma è un violentarsi (d'accordo, ha un pò spinto, ma il concetto era chiaro) quotidiano tra i coniugi.
Sentito con le mie orecchie: volevo fargli una standing ovation.


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che il matrimonio sia una naturale evoluzione di amore è a sua volta un concetto strumentalizzato. Dalla Chiesa.
> 
> Un prete coraggioso, celebrando un matrimonio, ha detto che il matrimonio non è gioia, ma è un violentarsi (d'accordo, ha un pò spinto, ma il concetto era chiaro) quotidiano tra i coniugi.
> Sentito con le mie orecchie: volevo fargli una standing ovation.


 ma chi ***** ti ha detto di sposarti? se non lo avessi fatto ti avrebbero chiuso in convento come la monaca di monza? incredibile...ma un po' di coerenza nella virta ce la si mette o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo te col mondo che ci ritroviamo c'è qualcuno che insegna qualcosa di meglio di questo?
> Il problema non è quello che insegno io, ma quello che è riconosciuto come *valore* oggi...


 Ripeto: devi cambiare frequentazioni.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ti quoto perchè stavo per scrivere un bel po' di offese....
> e come dico sempre...chi pensa questo la migliore "condanna" è di ritrovarsi un figlio/a omosessuale...


Ma io non ho nessuna vergogna nel dire che spero non accada, al contrario di te.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che il matrimonio sia una naturale evoluzione di amore è a sua volta un concetto strumentalizzato. Dalla Chiesa.
> 
> Un prete coraggioso, celebrando un matrimonio, ha detto che il matrimonio non è gioia, ma è un violentarsi (d'accordo, ha un pò spinto, ma il concetto era chiaro) quotidiano tra i coniugi.
> Sentito con le mie orecchie: volevo fargli una standing ovation.



Ma perchè lo hai fatto tu? Io perchè volevo farlo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo te col mondo che ci ritroviamo c'è qualcuno che insegna qualcosa di meglio di questo?
> Il problema non è quello che insegno io, ma quello che è riconosciuto come *valore* oggi...


si, io a mia figlia. ci riesco? non lo so (e forse la risposta è proprio no), ma almeno ci provo. facile fare spallucce e crogiolarsi sul meno faticoso "tanto il mondo è così".
mi sembra una contraddizione in termini se comunque scrivi "col mondo che ci ritroviamo" perchè è evidente una valutazuione negativa dello stesso per poi accettarne i termini negativi dello stesso...mah!


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io non ho nessuna vergogna nel dire che spero non accada, al contrario di te.


 pe te o per lui/lei? io credo per te (del resto hai scritto tu che è contro il TUO credo) e quersto fa un'enorme differenza...e di questo credo tu debba vergognartene


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> pe te o per lui/lei? io credo per te (del resto hai scritto tu che è contro il TUO credo) e quersto fa un'enorme differenza...e di questo credo tu debba vergognartene



Ma fammi il piacere và. Io spererei solamente che mio figlio vivesse una vita "normale", che possa sposarsi e avere figli con la donna che ama, questo vorrei. E' una cosa vergognosa sperare il meglio per lui?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo te col mondo che ci ritroviamo c'è qualcuno che insegna qualcosa di meglio di questo?
> Il problema non è quello che insegno io, ma quello che è riconosciuto come *valore* oggi...


delle 2 l'una

o in questi valori ti riconosci: e allora fai parte di quello che hai definito un problema

o non ti ci riconosci: e allora li stai solo strumentalizzando per giustificare condotte che anche a te appaiono ingiustificabili

non so qual'è peggio
e francamente manco m'interessa


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere và. Io spererei solamente che mio figlio vivesse una vita "normale", che possa sposarsi e avere figli con la donna che ama, questo vorrei. E' una cosa vergognosa sperare il meglio per lui?


Non e' assolutamente vergognoso... il problema e' che questo e' il meglio secondo te non per lui...lui scegliera' per i cazzi suoi e sara' anche suo diritto scegliere, eventualmente, di deludere le tue aspettative.


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere và. Io spererei solamente che mio figlio vivesse una vita "normale", che possa sposarsi e avere figli con la donna che ama, questo vorrei. E' una cosa vergognosa sperare il meglio per lui?


quindi in base a questo ti danno fastidio i gay? perchè non è il meglio per loro? perchè hanno dei "problemi"? anche gli handycappati hanno dei problemi..tolleri anche loro?
anzi correggo...dai anche loro la possibilità di vivere basta che ti stiano lontani?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> delle 2 l'una
> 
> o in questi valori ti riconosci: e allora fai parte di quello che hai definito un problema
> 
> ...


 tutte e due...è più comodo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per me i gay possono fare quel che vogliono, tranne per adottare bambini sotto i 12 anni. Sono fragili, influenzabili e condizionato senza mezzi termini dalla condizione in cui vivono. Non è una questione che bambini non ci possono stare con i gay, ma: non ci possono vivere.
> 
> I miei personali ricordi lo confermano. Ho conosciuto molti gay fin da piccolo, e a parte della curiosità non sarei mai stato felice di poter vivere (a breve o a lungo) con loro.
> 
> E già che ci siamo, trovo sbagliato che vi debba essere una legge che nega (o più che permette) il matrimonio dei gay. La negazione è discriminazione, ma il permesso è una mostruosità. Perché se fosse la naturale evoluzione di amore, *non verrebbe strumentalizzato per mettere alla gogna il matrimonio eterosessuale. Ed è quello che una minoranza cerca di fare, con tutti i mezzi*. In un periodo dove matrimonio suona antico. Da gente che vuole essere moderna. Ma fatemi il piacere


 
Scusa ma... dove? chi? quando???

Chi sarebbe questa minoranza?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che c'è una gran differenza tra l'intolleranza e il non condividere un'idea.
> 
> Io posso essere antifascista senza essere per forza comunista.
> 
> Se mio figlio dovesse diventare gay non lo ammazzerei di botte, *ma di certo non ne sarei felice*.


 
Ma se lui fosse felice perché mai tu non lo saresti? Non è il sogno di ogni genitore vedere i propri figli felici?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai non farmi fare il Povia del forum, non lo merito.
> 
> Ripeto che io vivo in pace con tutti, ma nessuno mi leverà dalla testa che *un omosessuale è una persona con dei problemi.*
> 
> CHIUSO dai. Ho visto gente litigare su quest'argomento, a me non và.


 

I problemi ai gay li creano le persone che la pensano come te.

I miei amici gay i problemi più grandi che hanno avuto nella loro vita li hanno avuti quando hanno detto ai loro familiari come stavano le cose. La mamma di un mio amico voleva a tutti i costi mandarlo dallo psicanalista per guarirlo. Pensa che bello venire considerato "malato" dalla propria madre solo perché gli piacciono i ragazzi e non le ragazze


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Ci rinuncio. Evviva i gay!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere và. Io spererei solamente che mio figlio vivesse una vita "normale", che possa sposarsi e avere figli con la donna che ama, questo vorrei. *E' una cosa vergognosa sperare il meglio per lui*?


 Una cosa semplice semplice da capire... il meglio per lui può anche essere il peggio per te, e viceversa. Se sinceramente tu speri il meglio per lui, dovresti accettarlo ed amarlo a prescindere, gioendo della sua felicità... che sia etero o gay, fascista o comunista, laziale o romanista.
Tuo figlio non è *tuo* figlio.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una cosa semplice semplice da capire... il meglio per lui può anche essere il peggio per te, e viceversa. Se sinceramente tu speri il meglio per lui, dovresti accettarlo ed amarlo a prescindere, gioendo della sua felicità... che sia etero o gay, fascista o comunista, laziale o romanista.
> Tuo figlio non è *tuo* figlio.


Cosa vi devo dire, se diventasse fascista, gay o laziale, non sarei per nulla contento! Maremma che ipocrisia.

Se davvero la ritenete una cosa assolutamente normale e che non condiziona la vita, vi auguro che gay lo diventino i vostri figli.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> *Cosa vi devo dire, se diventasse fascista, gay o laziale, non sarei per nulla contento*! *Maremma che ipocrisia*.
> 
> Se davvero la ritenete una cosa assolutamente normale e che non condiziona la vita, vi auguro che gay lo diventino i vostri figli.


Anche se lui fosse felice di esserlo? Comunque non permetterti di darmi dell'ipocrita, perchè non ho voglia di scendere sul piano degli insulti.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche se lui fosse felice di esserlo? Comunque non permetterti di darmi dell'ipocrita, perchè non ho voglia di scendere sul piano degli insulti.


No ma scusa, ma se tuo filgio diventasse un felice razzista tu saresti contento nel vederlo comunque felice?

Non mi sembra sia un becero insulto dare dell'ipocrita. Siete tutti bravi a difendere i gay, però poi lo augurate solo a me di averlo come figlio. Allora vi rispondo: che siano gay i vostri di figli, tanto non fa differenza giusto?


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No ma scusa, ma se tuo filgio diventasse un felice razzista tu saresti contento nel vederlo comunque felice?
> 
> Non mi sembra sia un becero insulto dare dell'ipocrita. Siete tutti bravi a difendere i gay, però poi lo augurate solo a me di averlo come figlio. Allora vi rispondo: che siano gay i vostri di figli, tanto non fa differenza giusto?


Mia figlia diventerà quello che vorrà diventare... e io sarò felice se lei sarà felice. Punto.
Per il resto, visto il tuo modo di discutere, con te preferisco chiudere qui.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mia figlia diventerà quello che vorrà diventare... e io sarò felice se lei sarà felice. Punto.
> Per il resto, visto il tuo modo di discutere, con te preferisco chiudere qui.



Hai ragione, non sia mai che possa contagiarti la mia intolleranza!

Mah...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

A parte che non vorrei mettere sullo stesso piano essere razzista e essere gay: la prima denota un'ignoranza di base che mi farebbe pensare a un fallimento mio nell'educazione di mia figlia... essere gay e' una preferenza sessuale, come a chi piacciono i rapporti orali o il soft bondage eccetera, eccetera... tanto alla fine a letto facciamo tutti le stesse cose sono solo variabili di un copione.

Se mia figlia dovesse essere gay non m'importebbe piu' di tanto, l'unico dispiacere sarebbe dato da eventuali discriminazioni nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte che non vorrei mettere sullo stesso piano essere razzista e essere gay: la prima denota un'ignoranza di base che mi farebbe pensare a un fallimento mio nell'educazione di mia figlia... essere gay e' una preferenza sessuale, come a chi piacciono i rapporti orali o il soft bondage eccetera, eccetera... tanto alla fine a letto facciamo tutti le stesse cose sono solo variabili di un copione.
> 
> Se mia figlia dovesse essere gay non m'importebbe piu' di tanto, l'unico dispiacere sarebbe dato da eventuali discriminazioni nei suoi confronti.



Ma si certo, bondage, fetish o gay sono la stessa cosa! Ora ho capito, che scemo che sono stato!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si certo, bondage, fetish o gay sono la stessa cosa! Ora ho capito, che scemo che sono stato!


Sto esprimendo la mia opinione in modo civile.

Se dobbiamo buttarla sulla triste ironia e la presa per il culo basta dirlo, ci metto poco sai:carneval:


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte che non vorrei mettere sullo stesso piano essere razzista e essere gay: la prima denota un'ignoranza di base che mi farebbe pensare a un fallimento mio nell'educazione di mia figlia... essere gay e' una preferenza sessuale, come a chi piacciono i rapporti orali o il soft bondage eccetera, eccetera... tanto alla fine a letto facciamo tutti le stesse cose sono solo variabili di un copione.
> 
> Se mia figlia dovesse essere gay non m'importebbe piu' di tanto, l'unico dispiacere sarebbe dato da eventuali discriminazioni nei suoi confronti.


 
Quoto.
Per i miei figli voglio il meglio..per me il meglio è salute di corpo e di mente, una educazione il più completa possibile, ed una testa libera da ogni preconcetto.
Ed io sono una madre tutt'altro che permissiva, ve lo assicuro, voglio che sappiano vivere rispettando le regole, perchè la vita è fatta di regole.Voglio che conoscano il sistema, per essere capaci di rifiutarlo, se vogliono, in maniera autonoma.
Loro conoscono già la diversità: sono in fondo i figli di due genitori separati, sono già una minoranza..ma stanno imparando che essere diversi non è poi sempre questo gran male.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si certo, bondage, fetish o gay sono la stessa cosa! Ora ho capito, che scemo che sono stato!


Certo che sono la stessa cosa: ciò che fa la gente sotto le lenzuala non è affar mio.
Ho parecchi colleghi omosessuali. Onestamente non ce lo hanno scritto in faccia, e nessuno nel nostro ambiente troverebbe corretto e civile parlare delle loro tendenze sessuali.
Ma è evidente che parliamo di realtà e di modi di concepire la vita diversi.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che sono la stessa cosa: ciò che fa la gente sotto le lenzuala non è affar mio.
> *Ho parecchi colleghi omosessuali. *Onestamente non ce lo hanno scritto in faccia, e nessuno nel nostro ambiente troverebbe corretto e civile parlare delle loro tendenze sessuali.
> Ma è evidente che parliamo di realtà e di modi di concepire la vita diversi.


ah ecco , stavo per chiedertelo


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto esprimendo la mia opinione in modo civile.
> 
> Se dobbiamo buttarla sulla triste ironia e la presa per il culo basta dirlo, ci metto poco sai:carneval:


Si, buttiamola sull'ironia e le prese per il culo grazie! :mexican:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma è evidente che parliamo di realtà e di modi di concepire la vita diversi.


Esattamente, per questo non mi trovo a mio agio nel ruolo dell'intollerante di turno.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ecco , stavo per chiedertelo


 
Onestamente non capisco tanta ironia nei miei confronti. Fatico pure a comprendere il fatto che ti sorprenda che io parli dei miei colleghi. Mi pare normale che lavorando nello stesso ente (composto da circa 400 persone) da più di quattordici anni, svolgendo funzioni anche all'esterno io abbia parecchi colleghi. Sono persone con le loro storie, chiaramente non li conosco tutti, ma con parecchi si creano rapporti umani, con qualcuno più intensi, qualcuno meno..io parlo delle mie esperienze. Ed è pure fisiologico che tra tanta gente, ci siano omossessuali.
Se facessi la strumentista, forse avrei altro da raccontare. Forse. Ma avrei comunque un'umanità che mi gira intorno (ed io ruoto intorno a lei) che non mi è indifferente. Io non sono mai stata indifferente.

C'è chi conosce gente su internet, e chi per strada, o in ufficio....oppure in entrambi i modi. O chi vuole rimanere solo. Ognuno decide per sè.

Aggiungo, io sono vera, quindi parlo di ciò che conosco e racconto la mia realtà.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non sia mai che possa contagiarti la mia intolleranza!
> 
> Mah...


 No, l'intolleranza non è contagiosa. Altre cose però si, quindi preferisco astenermi.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Onestamente non capisco tanta ironia nei miei confronti. Fatico pure a comprendere il fatto che ti sorprenda che io parli dei miei colleghi. Mi pare normale che lavorando nello stesso ente (composto da circa 400 persone) da più di quattordici anni, svolgendo funzioni anche all'esterno io abbia parecchi colleghi. Sono persone con le loro storie, chiaramente non li conosco tutti, ma con parecchi si creano rapporti umani, con qualcuno più intensi, qualcuno meno..io parlo delle mie esperienze. Ed è pure fisiologico che tra tanta gente, ci siano omossessuali.
> Se facessi la strumentista, forse avrei altro da raccontare. Forse. Ma avrei comunque un'umanità che mi gira intorno (ed io ruoto intorno a lei) che non mi è indifferente. Io non sono mai stata indifferente.
> 
> C'è chi conosce gente su internet, e chi per strada, o in ufficio....oppure in entrambi i modi. O chi vuole rimanere solo. Ognuno decide per sè.


.....è tutto talmente chiaro .scherzavo, iris
personalmente non trovo spazio per un confronto con idee troppo lontane (quelle di kid e daniele) dalle mie che non convergeranno mai.
e faccio la sciocca 
mi viene così bene


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....è tutto talmente chiaro .scherzavo, iris
> personalmente non trovo spazio per un confronto con idee troppo lontane (quelle di kid e daniele) dalle mie che non convergeranno mai.
> e faccio la sciocca
> mi viene così bene


Ok, ok...sei tutt'altro che sciocca però.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio. Evviva i gay!


 
Kid, sei il mio mito!  :up:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Kid, sei il mio mito!  :up:


Grazie avevo bisogno di supporto... mi sentivo solo contro tutti!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto esprimendo la mia opinione in modo civile.
> 
> Se dobbiamo buttarla sulla triste ironia e la presa per il culo basta dirlo, ci metto poco sai:carneval:


Sai , lettrice...

qui vedo che più o meno  tutti  esprimono in modo civile la loro opinione,
l'importante è non prendere sul piano personale quelli che sono solo  appunti, critiche, divergenze relativi all'*opinione*, non alla *persona*.

Per esempio, augurare a qualcuno di avere un figlio così o colà, come è stato detto a Kid, o che la tua famiglia venga rovinata da certe rivelazioni, come è stato augurato a me, non lo trovo degno di una conversazione civile.


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex6QEhRSwcg


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex6QEhRSwcg



Alla fine sempre lì si và a parare... non reputi bene le persone gay? Allora sei rimasto nel medioevo.

Sono antico e me ne vanto. E non mi sento razzista nè intollerante. Ma dire gay è bello è un'ipocrisia come dire grasso è bello.


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

ODIO le "etichette" :incazzato: per me esistono le "Persone", quelle intelligenti e quelle stupide, purtoppo nessuno e' perfetto.


.


----------



## aristocat (15 Giugno 2010)

OT: Comunque Marì vedo che hai una certa collezione di "vaffa"-messaggi web :carneval: pronti per ogni evenienza...:nuke:


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Comunque Marì vedo che hai una certa collezione di "vaffa"-messaggi web :carneval: pronti per ogni evenienza...:nuke:



Cerco di essere "precisa" al massimo  .


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sai , lettrice...
> 
> qui vedo che più o meno tutti esprimono in modo civile la loro opinione,
> l'importante è non prendere sul piano personale quelli che sono solo appunti, critiche, divergenze relativi all'*opinione*, non alla *persona*.
> ...


 Veramente è lui che augura agli altri di avere un figlio così o colà...


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente è lui che augura agli altri di avere un figlio così o colà...



Vai a rileggerti i post...

Anzi lascia perdere, tanto l'etichetta di mostro ce l'ho già.


----------



## aristocat (15 Giugno 2010)

Intanto Messalina è desaparecida


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente è lui che augura agli altri di avere un figlio così o colà...


Kid...via sui ceci! :up:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai a rileggerti i post...
> 
> Anzi lascia perdere, tanto l'etichetta di mostro ce l'ho già.


quando eri platinato non ti sentivi un po' helmut berger?:santarellina:

(madonnina com'è diventato!:racchia


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Intanto Messalina è desaparecida



Ma no :ira: il suo spirito e' sempre tra noi :cooldue: .


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando eri platinato non ti sentivi un po' helmut berger?:santarellina:
> 
> (madonnina com'è diventato!:racchia



... e non se la passa bene:

http://www.agi.it/indiscreto/notizie/helmut-berger-sono-ridotto-a-vivere-con-200-euro-al-mese


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e non se la passa bene:
> 
> http://www.agi.it/indiscreto/notizie/helmut-berger-sono-ridotto-a-vivere-con-200-euro-al-mese


si è giocato la vita a dadi e raccoglie ciò che  ha seminato


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Kid...via sui ceci! :up:


 E perchè mai? Ma diverse volte ha augurato di aver figli gay agli altri. Poi magari tu certe cose le ometti... ok, magari preferisci i ceci :carneval:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E perchè mai? Ma diverse volte ha augurato di aver figli gay agli altri. Poi magari tu certe cose le ometti... ok, magari preferisci i ceci :carneval:


Finchè si scherza ok, ma poi mi rompo pure le palle. Dimmi a chi l'ho augurato che già non me lo avesse fatto a sua volta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte che non vorrei mettere sullo stesso piano essere razzista e essere gay: la prima denota un'ignoranza di base che mi farebbe pensare a un fallimento mio nell'educazione di mia figlia... essere gay e' una preferenza sessuale, come a chi piacciono i rapporti orali o il soft bondage eccetera, eccetera... tanto alla fine a letto facciamo tutti le stesse cose sono solo variabili di un copione.
> 
> Se mia figlia dovesse essere gay non m'importebbe piu' di tanto, *l'unico dispiacere sarebbe dato da eventuali discriminazioni* nei suoi confronti.


Infatti il problema è quello.



Kid ha detto:


> Alla fine sempre lì si và a parare... non reputi bene le persone gay? Allora sei rimasto nel medioevo.
> 
> Sono antico e me ne vanto. E non mi sento razzista nè intollerante. Ma *dire gay è bello è un'ipocrisia come dire grasso è bello*.





Kid ha detto:


> Vai a rileggerti i post...
> 
> Anzi lascia perdere, tanto l'etichetta di mostro ce l'ho già.


 Non sei un mostro.
Sei una persona insicura che affida parte della propria sicurezza sull'adeguarsi a quello che ritiene il comportamento meno criticabile. Non pensi che sia preferibile, alla catalano, essere belli, sani, ricchi, intelligenti e "popolari", piuttosto che brutti, malati, poveri, stupidi e emarginati, cosa che è appunto condivisibile. Ma credi che senza avere queste cose non solo la vita sia meno facile, ma anche disprezzabile.
E questo, ovviamente, lo proietti su tuo figlio o i tuoi ipotetici futuri figli.
Questa eventualità (di ritrovare te o i tuoi cari emarginati) ti fa tanta paura da arrivare a mettere una distanza tra te e ... "i meno fortunati"...
La cosa è ridicola perché questa distanza non garantisce nulla. Avere avuto un figlio sano non garantisce che non si possa ammalare o avere un incidente. Essere belli (cosa che attribuisci a te e a tua moglie e che hai comunicato più volte) non solo è uno stato transitorio, ma può essere perso in qualsiasi momento...
Oltrettutto questa distanza ti impedisce di cogliere la ricchezza di tanta diversità.


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Finchè si scherza ok, ma poi mi rompo pure le palle. Dimmi a chi l'ho augurato che già non me lo avesse fatto a sua volta.



Kid, oramai e' ufficiale ... sei l'Emilio Fede di Tradimentopuntonet :mrgreen:


http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/f...sindacato-giornalisti/48938?video&ref=HRESS-1


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kid, oramai e' ufficiale ... sei l'Emilio Fede di Tradimentopuntonet :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/f...sindacato-giornalisti/48938?video&ref=HRESS-1
> ...



Uè guarda che per me questa è più offensiva che sebntirmi dare del gay!


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Uè guarda che per me questa è più offensiva che sebntirmi dare del gay!



Sei permaloso ... molto ... esattamente come "Fido" :rotfl: e di memoria corta


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei permaloso ... molto ... esattamente come "Fido" :rotfl: e di memoria corta



No no guarda che (non ricordi chi...) scrisse: alle persone come te dovrebbe nascere un figlio gay", allora io ho risposto che visto che a lui non dava problemi, poteva diventare gay il suo di figlio.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Finchè si scherza ok, ma poi mi rompo pure le palle. Dimmi a chi l'ho augurato che già non me lo avesse fatto a sua volta.


ah si? bene, io mi son rotto i coglioni ad esser preso per culo da te...

_Se davvero la ritenete una cosa assolutamente normale e che non condiziona la vita, vi auguro che gay lo diventino i vostri figli._

Questo me l'hai scritto come risposta qualche pagina dietro... e non ti avevo augurato mai nulla_._ E non dire che non era rivolto a me perchè hai quotato me rispondendomi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no guarda che (non ricordi chi...) scrisse: alle persone come te dovrebbe nascere un figlio gay", allora io ho risposto che visto che a lui non dava problemi, poteva diventare gay il suo di figlio.


 Ehi ma non è mica augurare una malattia!!!
E' una formula retorica per invitare a considerare un argomento nella sua concretezza.
Quante volte si è detto a un/a traditore/traditrice "Auguresresti a tuo/a figlio/a un partner che fa quello che fai tu?" ?


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

il genitore di un figlio gay deve essere una persona con maggiore sensibilità e apertura mentale...bisogna esserne all'altezza , più che altro


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il genitore di un figlio gay deve essere una persona con maggiore sensibilità e apertura mentale...bisogna esserne all'altezza , più che altro


:up:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah si? bene, io mi son rotto i coglioni ad esser preso per culo da te...
> 
> _Se davvero la ritenete una cosa assolutamente normale e che non condiziona la vita, vi auguro che gay lo diventino i vostri figli._
> 
> Questo me l'hai scritto come risposta qualche pagina dietro... e non ti avevo augurato mai nulla_._ E non dire che non era rivolto a me perchè hai quotato me rispondendomi.



Ho quotato te è vero, ma parlando al plurale proprio perchè mi era già stato augurato di essere padre di un figlio gay.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho quotato te è vero, ma parlando al plurale proprio perchè mi era già stato augurato di essere padre di un figlio gay.


 Se usi il voi e quoti me, ti riferisci anche a me. Mi pare evidente. Stavi rispondendo a me.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ti quoto perchè stavo per scrivere un bel po' di offese....
> e come dico sempre...chi pensa questo la migliore "condanna" è di ritrovarsi un figlio/a omosessuale...



Eccola qua per esattezza.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se usi il voi e quoti me, ti riferisci anche a me. Mi pare evidente. Stavi rispondendo a me.



Ho quotato a vanvera te lo concedo, ma eravate 5 contro uno, scusa la confusione.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Personalmente non sono contro nessuno Kid.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

troppo tardi ...il tribunale ha deciso per la decapitazione dell'utente kid: due desideri da esaudire prima che il boia arrivi
sigaretta?
portate anche un pettine , vogliamo una testina ben in ordine:dracula:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho quotato a vanvera te lo concedo, ma eravate 5 contro uno, scusa la confusione.


 Ok, se è così no problem... capita di sbagliare.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppo tardi ...il tribunale ha deciso per la decapitazione dell'utente kid: due desideri da esaudire prima che il boia arrivi
> sigaretta?
> portate anche un pettine , vogliamo una testina ben in ordine:dracula:



Sigaretta ok e una grappa ai frutti di bosco grazie.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, se è così no problem... capita di sbagliare.



Sbagliare io? Come osi?:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sigaretta ok e una grappa ai frutti di bosco grazie.


spiace, è rimasto solo un fernet (mica siamo qui a dissetare tutti i decapitandi del circondario eh:ira


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho quotato a vanvera te lo concedo, ma eravate 5 contro uno, scusa la confusione.



Kid personalmente _non sono con nessuno contro nessuno_ mettiamo le cose in chiaro... parlo per me ma credo valga anche per gli altri.

Non capisco perche' tu debba metterti in testa strane cose tipo che ti si mettera' in ignore, o verrai considerato un mostro, o che qualcuno sia contro di te... la tua idea non viene condivisa da tante persone embe'? Si stava ragionando nessuno t'ha fatto lo scalpo...ancora:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sbagliare io? Come osi?:mexican:


Oso :carneval:
Comunque mi associo a Iris e Lettrice... qui non c'entra essere contro Kid. Semmai contro le tue idee, ma è ben altra cosa. Non le codivido, punto.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Ma no dai picchiamo il diverso in difesa dei gay!

Non ce la faccio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma no dai picchiamo il diverso in difesa dei gay!
> 
> Non ce la faccio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

più tolleranza per tutti, a morte gli intolleranti:singleeye:




* si nota faccina en pendent con avatar? c'est tres chic


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più tolleranza per tutti, a morte gli intolleranti:singleeye:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Mi sto sentendo male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma no dai picchiamo il diverso in difesa dei gay!
> 
> Non ce la faccio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Kid personalmente _non sono con nessuno contro nessuno_ mettiamo le cose in chiaro... parlo per me ma credo valga anche per gli altri.
> 
> Non capisco perche' tu debba metterti in testa strane cose tipo che ti si mettera' in ignore, o verrai considerato un mostro, o che qualcuno sia contro di te... la tua idea non viene condivisa da tante persone embe'? Si stava ragionando nessuno t'ha fatto lo scalpo...ancora:carneval:


E allora chi sono quelle persone con gli occhiali scuri fuori dalla mia porta, per l'amor del creatore?!?!?!  :mexican:


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora chi sono quelle persone con gli occhiali scuri fuori dalla mia porta, per l'amor del creatore?!?!?! :mexican:


 
Sei una lagna, Kid...è da ieri che la fai lunga con questa storia dei gay!!!:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora chi sono quelle persone con gli occhiali scuri fuori dalla mia porta, per l'amor del creatore?!?!?! :mexican:


Li ho mandati io. :mexican:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei una lagna, Kid...è da ieri che la fai lunga con questa storia dei gay!!!:carneval:


E và bene, a questo punto devo confessare il perchè di questo mio accanimento.

Un giorno passavo per caso al gay pride e un gruppo di gay denominato "omosessualità armata", tra i quali militavano trans, drag queen e i famigerati drag king, non resistendo al mio immenso fascino, hanno abusato del mio corpo per ore e ore.

Da allora ho un unico scopo nella vita: sconfiggere i gay per avere un mondo migliore.

Questa è la realtà.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Li ho mandati io. :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora chi sono quelle persone con gli occhiali scuri fuori dalla mia porta, per l'amor del creatore?!?!?!  :mexican:


Se gli occhiali sono D&G sono gay!


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Li ho mandati io. :mexican:


 chiara, scusa...sei tanto bella  ma perché giri con quest'avatar ipertricotico
ho capito che donna beffuta...però non ti rende tanto onore sai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiara, scusa...sei tanto bella ma perché giri con quest'avatar ipertricotico
> ho capito che donna beffuta...però non ti rende tanto onore sai?


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....adoro Jhon Petrucci!

Accetto consigli per un nuovo avatar....:up:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....adoro Jhon Petrucci!
> 
> Accetto consigli per un nuovo avatar....:up:


 usa il bacio


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Io terrei Petrucci anche se non e' tra i miei preferiti


----------



## Old Aleluja (15 Giugno 2010)

e comunque tanto per rispondere al risentito kid, se mia figlia s rivelasse gay non sarei molto contento, ma non per il fatto che sia omosessuale in se' ma perchè dovrebbe avere a che fare con gente come lui.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e comunque tanto per rispondere al risentito kid, se mia figlia s rivelasse gay non sarei molto contento, ma non per il fatto che sia omosessuale in se' ma perchè dovrebbe avere a che fare con gente come lui.



Ma hai ragione, le persone come me sono molto pericolose.

Non sono per nulla risentito ora ah e... dimenticavo, non mi conosci affatto, potrei essere un Mandela delle Dolomiti per quel che ne sai.


----------



## Old Aleluja (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma hai ragione, le persone come me sono molto pericolose.
> 
> Non sono per nulla risentito ora ah e... dimenticavo, non mi conosci affatto, potrei essere un Mandela delle Dolomiti per quel che ne sai.


per quanto leggo sei solo una persona discriminatoria (magari non nei fatti ma nelle idee e opinioni che a volte sono più importanti perchè poi portano ai fatti) nei confronti dei gay...
a me pare proprio che la frase che ti ho scritto ti ha fatto proprio risentire...
ps: si, le persone come te sono pericolose....portatrici sane di intolleranza verso gli altri...anche  io son ointollerante ma solo per reazione...il che fa un' *ENORME *differenza


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> per quanto leggo sei solo una persona discriminatoria (magari non nei fatti ma nelle idee e opinioni che a volte sono più importanti perchè poi portano ai fatti) nei confronti dei gay...
> a me pare proprio che la frase che ti ho scritto ti ha fatto proprio risentire...
> ps: si, le persone come te sono pericolose....portatrici sane di intolleranza verso gli altri...anche  io son ointollerante ma solo per reazione...il che fa un' *ENORME *differenza



Sei una persona migliore di me. Chapeau


----------



## Old Aleluja (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei una persona migliore di me. Chapeau


beh potresti fare uno sforzo e diventarlo anche tu....


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> beh potresti fare uno sforzo e diventarlo anche tu....


Eh lo so ma non è mica semplice, dammi tempo!


----------



## Old Aleluja (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so ma non è mica semplice, dammi tempo!


 ok ci vediamo al prossimo gaypride allora...basta che non mi metti la mano sul culo...:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> virus *retta*le? mamma mia che gentaglia che c'è in giro...da vomio proprio...


... tratta di geometria ...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ... tratta di geometria ...


Peggio, assioma:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No ma scusa, ma se tuo filgio diventasse un felice razzista *tu saresti contento nel vederlo comunque felice*?
> 
> Non mi sembra sia un becero insulto dare dell'ipocrita. Siete tutti bravi a difendere i gay, però poi lo augurate solo a me di averlo come figlio. Allora vi rispondo: che siano gay i vostri di figli, *tanto non fa differenza giusto*?


Bravo. Non fa una piega.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie avevo bisogno di supporto... mi sentivo solo contro tutti!


La lumachina è passata qui ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex6QEhRSwcg


Eccellente :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no guarda che (non ricordi chi...) scrisse: alle persone come te dovrebbe nascere un figlio gay", allora io ho risposto che visto che a lui non dava problemi, poteva diventare gay il suo di figlio.


... con il quale hai ammesso che la sola idea ti dava un po' di voltastomaco ... e il ché mi ricorda mio padre che non si poteva spiegare come un diciottenne non si cuccava tutte le ragazze attorno, e quindi rischiviava il linciaggio dal suo impulsivo ed aggressivo figlio quando gli domandò: ma allora sei gay? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il genitore di un figlio gay deve essere una persona con maggiore sensibilità e apertura mentale...*bisogna esserne all'altezza , più che altro*


Nel nostro paese tutti sono più piccoli dei loro figli ... basterà uno sgabello? :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E và bene, a questo punto devo confessare il perchè di questo mio accanimento.
> 
> Un giorno passavo per caso al gay pride e un gruppo di gay denominato "omosessualità armata", tra i quali militavano trans, drag queen e i famigerati drag king, non resistendo al mio immenso fascino, hanno abusato del mio corpo per ore e ore.
> 
> ...


 Ehm ai drag king piacciono le donne...


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ... con il quale hai ammesso che la sola idea ti dava un po' di voltastomaco ... e il ché mi ricorda mio padre che non si poteva spiegare come un diciottenne non si cuccava tutte le ragazze attorno, e quindi rischiviava il linciaggio dal suo impulsivo ed aggressivo figlio quando gli domandò: ma allora sei gay? :rotfl:



Vale pure per me. Anzi, mio padre ci mise comunque un bel pò prima di convincersi che non ero gay per davvero.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La lumachina è passata qui ...


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ai drag king piacciono le donne...



Perchè ancora non mi hanno conosciuto bene! :mexican:


----------



## messalina (19 Giugno 2010)

*sono tornata*

mi sembra che si sia scatenata una discussione interessante! Scusate l'assenza, ho un lavoro importante, i miei figli e i miei 4 amanti ufficiali da coltivare! Ora ho un pò più di tempo e sono dei vostri! Sono la mamma ninfomane? Beh sono una brava mamma questo a detta di tante persone..ho solo pochi amiche..le donne mi giudicano!


----------



## messalina (19 Giugno 2010)

*una domanda*

come mai è stato bannato quell'utente così affascinate..mi sembra che lui ne sappia di donne e che invece qua ci siano tanti uomini un pò sprovveduti. O mi sbaglio?:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> come mai è stato bannato quell'utente così affascinate..mi sembra che lui ne sappia di donne e che invece qua ci siano tanti uomini un pò sprovveduti. O mi sbaglio?:carneval:


 Quando avevo tredici anni, trascinata da una compagna, feci qualche scherzo telefonico. Sai del tipo "Scusi c'è Cinzia?" "Ha sbagliato numero" "Oh, scusi" per un po' di volte e poi richiamare dicendo "Buongiorno sono Cinzia, ha chiamato qualcuno per me?".
In effetti mi vegognavo un poco e mi sono sentita stupida, benché non avessi ancora l'età per capire che avrei potuto chiamare persone con problemi seri e che avrei potuto far del male con il mio scherzo sciocco.
Ma ero una ragazzina, un po' sciocca. Comunque il gioco insulso è durato solo qualche ora di un pomeriggio.
Mi domando come possano persone adulte impegnare il loro tempo in un modo simile. Credo che abbiano problemi non da poco.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando avevo tredici anni, trascinata da una compagna, feci qualche scherzo telefonico. Sai del tipo "Scusi c'è Cinzia?" "Ha sbagliato numero" "Oh, scusi" per un po' di volte e poi richiamare dicendo "Buongiorno sono Cinzia, ha chiamato qualcuno per me?".
> In effetti mi vegognavo un poco e mi sono sentita stupida, benché non avessi ancora l'età per capire che avrei potuto chiamare persone con problemi seri e che avrei potuto far del male con il mio scherzo sciocco.
> Ma ero una ragazzina, un po' sciocca. Comunque il gioco insulso è durato solo qualche ora di un pomeriggio.
> Mi domando come possano persone adulte impegnare il loro tempo in un modo simile. Credo che abbiano problemi non da poco.


però vedi ...

diversi utenti si chiedevano: tutte 'ste donne che entrano sul forum professandosi traditrici felici con un certo turn over, ma dove li trovano tutti 'sti uomini interessanti?

ora abbiamo la risposta:
non li trovano :mrgreen:
prendono quelli con la dotazione minima di serie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> però vedi ...
> 
> diversi utenti si chiedevano: tutte 'ste donne che entrano sul forum professandosi traditrici felici con un certo turn over, ma dove li trovano tutti 'sti uomini interessanti?
> 
> ...


 
beh, i miei amanti ad esempio erano entrambi molto interessanti... anche se in effetti non posso dire che il turnover fosse così elevato


comunque mio marito rimane il più interessante di tutti, anche se non mi tromba, ma nessuno è perfetto


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, i miei amanti ad esempio erano entrambi molto interessanti... anche se in effetti non posso dire che il turnover fosse così elevato
> 
> 
> comunque *mio marito rimane il più interessante di tutti, anche se non mi tromba, ma nessuno è perfetto*


Quintina, che tenerezza leggere questo tuo pensiero  la vita e' stramba, e' stramba assai ... non so che dirti/consigliarti purtroppo, solo un mi dispiace.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, i miei amanti ad esempio erano entrambi molto interessanti... anche se in effetti non posso dire che il turnover fosse così elevato
> 
> 
> *comunque mio marito rimane il più interessante di tutti, anche se non mi tromba, ma nessuno è perfetto*


E' inutile, la perfezione non e' di questo mondo


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando avevo tredici anni, trascinata da una compagna, feci qualche scherzo telefonico. Sai del tipo "Scusi c'è Cinzia?" "Ha sbagliato numero" "Oh, scusi" per un po' di volte e poi richiamare dicendo "Buongiorno sono Cinzia, ha chiamato qualcuno per me?".
> In effetti mi vegognavo un poco e mi sono sentita stupida, benché non avessi ancora l'età per capire che avrei potuto chiamare persone con problemi seri e che avrei potuto far del male con il mio scherzo sciocco.
> Ma ero una ragazzina, un po' sciocca. Comunque il gioco insulso è durato solo qualche ora di un pomeriggio.
> Mi domando come possano persone adulte impegnare il loro tempo in un modo simile. Credo che abbiano problemi non da poco.


e' il contrario. se avessero seri problemi non farebbero cose di questo tipo. purtroppo non li hanno, ma glieli auguro:carneval:


----------



## messalina (19 Giugno 2010)

*apperò*

i miei uomini li cambio ogni 6 mesi circa, dopo mi stufo, non di tutti, alcuni li tengo a lungo,  sono interessanti, alcuni mi mollano perchè sono troppo facile, ma non mi importa, sono tutti colti, intelligenti ed ironici, anche carini... ma l'aspetto fisico non è una qualità essenziale. A letto sono un vero schianto, credo che tutto gli uomini che ho avuto l'hanno riconosciuto..ma non è l'unica qualità che ho. Attualmente vedo uomini tutti impegnati o sposati o convinventi, tranne uno che è dolcissimo, ma ha poco tempo per me. Però in certi momenti mi sento depressa...mi piacerebbe un'unione completa, ma finchè non mi separo non credo sia possibile. Che dite?


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> i miei uomini li cambio ogni 6 mesi circa, dopo mi stufo, non di tutti, alcuni li tengo a lungo,  sono interessanti, alcuni mi mollano perchè sono troppo facile, ma non mi importa, sono tutti colti, intelligenti ed ironici, anche carini... ma l'aspetto fisico non è una qualità essenziale. A letto sono un vero schianto, credo che tutto gli uomini che ho avuto l'hanno riconosciuto..ma non è l'unica qualità che ho. Attualmente vedo uomini tutti impegnati o sposati o convinventi, tranne uno che è dolcissimo, ma ha poco tempo per me. Però in certi momenti mi sento depressa...mi piacerebbe un'unione completa, ma finchè non mi separo non credo sia possibile. *Che dite?*



:rofl::rofl::rofl: dico che se e' una provocazione e' forte :cooldue: nel senso E' divertente (almeno per me  ) ... mo vedi come ti riducono 

Buona domenica   intanto.


----------



## Kid (19 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> i miei uomini li cambio ogni 6 mesi circa, dopo mi stufo, non di tutti, alcuni li tengo a lungo,  sono interessanti, alcuni mi mollano perchè sono troppo facile, ma non mi importa, sono tutti colti, intelligenti ed ironici, anche carini... ma l'aspetto fisico non è una qualità essenziale. A letto sono un vero schianto, credo che tutto gli uomini che ho avuto l'hanno riconosciuto..ma non è l'unica qualità che ho. Attualmente vedo uomini tutti impegnati o sposati o convinventi, tranne uno che è dolcissimo, ma ha poco tempo per me. Però in certi momenti mi sento depressa...mi piacerebbe un'unione completa, ma finchè non mi separo non credo sia possibile. Che dite?



Io dico che per me hai un futuro assicurato nello sfavillante mondo televisivo.

Chapeau


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che per me hai un futuro assicurato nello sfavillante mondo televisivo.
> 
> Chapeau




CIAO bello :updue: !


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> ..mi sembra che [...] qua ci siano tanti uomini un pò sprovveduti. O mi sbaglio?:carneval:


Dai messalina non essere ingenerosa con gli uomini del Forum... qui ce ne sono tanti acuti e con personalità, e così anche tante donne in gamba, del resto...


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Beh sono una brava mamma questo a detta di tante persone..ho solo pochi amiche..le donne mi giudicano!


Trovi? Comunque io vedo che, in giro, lo sport di "giudicare gli altri" è unisex...
non so se mi spiego :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> i miei uomini li cambio ogni 6 mesi circa, dopo mi stufo, non di tutti, alcuni li tengo a lungo,  sono interessanti, alcuni mi mollano perchè sono troppo facile, ma non mi importa, sono tutti colti, intelligenti ed ironici, anche carini... ma l'aspetto fisico non è una qualità essenziale. A letto sono un vero schianto, credo che tutto gli uomini che ho avuto l'hanno riconosciuto..ma non è l'unica qualità che ho. Attualmente vedo uomini tutti impegnati o sposati o convinventi, tranne uno che è dolcissimo, ma ha poco tempo per me. Però in certi momenti mi sento depressa...mi piacerebbe un'unione completa, ma finchè non mi separo non credo sia possibile. Che dite?


Che per i trombamici l'aspetto fisico e' una qualita' essenziale! Su questo non transigo.:carneval:
Dico che prima o poi troverai:up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2010)

Dico che se il marito scoprirà la tua seconda vita ti separerai! (anche la testa staccata dal corpo è una separazione no???) :carneval:


----------



## messalina (19 Giugno 2010)

*lavoro televisivo*

ma io ho già un lavoro gratificante e vi assicuro non indovinerete mai qual'è.. non sono mica una stupida volgarotta


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> ma io ho già un lavoro gratificante e vi assicuro non indovinerete mai qual'è.. non sono mica una stupida volgarotta


Avrai un lavoro gratificante e sarai pure una ottima madre, ma come donna e come moglie sei scarsa tanto da far sprofondare nel barattro le tue "azioni". In effetti sei come la parmalat.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Avrai un lavoro gratificante e sarai pure una ottima madre, ma come donna e come moglie sei scarsa tanto da far sprofondare nel barattro le tue "azioni". In effetti sei come la parmalat.


 
ma mi pare di ricordare che anche il suo consorte non meritasse proprio il premio come miglior marito dell'anno


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma mi pare di ricordare che anche il suo consorte non meritasse proprio il premio come miglior marito dell'anno


Quintina, solo un violento merita violenza, qui si risponde alla trascuratezza con una azione fuori scala, non ha valore. Allora giustifichiamo anche i i nazisti che uccidevano 10 civili per ogni soldato morto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, solo un violento merita violenza, qui si risponde alla trascuratezza con una azione fuori scala, non ha valore. Allora giustifichiamo anche i i nazisti che uccidevano 10 civili per ogni soldato morto!


 
ma che paragoni mi fai???

suo marito le ha detto che può fare quello che le pare, basta che lo faccia con discrezione. O ricordo male? che c'entrano i nazisti? magari anche lui fa altrettanto, visto che la pensa così


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che paragoni mi fai???
> 
> suo marito le ha detto che può fare quello che le pare, basta che lo faccia con discrezione. O ricordo male? che c'entrano i nazisti? magari anche lui fa altrettanto, visto che la pensa così


penso che quando hai dei figli e stai con una "sgallettata" come direbbe Rabarbaro impari a mandare giù le corna basta non vederle. A lui sta bene, ma sinceramente non vedo in un atteggiamento riprovevole  giustizia o quanto mai capacità di essere veri uomini o donne.
Le nostre azioni le facciamo noi, al massimo possono fare del male a noi stessi, se fanno del male agli altri o ne limitano la loro libertà diventiamo criminali, meglio evitare di rischiare no?


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, solo un violento merita violenza, qui si risponde alla trascuratezza con una azione fuori scala, non ha valore. Allora giustifichiamo anche i i nazisti che uccidevano 10 civili per ogni soldato morto!



miiiii :uhoh: :sorpreso: ensa:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> penso che quando hai dei figli e stai con una "sgallettata" come direbbe Rabarbaro impari a mandare giù le corna basta non vederle. A lui sta bene, ma sinceramente non vedo in un atteggiamento riprovevole *giustizia* o quanto mai capacità di essere veri uomini o donne.
> Le nostre azioni le facciamo noi, al massimo possono fare del male a noi stessi, se fanno del male agli altri o *ne limitano la loro libertà* diventiamo criminali, meglio evitare di rischiare no?


 
Non ho capito un chez


1) Di quale giustizia parli? Non mi sembra che Messalina abbia detto che fa quello che fa per giustizia, o per vendcarsi, o altro

2) Quale libertà è limitata in questo caso? di chi parli? non ho capito, davvero

3) chi sarebbe il criminale?


----------



## Kid (19 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CIAO bello :updue: !



Ciao cara!


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2010)

1) Lui la trascura e quindi lei lo tradisce...non sono due azioni sullo stesso piano, quindi il tradimento (reazione) non è commisurata alla trascuratezza (azione)

2) La libertà del tradito, finchè non vieni beccato o beccata tutto va bene, ma non è sempre così e quando si scopre si crea un obbligo per il tradito di mandare giù alcune cose, una mancanza di libertà di scelta visto che è obbligatorio anche se può fare male, questa la reputo violenza.

3) Il criminale è chi crea del male o potenzialmente del male per tornaconto personale. Come giudicheresti se io andassi ad allentare tutte le ruote anteriori delle biciclette sotto casa mia solo perchè mi pòiace farlo e provo piacere? Se una persona (solo allentata la ruota non staccata) si facesse male? Chi tradisce può non essere scoperto e quindi non fare del male, ma ammettilo anche per  il tuo vissuto, quando si scopre il tradimento come ci si sente?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> 1) Lui la trascura e quindi lei lo tradisce...non sono due azioni sullo stesso piano, quindi il tradimento (reazione) non è commisurata alla trascuratezza (azione)
> 
> 2) La libertà del tradito, finchè non vieni beccato o beccata tutto va bene, ma non è sempre così e quando si scopre si crea un obbligo per il tradito di mandare giù alcune cose, una mancanza di libertà di scelta visto che è obbligatorio anche se può fare male, questa la reputo violenza.
> 
> 3) Il criminale è chi crea del male o potenzialmente del male per tornaconto personale. Come giudicheresti se io andassi ad allentare tutte le ruote anteriori delle biciclette sotto casa mia solo perchè mi pòiace farlo e provo piacere? Se una persona (solo allentata la ruota non staccata) si facesse male? Chi tradisce può non essere scoperto e quindi non fare del male, ma ammettilo anche per il tuo vissuto, quando si scopre il tradimento come ci si sente?


Abbiamo evidentemente una visione della cosa totalmente diversa (tanto per cambiare)

1) non si tradisce (di solito) per pareggiare un conto. I motivi possono essere i più svariati ma nel caso specifico di Messalina (poi lei potrà smentirmi se sto dicendo cagate) lei lo tradisce perché le va di farlo, perché le piace trombare, perché con lui non tromba da un anno e mezzo, perché stava per separarsi quando è rimasta incinta e le cose non sono migliorate dopo la nascita dei bimbi (sono andata a rileggere i primi post)

2) se non vieni beccato va tutto bene. Se vieni beccato il tradito potrà decidere che cosa fare. Io, ad esempio, ho deciso IN PIENA LIBERTA' DI SCELTA di rimanere con mio marito. Nessuno mi ha tolto la libertà di decidere. Nessuno mi ha obbligata a rimanere con lui

3) per me è criminale il mio primo marito: che mi ha messo le mani addosso e mi ha rotto una costola, che mi ha fregato un sacco di soldi (a me e alla mia famiglia), che mi ha fatta vivere dei mesi nella paura, minacciandomi in vario modo, quando finalmente ho avuto la forza di andarmene di casa. Il mio attuale marito è stato stronzo a tradirmi quando ero incinta di suo figlio... ma io non lo definirei mai un criminale. Anch'io sono stata stronza, ma non mi reputo una criminale

Come sempre... questioni di punti di vista diversi, e di avere valori diversi


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Come sempre... questioni di punti di vista diversi, e di avere valori diversi


Non si parla di punti di vista quando si parla di altri. Noi dobbiamo prevedere il male che faremo.
Tu hai avuto la libertà di scegliere di stare con tuo marito o no, ma non hai avuto la llibertà di non essere tradita e poter scegliere di stare con lui se al posto di dare libero sfogo al biscione ti avrebbe parlato no? Se sapessi che la voglia di trombare può costare un suicidio e ne sei certa per te quella voglia di trombare te la metteresti da parte?
la mia ex non lo ha fatto ed io porto ancora i segni dentro il mio animo del suicidio, mi ricordo ancora che piangevo e piangevo come non mai e che avevo il coltello...mi ricordo ancora il mio pensiero a mio padre che tanto mi manca per colpa di quello che la mia ex ha richiamato in me, al richiamo del mio shock che non potrà mai essere superato come le persone che non lo hanno mai vissuto pensano, mi ricordo ancora la mia voglia di finire una vita fatta di umiliazioni e che non vedevo nessuna possibilità se non altre umiliazioni sull'altare dell'egoismo delle persone.

Vedi, non sono punti di vista, sono modi di vivere, forse tuo marito crollerebbe se perdesse il suo prezioso lavoro no? Meno se scoprisse delle corna, forse tu andresti in delirio se lui inziasse a piccchiarti per colpa del tuo primo marito e sarebbe un inferno.

QUintina, sono certo che tu usi tutte le possibili sicurezze per non ferire tuo marito fino alla morte e credo che anche lui lo faccia con te comunque sia, almeno lo credo e lo spero, ma c'è per tutti un tasto che porta alla morte, io lo so purtroppo ed è diverso per tutti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si parla di punti di vista quando si parla di altri. Noi dobbiamo prevedere il male che faremo.
> Tu hai avuto la libertà di scegliere di stare con tuo marito o no, ma non hai avuto la llibertà di non essere tradita e poter scegliere di stare con lui se al posto di dare libero sfogo al biscione ti avrebbe parlato no? Se sapessi che la voglia di trombare può costare un suicidio e ne sei certa per te quella voglia di trombare te la metteresti da parte?
> la mia ex non lo ha fatto ed io porto ancora i segni dentro il mio animo del suicidio, mi ricordo ancora che piangevo e piangevo come non mai e che avevo il coltello...mi ricordo ancora il mio pensiero a mio padre che tanto mi manca per colpa di quello che la mia ex ha richiamato in me, al richiamo del mio shock che non potrà mai essere superato come le persone che non lo hanno mai vissuto pensano, mi ricordo ancora la mia voglia di finire una vita fatta di umiliazioni e che non vedevo nessuna possibilità se non altre umiliazioni sull'altare dell'egoismo delle persone.
> 
> ...


Per me non c'è. Perché io sono mamma. E niente al mondo potrebbe mai portarmi alla morte volontariamente. Se un giorno avrai figli capirai di che cosa sto parlando. Ma se continuerai a vedere i fantasmi dappertutto purtroppo questa gioia non credo che potrà capitarti, e me ne dispiaccio per te.


E te l'ho già detto, ma te lo ripeto: non puoi pretendere che una donna non ti tradisca per causa di quello che è successo a tuo padre. Le due cose non sono connesse e non potranno mai esserlo. Puoi benissimo soffrire perché sei stato tradito, ma è assolutamente irrazionale collegare il tradimento della tua ragazza con l'assassinio di tuo padre


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2010)

*Di questo passo*

Un piccolo:







... per Daniele  



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## messalina (19 Giugno 2010)

*io non tradisco per vendetta*

Se volessi vendicarmi chiederei la separazione e punterei sulla situazione patrimoniale molto florida di mio marito..sono già stata da un avvocato..
ci sono i soldi prima del sesso per la vendetta.
Io sono infedele di natura credo..se avessi un marito molto passionale che mi prestasse mille attenzioni forse non lo farei...ma la curiosità sessuale è un  grande movente


----------



## Daniele (20 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E te l'ho già detto, ma te lo ripeto: non puoi pretendere che una donna non ti tradisca per causa di quello che è successo a tuo padre. Le due cose non sono connesse e non potranno mai esserlo. Puoi benissimo soffrire perché sei stato tradito, ma è assolutamente irrazionale collegare il tradimento della tua ragazza con l'assassinio di tuo padre


Mi spiace per te ma sono estremamente correlati ed è anche evidente la cosa.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace per te ma sono estremamente correlati ed è anche evidente la cosa.


Scusa ma io non vedo legame:nuke:


----------



## Daniele (20 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non vedo legame:nuke:


Si vede che non ci sei arrivata.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si vede che non ci sei arrivata.


E' vero, non arrivo a certi perversi ragionamenti secondo i quali chi arriva dopo paga il conto per tutti.

E' un limite che mi piace conservare:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (20 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un limite che mi piace conservare:carneval:


No, il ragionamento fila liscissimo, ma non è evidente come un qualsiasi ragionamento banale. Considera solo una cosa, che un psicologo appena scopre come è morto mio padre salta dal tradimento alla morte di mio padre...ma guarda un poco che connessione inutile.


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

Abbi pazienza sarò tarda ma non l'ho afferrato neppure io il nesso :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Se volessi vendicarmi chiederei la separazione e punterei sulla situazione patrimoniale molto florida di mio marito..sono già stata da un avvocato..
> ci sono i soldi prima del sesso per la vendetta.
> Io sono infedele di natura credo..se avessi un marito molto passionale che mi prestasse mille attenzioni forse non lo farei...ma la curiosità sessuale è un  grande movente


Tu piaceresti molto a mio marito. Vero ci sono i soldi prima. Verissimo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Tu piaceresti molto a mio marito. Vero ci sono i soldi prima. Verissimo.


 ma che bello essere delle appendici:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, il ragionamento fila liscissimo, ma non è evidente come un qualsiasi ragionamento banale. Considera solo una cosa, che un psicologo appena scopre come è morto mio padre salta dal tradimento alla morte di mio padre...ma guarda un poco che connessione inutile.


Ma e' una connessione che fai *tu* non puoi scaricare la responsabilita' sulla tua ex.
Certo che lo psicologo si occupa del "dramma maggiore" che poi e' quello che ti fa ingigantire cazzatine come un paio di corna da una fidanzatina... ma dubito che ritenga la tua ex responsabile della tua condizione attuale, non fa la connessione che fai tu.

Ma veramente eh, c'e' da esser tosti a non capire 'ste cose


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Tu piaceresti molto a mio marito. Vero ci sono i soldi prima. Verissimo.


 Scambiatevi le mail!!! :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' una connessione che fai *tu* non puoi scaricare la responsabilita' sulla tua ex.
> Certo che lo psicologo si occupa del "dramma maggiore" che poi e' quello che ti fa ingigantire cazzatine come un paio di corna da una fidanzatina... ma dubito che ritenga la tua ex responsabile della tua condizione attuale, non fa la connessione che fai tu.
> 
> Ma veramente eh, c'e' da esser tosti a non capire 'ste cose


 :sbatti:

*Definizione di "ossessione" *
Pensieri, dubbi, immagini o impulsi ricorrenti e persistenti che affliggono l'individuo e che da questo vengono percepite come invasive e inappropriate (o comunque fastidiose) e che provocano una marcata sofferenza. La differenza con i disordini della personalità risiede proprio in questo fatto: mentre nel DOC le ossessioni sono avvertite come intrusive, nel disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo di personalità (o OCPD) hanno carattere egosintonico.

L'individuo si rende conto che i pensieri, le immagini o gli impulsi sono frutto della propria mente. Se le ossessioni venissero ritenute reali, allora si cadrebbe nel campo della schizofrenia (cfr. "disturbo schizotipico di personalità" che, a volte, è connesso col DOC).
L'individuo tenta (inutilmente) di ignorare o sopprimere tali pensieri, immagini o impulsi, o di neutralizzarli (altrettanto inutilmente) con altri pensieri e comportamenti ("compulsioni", in alcuni testi chiamati anche "psichismo da difesa" e più anticamente "coazioni").
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disturbo_ossessivo-compulsivo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma che bello essere delle appendici:rotfl:


Uè Eteocle, ma tu non sarai mica di quei tipi tutto cuore, sentimento e tanto fumo eh? Mica se magnà un piatto de sentimenti eh? Onore a Messalina e Quintina che resistono nonostante tutto. Tu invece? Come mai non hai più la moglie?
Ti ha cacciato? Guarda eh, che tutte le mie amiche separate fanno una vita d'inferno: a proposito di soldi, tutte là incazzate ogni mese con l'assegno che non arriva eh? Ma onore a Messalina, potrebbe incazzarsi, netarghe el portafoglio al marito, magari colpevole di tradirla con il lavoro e invece non lo fa. Tu invece come stai messo a donne?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Uè Eteocle, ma tu non sarai mica di quei tipi tutto cuore, sentimento e tanto fumo eh? Mica se magnà un piatto de sentimenti eh? Onore a Messalina e Quintina che resistono nonostante tutto. Tu invece? Come mai non hai più la moglie?
> Ti ha cacciato? Guarda eh, che tutte le mie amiche separate fanno una vita d'inferno: a proposito di soldi, tutte là incazzate ogni mese con l'assegno che non arriva eh? Ma onore a Messalina, potrebbe incazzarsi, netarghe el portafoglio al marito, magari colpevole di tradirla con il lavoro e invece non lo fa. Tu invece come stai messo a donne?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Uè Eteocle, ma tu non sarai mica di quei tipi tutto cuore, sentimento e tanto fumo eh? Mica se magnà un piatto de sentimenti eh? *Onore a Messalina e Quintina che resistono nonostante tutto*. Tu invece? Come mai non hai più la moglie?
> Ti ha cacciato? Guarda eh, che tutte le mie amiche separate fanno una vita d'inferno: a proposito di soldi, tutte là incazzate ogni mese con l'assegno che non arriva eh? Ma onore a Messalina, potrebbe incazzarsi, netarghe el portafoglio al marito, magari colpevole di tradirla con il lavoro e invece non lo fa. Tu invece come stai messo a donne?


 
ti ringrazio per la solidarietà. A dire il vero la mia vita attualmente non è così insopportabile, anzi sono abbastanza soddisfatta (a parte il fattore sesso). Il fatto è che io sono un po' soggetta a periodi di depressione, che a volte riesco a gestire meglio ed altre volte peggio. Ma ci sto lavorando su. Grazie


----------



## Lettrice (20 Giugno 2010)

Chi sta male da solo, sta male anche in compagnia.
L'uso del verbo "resistere" mi sa di surreale quando viene usato in ambito sentimentale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Possiamo smettere con i giochini da bambini prego?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per la solidarietà. A dire il vero la mia vita attualmente non è così insopportabile, anzi sono abbastanza soddisfatta (a parte il fattore sesso). Il fatto è che io sono un po' soggetta a periodi di depressione, che a volte riesco a gestire meglio ed altre volte peggio. Ma ci sto lavorando su. Grazie


Dai io invidio da morire la tua realizzazione professionale. Sei stata bravissima. Posso dirti che per me è molto importante la forza d'animo. Il sesso per me è solo una cosa che esiste, tranquilla, normale, sana, fisiologica. Però dai è vero, è avvilente non essere cercate dai propri compagni eh? Io invece, avevo il problema opposto, non era mai stufo. E incontentabile. Sempre smanioso di provare cose nuove, sempre con quel, si dai è stato bello, ma la prossima volta faremo questo quello e quell'altro. Non ce l'ho più fatta a stargli dietro e lui ha preso la mia difficoltà come un rifiuto, come un insulto.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi sta male da solo, sta male anche in compagnia.
> L'uso del verbo "resistere" mi sa di surreale quando viene usato in ambito sentimentale.


Un conto sono i sentimenti.
Un conto è l'istituzione della famiglia e del matrimonio.
Anche le donne che sentono il dovere di portare avanti questa realtà nonostante tutto, sono da ammirare. Non solo quelle che si separano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Possiamo smettere con i giochini da bambini prego?


 I giochini non li sto facendo io.
Forse lo staff dovrebbe agire diversamente.
O si lascia il forum senza moderazione e allora con ironia posso rispondere a chi si fa chiaramente riconoscere e non ha mai avuto ironia.
Oppure il forum è moderato e allora non si permette a infiniti cloni di chi è già dimostrato e dimostra ancora le ragioni per cui entra nel forum di imperversare.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Giugno 2010)

Sono scelte diverse, non trovo nulla di ammirevole in nessuno dei casi.
Quindi l'istituzione matrimonio-famiglia si trova in una sfera diversa da quella dei sentimenti... potrebbe anche essere per alcuni, cio' non toglie che l'uso del verbo "resistere" sia surreale... si resiste per mantenere in piedi qualcosa che ha perso il significato originale... praticamente si mantiene in piedi una finzione. Surreale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dai io invidio da morire la tua realizzazione professionale. Sei stata bravissima. Posso dirti che per me è molto importante la forza d'animo. Il sesso per me è solo una cosa che esiste, tranquilla, normale, sana, fisiologica. Però dai è vero, è avvilente non essere cercate dai propri compagni eh? Io invece, avevo il problema opposto, non era mai stufo. E incontentabile. Sempre smanioso di provare cose nuove, sempre con quel, si dai è stato bello, ma la prossima volta faremo questo quello e quell'altro. Non ce l'ho più fatta a stargli dietro e lui ha preso la mia difficoltà come un rifiuto, come un insulto.


 
Grazie. Io comunque parlavo della mia vita sentimentale. A parte il fattore sesso, in questo periodo sto molto meglio. E lo so che il sesso non è un dettaglio in un rapporto, però io sono comunque contenta dei piccoli passi compiuti. Mio marito ha finalmente trovato un vice di cui si fida, e adesso riesce a passare qualche ora in meno in ufficio senza soffrire troppo


----------



## messalina (20 Giugno 2010)

*grazie*



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Uè Eteocle, ma tu non sarai mica di quei tipi tutto cuore, sentimento e tanto fumo eh? Mica se magnà un piatto de sentimenti eh? Onore a Messalina e Quintina che resistono nonostante tutto. Tu invece? Come mai non hai più la moglie?
> Ti ha cacciato? Guarda eh, che tutte le mie amiche separate fanno una vita d'inferno: a proposito di soldi, tutte là incazzate ogni mese con l'assegno che non arriva eh? Ma onore a Messalina, potrebbe incazzarsi, netarghe el portafoglio al marito, magari colpevole di tradirla con il lavoro e invece non lo fa. Tu invece come stai messo a donne?


sei un tesoro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Uè Eteocle, ma tu non sarai mica di quei tipi tutto cuore, sentimento e tanto fumo eh? Mica se magnà un piatto de sentimenti eh? Onore a Messalina e Quintina che resistono nonostante tutto. Tu invece? Come mai non hai più la moglie?
> Ti ha cacciato? Guarda eh, che tutte le mie amiche separate fanno una vita d'inferno: a proposito di soldi, tutte là incazzate ogni mese con l'assegno che non arriva eh? Ma onore a Messalina, potrebbe incazzarsi, netarghe el portafoglio al marito, magari colpevole di tradirla con il lavoro e invece non lo fa. Tu invece come stai messo a donne?


Batti il cinque, astro: vuoi vedere che sta lì il motivo di cotanta acidità? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sei un tesoro!





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Batti il cinque, astro: vuoi vedere che sta lì il motivo di cotanta acidità? :carneval:


Non sono d'accordo
Persa

Non sono d'accordo

Ritrovata


Non sono d'accordo

P/R


E così sono sono diventata tre anch'io... :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Persa
> 
> Non sono d'accordo
> ...


... ma se anche fosse  che differenza fa  ... e' "importante" l'argomento" o l'utente?!  :carneval:



E' l'Utente che fa marciare, portare avanti, rendere interessante il forum, o l'Argomento? :santarellina:


----------



## Papero (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Persa
> 
> Non sono d'accordo
> ...


@Admin: Tu credo che abbia i mezzi per mettere a tacere o confermare queste illazioni... Se messalina chiara e astro sono la stessa persona dovresti vederlo, no? Io non credo, *anzi ne sono certo*! Per me sono tre bellissime donne

:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> @Admin: Tu credo che abbia i mezzi per mettere a tacere o confermare queste illazioni... Se messalina chiara e astro sono la stessa persona dovresti vederlo, no? Io non credo, *anzi ne sono certo*! Per me sono tre bellissime donne
> 
> :up:


 No non li ha.
Per chi volesse sapere perché può informarsi in rete, come ho fatto io.

Ma, come dice giustamente Mari', non ha molta importanza se si tratta della stessa persona, ma come i vari nick si rapportano ai vari argomenti.
Appunto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

Però non ha molta importanza, relativamente. 
Chi entra in un forum per scopi strani che non corrispondono allo scopo ufficiale del forum persegue quegli scopi. Questo vale se entra un romanista in un forum interista o se si propone di scongelare surgelati in un forum di cucina.
Ma in un forum di sentimenti in cui vi sono persone ferite mi pare che avere lo scopo di burlarsi di quelle persone sia un po' più pesante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non ha molta importanza, relativamente.
> Chi entra in un forum per scopi strani che non corrispondono allo scopo ufficiale del forum persegue quegli scopi. Questo vale se entra un romanista in un forum interista o se si propone di scongelare surgelati in un forum di cucina.
> *Ma in un forum di sentimenti in cui vi sono persone ferite* mi pare che avere lo scopo di burlarsi di quelle persone sia un po' più pesante.


Allora questo forum dovrebbe chiamarsi "Rifugio per i traditi".
Magari questa è la direzione che vorresti dare tu a questo forum.

Io sono l'ultima arrivata, per carità, ma mi sembrava di aver letto che lo scopo di questo forum fosse di far incontrare diverse opinioni riguardo l'argomento Tradimento.
Ma se è uno sportello di assistenza psicologica, basta che gli amministratori lo esplicitino.
Può essere che la burla sia più nella lettura che fai tu di certi interventi che non nelle reali intenzioni dei tuoi interlocutori?


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> @Admin: Tu credo che abbia i mezzi per mettere a tacere o confermare queste illazioni... Se messalina chiara e astro sono la stessa persona dovresti vederlo, no? Io non credo, *anzi ne sono certo*! Per me sono tre bellissime donne
> 
> :up:


Ciao Papero,

forse tu non sai ... il "creatore" di questo forum dava molta importanza all'anonimato, quando c'era Lui, non esisteva la registrazione, diceva che a volte essere liberi di dare un giudizio/consiglio/parere/opinione senza esporre la propria identita' era il miglior modo per non farsi dei nemici ... poi sono accadute cose "serie" e fastidiose che hanno costretto gli ADMIN a obbligare la registrazione in caso di questioni gravi e perseguibili per via legale a livello penale ... la proprieta' si deve pure difendere/parare il culo contro certi individui pericolosi per se e per gli altri.


Molte volte il "cloni" sono persone con cui si dialoga con tanta simpatia ... e poi, e poi, e poi ...


Non so se mi sono capita 

Ciao!



.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora questo forum dovrebbe chiamarsi "Rifugio per i traditi".
> Magari questa è la direzione che vorresti dare tu a questo forum.
> 
> Io sono l'ultima arrivata, per carità, ma mi sembrava di aver letto che lo scopo di questo forum fosse di far incontrare diverse opinioni riguardo l'argomento Tradimento.
> ...


 Solo una persona limitata e che ha letto superficialmente il forum o egocentrica può pensare che qui di feriti ci siano solo i traditi.
In ogni caso il confronto non prescinde dal rispetto.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma se anche fosse  che differenza fa  ... e' "importante" l'argomento" o l'utente?!  :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> E' l'Utente che fa marciare, portare avanti, rendere interessante il forum, o l'Argomento? :santarellina:


le acide illazioni su eteocle erano su un utente
che aveva espresso un parere su un argomento


----------



## astonished (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No non li ha.
> Per chi volesse sapere perché può informarsi in rete, come ho fatto io.
> 
> Ma, come dice giustamente Mari', non ha molta importanza se si tratta della stessa persona, ma come i vari nick si rapportano ai vari argomenti.
> Appunto...


Ciao Persa,
l'amminsitratore del forum ha il log degli IP dei vari post: supponendo che io abbia clonato la mia identità in altre due diverse, se ora mi mettessi a postare dalla mio salotto utilizzando a turno una delle tre, agli admin risulterebbe chiaramente che i post provengono dallo stesso IP nel caso di una connessione ADSL con IP statico. Nel caso di IP dinamico, ossia indirizzo IP assegnato dinamicamente al router ogni volta che questo instaura la connessione, una volta assegnato l'IP quello rimane e dunque si può dire +/- la stessa cosa dell'IP statico, a meno che chi si clona non è talmente determinato da rinnovare l'IP del router ogni volta che utilizza un clone diverso, ma questo mi pare impraticabile: tutto questo per dire che per uno degli admin di un forum è un gioco da ragazzi verificare se i post provengono dallo stesso IP. Ci sarebbe l'ipotesi, remota, che due utenti realmente diversi postino dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ed allora pur avendo lo stesso IP sarebbero persone diverse (questo sarebbe il caso del Conte e della contessa Astro.....).

Al di là degli aspetti tecnici, io concordo con Te sulla presenza e la valenza di certi personaggi: a dire il vero, mi diverte leggere e constatare come persone in età avanzata, anche troppo, perdano il loro preziossimo tempo, e ne perdono davvero tanto, in maniera così puerile.

Comunque io sono del parere che la loro presenza quì ha una valenza: ci ricorda ancora una volta che puoi inventarti le più inverosimili panzane e ci sarà sempre qualcuno che ti crederà: ma noi italiani non dovremmo stupirci......oh, scusa, non vorrei che ora quacluno telefonasse alla redazione del forum


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Persa,
> *l'amministratore del forum ha il log degli IP dei vari post: supponendo che io abbia clonato la mia identità in altre due diverse, se ora mi mettessi a postare dalla mio salotto utilizzando a turno una delle tre, agli admin risulterebbe chiaramente che i post provengono dallo stesso IP nel caso di una connessione ADSL con IP statico. Nel caso di IP dinamico, ossia indirizzo IP assegnato dinamicamente al router ogni volta che questo instaura la connessione, una volta assegnato l'IP quello rimane* e dunque si può dire +/- la stessa cosa dell'IP statico, a meno che chi si clona non è talmente determinato da rinnovare l'IP del router ogni volta che utilizza un clone diverso, ma questo mi pare impraticabile: tutto questo per dire che per uno degli admin di un forum è un gioco da ragazzi verificare se i post provengono dallo stesso IP. Ci sarebbe l'ipotesi, remota, che due utenti realmente diversi postino dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ed allora pur avendo lo stesso IP sarebbero persone diverse (questo sarebbe il caso del Conte e della contessa Astro.....).
> 
> Al di là degli aspetti tecnici, io concordo con Te sulla presenza e la valenza di certi personaggi: a dire il vero, mi diverte leggere e constatare come persone in età avanzata, anche troppo, perdano il loro preziossimo tempo, e ne perdono davvero tanto, in maniera così puerile.
> ...


Tutto giusto... a meno che non si usi un sistema proxi o altri per cammuffare l'ip...


Sul resto concordo.
Accidenti ci mancherebbe ...mi consenta ...si contenga... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Persa,
> l'amminsitratore del forum ha il log degli IP dei vari post: supponendo che io abbia clonato la mia identità in altre due diverse, se ora mi mettessi a postare dalla mio salotto utilizzando a turno una delle tre, agli admin risulterebbe chiaramente che i post provengono dallo stesso IP nel caso di una connessione ADSL con IP statico. Nel caso di IP dinamico, ossia indirizzo IP assegnato dinamicamente al router ogni volta che questo instaura la connessione, una volta assegnato l'IP quello rimane e dunque si può dire +/- la stessa cosa dell'IP statico, a meno che chi si clona non è talmente determinato da rinnovare l'IP del router ogni volta che utilizza un clone diverso, ma questo mi pare impraticabile: tutto questo per dire che per uno degli admin di un forum è un gioco da ragazzi verificare se i post provengono dallo stesso IP. Ci sarebbe l'ipotesi, remota, che due utenti realmente diversi postino dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ed allora pur avendo lo stesso IP sarebbero persone diverse (questo sarebbe il caso del Conte e della contessa Astro.....).
> 
> Al di là degli aspetti tecnici, io concordo con Te sulla presenza e la valenza di certi personaggi: a dire il vero, mi diverte leggere e constatare come persone in età avanzata, anche troppo, perdano il loro preziossimo tempo, e ne perdono davvero tanto, in maniera così puerile.
> ...


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Batti il cinque, astro: vuoi vedere che sta lì il motivo di cotanta acidità? :carneval:


ma vai semplicemente a cagare...forse se ti dicessi che vorrei infilartelo (il *****, tanto per essere chiari e schietti e per chiaramente mostrare quanto sia moralista solo per quel che riguarda il rispetto delle persone e dei sentimenti degli altri) di qua e di là saresti molto più contenta...vai tranquilla che posso anche infilartelo di qua e di la in ogni dove con ampia soddisfazione di entrambi senza che io debba mostrarmi come un uomo che fugge i sentimenti e il cuore...ma che idiozie...siete delle poveracce persone...


----------



## astonished (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto giusto... a meno che non si usi un sistema proxi o altri per cammuffare l'ip...
> 
> 
> Sul resto concordo.
> Accidenti ci mancherebbe ...mi consenta ...si contenga... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vedo che hai studiato!

Sempre possibile ma poco probabile: comunque con questi stratagemmi camuffi gli IP cioè da un IP ne diventa un'altro ma resta il discorso valido del LOG sul forum per cui all'interno di una sessione di posting nei vari thread sempre lo stesso IP risulterà per gli utenti cloni, a meno chè non si installino programmini proxy su due PC diversi dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ma uno a quel punto deve essere fortemente "motivato" (io direi idiota) nel nascondere la propria identità. Cioè uno che a quarantanni e passa spreca le proprie energie così vuol dire che ha ben poco altro di meglio da fare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Vedo che hai studiato!
> 
> Sempre possibile ma poco probabile: comunque con questi stratagemmi camuffi gli IP cioè da un IP ne diventa un'altro ma resta il discorso valido del LOG sul forum per cui all'interno di una sessione di posting nei vari thread sempre lo stesso IP risulterà per gli utenti cloni, a meno chè non si installino programmini proxy su due PC diversi dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ma uno a quel punto deve essere fortemente "motivato" (io direi idiota) nel nascondere la propria identità. Cioè uno che a quarantanni e passa spreca le proprie energie così vuol dire che ha ben poco altro di meglio da fare.


Su questo concordo.:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Persa,
> l'amminsitratore del forum ha il log degli IP dei vari post: supponendo che io abbia clonato la mia identità in altre due diverse, se ora mi mettessi a postare dalla mio salotto utilizzando a turno una delle tre, agli admin risulterebbe chiaramente che i post provengono dallo stesso IP nel caso di una connessione ADSL con IP statico. Nel caso di IP dinamico, ossia indirizzo IP assegnato dinamicamente al router ogni volta che questo instaura la connessione, una volta assegnato l'IP quello rimane e dunque si può dire +/- la stessa cosa dell'IP statico, a meno che chi si clona non è talmente determinato da rinnovare l'IP del router ogni volta che utilizza un clone diverso, ma questo mi pare impraticabile: tutto questo per dire che per uno degli admin di un forum è un gioco da ragazzi verificare se i post provengono dallo stesso IP. Ci sarebbe l'ipotesi, remota, che due utenti realmente diversi postino dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ed allora pur avendo lo stesso IP sarebbero persone diverse (questo sarebbe il caso del Conte e della contessa Astro.....).
> 
> Al di là degli aspetti tecnici, io concordo con Te sulla presenza e la valenza di certi personaggi: a dire il vero, mi diverte leggere e constatare come persone in età avanzata, anche troppo, perdano il loro preziossimo tempo, e ne perdono davvero tanto, in maniera così puerile.
> ...


Dio mio, ho appena assistito alla visione del seguito di Blade Runner senza manco pagare il biglietto!!! 
Lo sai che mi son persa alle IV riga? e ogni volat che qualcunoparal di queste cose quando arrivo al punto dell'overload inizio a ridere e non mi fermo più...:rotfl:
Nun ce capisco proprio 'na mazza!!!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Persa,
> l'amminsitratore del forum ha il log degli IP dei vari post: supponendo che io abbia clonato la mia identità in altre due diverse, se ora mi mettessi a postare dalla mio salotto utilizzando a turno una delle tre, agli admin risulterebbe chiaramente che i post provengono dallo stesso IP nel caso di una connessione ADSL con IP statico. Nel caso di IP dinamico, ossia indirizzo IP assegnato dinamicamente al router ogni volta che questo instaura la connessione, una volta assegnato l'IP quello rimane e dunque si può dire +/- la stessa cosa dell'IP statico, a meno che chi si clona non è talmente determinato da rinnovare l'IP del router ogni volta che utilizza un clone diverso, ma questo mi pare impraticabile: tutto questo per dire che per uno degli admin di un forum è un gioco da ragazzi verificare se i post provengono dallo stesso IP. Ci sarebbe l'ipotesi, remota, che due utenti realmente diversi postino dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ed allora pur avendo lo stesso IP sarebbero persone diverse (questo sarebbe il caso del Conte e della contessa Astro.....).
> 
> Al di là degli aspetti tecnici, io *concordo con Te sulla presenza e la valenza di certi personaggi: a dire il vero, mi diverte leggere e constatare come persone in età avanzata, anche troppo, perdano il loro preziossimo tempo, e ne perdono davvero tanto, in maniera così puerile.*
> ...


quoto il grassetto (l'ultimo capoverso, tristemente)

sul resto, sto, più o meno, in fiducia 
(ma l'uso del proxi si è verificato spesso)


----------



## Papero (21 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Vedo che hai studiato!
> 
> Sempre possibile ma poco probabile: comunque con questi stratagemmi camuffi gli IP cioè da un IP ne diventa un'altro ma resta il discorso valido del LOG sul forum per cui all'interno di una sessione di posting nei vari thread sempre lo stesso IP risulterà per gli utenti cloni, a meno chè non si installino programmini proxy su due PC diversi dietro lo stesso NAT (router) ma uno a quel punto deve essere fortemente "motivato" (io direi idiota) nel nascondere la propria identità. Cioè uno che a quarantanni e passa spreca le proprie energie così vuol dire che ha ben poco altro di meglio da fare.


Non capisco tutto questo "arrabattarsi" per trovare il clone colpevole... Speravo che si potesse tecnicamente provare che le tre sono tre donne distinte. Non si può tecnicamente? Allora lo provo io! Ho avuto il piacere di conoscerle, sono tre, sono brave e sono pure belle!

:mrgreen:

P.s. E quintina è la quarta bella simpatica e brava pure lei :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non capisco tutto questo "arrabattarsi" per trovare il clone colpevole... Speravo che si potesse tecnicamente provare che le tre sono tre donne distinte. Non si può tecnicamente? Allora lo provo io! *Ho avuto il piacere di conoscerle,* sono tre, sono brave e sono pure belle!
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> P.s. E quintina è la quarta bella simpatica e brava pure lei :mexican:


E ...sudi copiosamente? :mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> mi sembra che si sia scatenata una discussione interessante! Scusate l'assenza, ho un lavoro importante, i miei figli e i* miei 4 amanti ufficiali* da coltivare! Ora ho un pò più di tempo e sono dei vostri! Sono la mamma ninfomane? Beh sono una brava mamma questo a detta di tante persone..ho solo pochi amiche..le donne mi giudicano!


 Quindi ci sono anche gli apocrifi e gli gnostici?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ...sudi copiosamente? :mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Iris (21 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi ci sono anche gli apocrifi e gli gnostici?


Ho sputato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi ci sono anche gli apocrifi e gli gnostici?


Arghh!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi ci sono anche gli apocrifi e gli gnostici?


quello che suda di che tipo è?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2010)

S_*u*_domasochista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> S_*u*_domasochista.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ...sudi copiosamente? :mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, perchè? Le considero al pari delle minchieprive perchè non mi interessa nessun altro tipo di approccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> No, perchè? Le considero al pari delle minchieprive perchè non mi interessa nessun altro tipo di approccio


 Umorismo: 0


----------



## Papero (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Umorismo: 0


me ne ero accorto :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ...sudi copiosamente? :mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Invidia?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No non li ha.
> Per chi volesse sapere perché può informarsi in rete, come ho fatto io.
> 
> Ma, come dice giustamente Mari', non ha molta importanza se si tratta della stessa persona, ma come i vari nick si rapportano ai vari argomenti.
> Appunto...


E' assolutamente irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno. Sembra però, che nonostante le tue parole, prima e dopo a questo post, a te importa moltissimo. E questo fatto, onestamente, mi comincia a rompere personalmente.


Quindi ripeto, per chi non l'avesse ancora percepito: *è irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno*.

Prego di interrompere lo stalking verso gli utenti che ritenete che siano cloni e informare il forum chi di vostra opinione sia clonato con chi.

A me non interessa, a voi?


----------



## messalina (21 Giugno 2010)

*papero*

Mi piacerebbe conoscerti...:up:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe conoscerti...:up:


ma se ha detto che vi conoscete!


----------



## messalina (21 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se ha detto che vi conoscete!


 MAGARI!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' assolutamente irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno. Sembra però, che nonostante le tue parole, prima e dopo a questo post, a te importa moltissimo. E questo fatto, onestamente, mi comincia a rompere personalmente.
> 
> 
> Quindi ripeto, per chi non l'avesse ancora percepito: *è irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno*.
> ...


Ringrazio pubblicamente l'amministratore per questo intervento.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' assolutamente irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno. Sembra però, che nonostante le tue parole, prima e dopo a questo post, a te importa moltissimo. E questo fatto, onestamente, mi comincia a rompere personalmente.
> 
> 
> Quindi ripeto, per chi non l'avesse ancora percepito: *è irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno*.
> ...


Buona sera,
Già che ci siamo e dato che sono stufa agra di sta storia dei cloni, chiedo una cosa.
Ho intenzione di consegnare la mia password al conte. Infrango il regolamento? Verrò bannata?
Infine ieri sera ho ben visto con i miei occhi che razza di mp, si è beccata Yezazel dallo Staff per sta storia dei cloni: Bannata in tronco, 10000 punti, il ban non scade mai, motivo: Clone non autorizzato. Spezzo una lancia in favore di Staff e di Fedi in particolare. A me Fedi non piace per un semplice motivo: prendeva per il culo mio marito. Ma pover uomo, posso immaginare quanto sia stato esasperato dalla caccia all'uomo di coloro i quali vogliono sapere a tutti i costi chi è tizio, caio e sempronio. Fatemi sapere se posso o no consegnare la mia password a mio marito. 
Scappo che devo cucinare le ciliege!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' assolutamente irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno. Sembra però, che nonostante le tue parole, prima e dopo a questo post, a te importa moltissimo. E questo fatto, onestamente, mi comincia a rompere personalmente.
> 
> 
> Quindi ripeto, per chi non l'avesse ancora percepito: *è irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno*.
> ...


 E' molto rilevante che provochi o scriva di vicende tragiche con leggerezza?
Magari no...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' assolutamente irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno. Sembra però, che nonostante le tue parole, prima e dopo a questo post, a te importa moltissimo. E questo fatto, onestamente, mi comincia a rompere personalmente.
> 
> 
> Quindi ripeto, per chi non l'avesse ancora percepito: *è irrilevante se un utente sia un clone o meno*.
> ...


 Potrei cominciare a clonarmi?


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrei cominciare a clonarmi?


Sarebbe divertente :carneval:. 
Ma lo sai che ci stavo pensando anch'io oggi pomeriggio? Cioè, a un clone autorizzato ! Ho anche deciso il nome :mexican: ma dev'essere una sorpresa^^
nel caso, come lo chiameresti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sarebbe divertente :carneval:.
> Ma lo sai che ci stavo pensando anch'io oggi pomeriggio? Cioè, a un clone autorizzato ! Ho anche deciso il nome :mexican: ma dev'essere una sorpresa^^
> nel caso, come lo chiameresti?


 Eh ...se lo dico dove va a finire il divertimento... però che ne diresti di draculetta? :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh ...se lo dico dove va a finire il divertimento... però che ne diresti di draculetta? :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Avresti anche l'avatar pronto :carneval: :mexican:
meglio di così^^

:dracula:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Avresti anche l'avatar pronto :carneval: :mexican:
> meglio di così^^
> 
> :dracula:


 Pensavo a qualcosa di più ...pepato...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcosa di più ...pepato...


Il freno del treno? :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2010)

Dai dai
Avanti con Draculetta :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcosa di più ...pepato...



*Alla faccia della santa Persa*  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcosa di più ...pepato...


Che succhia il sangue al  Conte  .....scoop!


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Alla faccia della santa Persa*  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sennò che alter-ego sarebbe :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che succhia il sangue al * Conte* .....scoop!



:updue: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sennò che alter-ego sarebbe :mexican:


MAH! ... io me la vedevo piu' come una Giovanna d'Arco 








:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

Persa dove sei finita  ... lascia stare il sangue ... stai attenta che c'e' tanto sangue infetto in giro, vien qua


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2010)

Intanto la mia mente lavora per il MIO clone... :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Intanto la mia mente lavora per il MIO clone... :mexican:


MAH! ... non mi interessa clonarmi, non ho nulla da dichiarare  , ho gia dato di persona a chi dovevo :mrgreen: .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che succhia il sangue al Conte .....scoop!


 Al conte no...bleh:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... io me la vedevo piu' come una Giovanna d'Arco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ira::ira::ira::ira:non si pubblicano le foto degli utenti!!!


----------



## lauracre79 (22 Giugno 2010)

Avete pensato di andare da una psicologa di coppia? forse c'e' ancora futuro per voi due!


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2010)

lauracre79 ha detto:


> Avete pensato di andare da una psicologa di coppia? forse c'e' ancora futuro per voi due!



Si, un futuro in clinica! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, un futuro in clinica! :mrgreen:


Il solito ottimista....:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :ira::ira::ira::ira:non si pubblicano le foto degli utenti!!!


... pero' l'immagine ti e' piaciuta eh?! :up:


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


Se sei felice perché cerchi comprensione?
Se t'innamorassi di un amante che faresti?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Se sei felice perché cerchi comprensione?
> Se t'innamorassi di un amante che faresti?


:sorriso: 
e pensa che non ho manco letto cosa hai scritto
:sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Se sei felice perché cerchi comprensione?
> *Se t'innamorassi di un amante che faresti*?


 tradirlo col marito?


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> tradirlo col marito?


----------



## messalina (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Se sei felice perché cerchi comprensione?
> Se t'innamorassi di un amante che faresti?


 
E' successo e sono stata male...lui tramite me ha capito di essere innamorato della ex moglie..ora mi tutelo

Sono felice, ma non sempre


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> E' successo e sono stata male...lui tramite me ha capito di essere innamorato della ex moglie..ora mi tutelo
> 
> Sono felice, ma non sempre


 eh ma sei proprio sfigata...mi spiace...


----------



## Micia (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> eh ma sei proprio sfigata...mi spiace...


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


>


 E' per questo che preferisco i narcisisti.. non si rischia troppo con loro!


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> E' per questo che preferisco i narcisisti.. non si rischia troppo con loro!


Narcisista fa rima con onanista!!! :carneval:
(non ditemi che non è vero!)
Messalina, ti innamorasti una volta, adesso vai con i narcisi per  essere certa di non farlo ancora, ma se scopristi che uno di essi non è tale ma usa il metodo come maschera e quella persona ti piacesse? E se ti innamorassi di lui saresti capace di non rinnegare quello che hai detto e rimanere nella tua famiglia comunque?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Narcisista fa rima con onanista!!! :carneval:
> (non ditemi che non è vero!)
> Messalina, ti innamorasti una volta, adesso vai con i narcisi per essere certa di non farlo ancora, ma se scopristi che uno di essi non è tale ma usa il metodo come maschera e quella persona ti piacesse? E se ti innamorassi di lui saresti capace di non rinnegare quello che hai detto e rimanere nella tua famiglia comunque?


 
Io mi sono innamorata di un uomo angosciato e geniale..e pure bisex..ma padre di famiglia e con un lavoro importante..più giovane di me..ma non narcisista..piuttosto tormentato e bloccato nell'emotività..ma con me è venuta fuori l'angoscia e l'ossessione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io mi sono innamorata di un uomo angosciato e geniale..e pure bisex..ma padre di famiglia e con un lavoro importante..più giovane di me..ma non narcisista..piuttosto tormentato e bloccato nell'emotività..ma con me è venuta fuori l'angoscia e l'ossessione


Domanda da ignorante: cosa significa tormentato e bloccato nell'emotività?

E come sono uscite l'angoscia e l'ossessione?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io mi sono innamorata di un uomo angosciato e geniale..e pure bisex..ma padre di famiglia e con un lavoro importante..più giovane di me..ma non narcisista..piuttosto tormentato e bloccato nell'emotività..ma con me è venuta fuori l'angoscia e l'ossessione


Uhmmm, come tutto, paga dei pregi con dei difetti e dei problemi non da poco, non ti sei mai accorta di questa particolarità in chi è tendenzialmente diverso?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Domanda da ignorante: cosa significa tormentato e bloccato nell'emotività?
> 
> E come sono uscite l'angoscia e l'ossessione?


Che usava prevalentemente la testa..aveva trascurato la moglie per il suo brillante lavoro ..questo lo tormentava perchè è stato il lavoro e non le corna a porre fine al loro matrimonio: quando ha conosciuto me dopo un periodo di promisciutà sessuale si è lasciato andare con la testa e le viscere...è stato un colpo di fulmine...e le emozioni sono tornate fuori..ma poi questo provocava in lui angoscia, non sopportava di avere una relazione con una donna sposata e si è sentito ossessionato..aveva anche paura di trascurare la figlia ed è ritornato dalla moglie ( che non lo ha voluto)..allora ha deciso di anestetizzarsi e di stare solo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Che usava prevalentemente la testa..aveva trascurato la moglie per il suo brillante lavoro ..questo lo tormentava perchè *è stato il lavoro e non le corna a porre fine al loro matrimonio*: quando ha conosciuto me dopo un periodo di promisciutà sessuale si è lasciato andare con la testa e le viscere...è stato un colpo di fulmine...e le emozioni sono tornate fuori..ma poi questo provocava in lui angoscia, non sopportava di avere una relazione con una donna sposata e si è sentito ossessionato..aveva anche paura di trascurare la figlia ed è ritornato dalla moglie ( che non lo ha voluto)..allora ha deciso di anestetizzarsi e di stare solo


Quindi il matrimonio era già minato prima del tradimento.....

Da quel che hai potuto evincere...quest'uomo aveva molti sensi di colpa e poca autostima?
E quindi usare troppo la razionalità può portare a questi livelli di ossessione nel momento in cui si trova qualcuno che in qualche modo riesce a fare uscire le emozioni?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi il matrimonio era già minato prima del tradimento.....
> 
> Da quel che hai potuto evincere...quest'uomo aveva molti sensi di colpa e poca autostima?
> E quindi usare troppo la razionalità può portare a questi livelli di ossessione nel momento in cui si trova qualcuno che in qualche modo riesce a fare uscire le emozioni?


Già Chiara..giustissima la tua riflessione... lui era separato da poco...la troppa razionalità e l'emotività repressa può portare durante l'innamoramento all'angoscia


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2010)

A tutte le persone di buona volonta' e di sani  pricipi, non rispndete alle volgarita' e alle provocazioni se ci tenete a questo  forum ... altrimenti chiuderanno di nuovo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2010)

Il battibecco off topic continua qui: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1077


----------



## Magenta (28 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, come tutto, paga dei pregi con dei difetti e dei problemi non da poco, non ti sei mai accorta di questa particolarità in chi è tendenzialmente diverso?


Dani guarda non ti offendere ma te mi fai morir dal ridere.
Quando sto leggendo un thread e scorrendo la pagina vedo arrivare la tua foto penso sempre "Oddio, il profumo dell'ottimismo, vediamo con chi ce l'ha oggi...":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa veramente,non ti offendere, ma un attimo fa quando ho letto "narcisista uguale onanista" mi sono messa a ridere e non so fermarmi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Saprei riconoscere i tuoi post anche se cambiassi nick...:rotfl::rotfl:

SCUSATE L'O.T. ORA TORNO NEI RANGHI.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2010)

Blade ha detto:


> Beh hai fatto una cosa fatta bene...è il pregiudizio che rende le persone schiave dal matrimonio monogamico...ecco xke lui ti trascura,xke se l'amore fosse libero certe cose non potrebbero accadere invece tu tradisci per il semplice motivo che lui non ha piu interesse sessuale verso di te...e lui lo cerca altrove allo stesso modo di come fai tu...l'amore è solo una cosa che tutto promette e nulla mantiene quindi hai fatto bene,fossi in te gli direi la virità xke tanto è colpa sua se tutto ciò è avvenuto e non c'è nessun motivo xke tu non dovevi fare le cose che hai fatto...


sulla tua firma:
guarda che la morte può esistere solo se prima c'è la vita


----------



## viola (13 Novembre 2010)

bo, se non ti pesa questo tipo di vita...fai bene.
ma se lo fai per ripicca e niente piu , lascia stare.
se stai bene cosi e pensi sia giusto, vai avanti.


----------



## topopalla (23 Novembre 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Vi seguo da qualche mese, sono una donna di 40 anni con due figli piccoli, professionista abbastanza realizzata e traditrice! Adoro gli uomini, il mio matrimonio ha subito un grosso scossone alcuni anni fa e ho iniziato a tradire con molti uomini mio marito, non cercavo storie serie anche se per un paio di persone c'è stato qualcosa in più di un puro divertimento. Dopo la nascita dei miei figli pensavo che le cose con mio marito si potessero ricomporre, invece no , solo trascuratezza da parte sua e allora sono ripresi i miei tradimenti. Ho pensato anche alla separazione, ma i bimbi sono troppo piccoli e poi lui immagina che io non sono fedele, come genitore è veramente fantastico e si occupa egregiamente della famiglia. L'altro giorno mi ha detto: "se fai le corna, basta che io non lo venga a sapere!"Io adoro il sesso, gli uomini, la vita! Sono una brava mamma e ho la testa sulle spalle! Cosa cerco da questo forumi: comprensione soprattutto da parte delle donne e un angolo che non sia la mia analista dove raccontare i miei tradimenti: Ci conto. Un abbraccio!:sonar:


 
ciao 
io mi sono appena iscritta
anche io ho la mia storia di mamma/traditrice da raccontare
ti capisco io ho 36 anni e da 5 tradisco mio marito e mio figlio con un uomo di 46, bhe vuoi sapere la cosa divertente??? il mio amante mi tradisce con un altra!!!
a dirti la verità invidio la tua risolutezza d'animo, del mio amante io mi sono innamorata, ed ora che l'ho "lasciato" perchè non sopporto il suo tradimento sto malissimo (le lacrime non cessano di scendere), tu invece racconti di vari tradimenti, si forse hai ragione tu non ci si deve lasciar coinvolgere emotivamente
ma come fai??
io ti do la mia comprensione tu mi aiuti a fregarmene??
un bacio


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2010)

topopalla ha detto:


> ciao
> io mi sono appena iscritta
> anche io ho la mia storia di mamma/traditrice da raccontare
> ti capisco io ho 36 anni e da 5 tradisco mio marito e mio figlio con un uomo di 46, bhe vuoi sapere la cosa divertente??? il mio amante mi tradisce con un altra!!!
> ...


Pensa a quel coglione di tuo marito và! Che si è sposato una donna pensando che fosse tale mentre ha in casa solo un essere assai putrido di animo come te.


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa a quel coglione di tuo marito và! Che si è sposato una donna pensando che fosse tale mentre ha in casa solo un essere assai putrido di animo come te.



Scherzi Daniele, ma che pensieri fai? Il marito, quello che ha sposato? Tzzk...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

topopalla ha detto:


> ciao
> io mi sono appena iscritta
> anche io ho la mia storia di mamma/traditrice da raccontare
> ti capisco io ho 36 anni e da 5 tradisco mio marito e mio figlio con un uomo di 46, bhe vuoi sapere la cosa divertente??? il mio amante mi tradisce con un altra!!!
> ...


Questa e' arte....sublime...:mrgreen:

essere gelosa dell'altra amante dell'amante che, birbante, non ci concede l'esclusiva...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alfeo (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa e' arte....sublime...:mrgreen:
> 
> essere gelosa dell'altra amante dell'amante che, birbante, non ci concede l'esclusiva...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Mah, io sarei meno intransigente.
La nostra amica ha bisogno di sfogarsi sta soffrendo. 
La sua sofferenza ci pare ingiustificata e stupida. Ma esiste forse una sofferenza giusta?
Nessuno di noi ha diritto di sbeffeggiarla così.


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mah, io sarei meno intransigente.
> La nostra amica ha bisogno di sfogarsi sta soffrendo.
> La sua sofferenza ci pare ingiustificata e stupida. Ma esiste forse una sofferenza giusta?
> Nessuno di noi ha diritto di sbeffeggiarla così.


 amica è una parola grossa


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mah, io sarei meno intransigente.
> La nostra amica ha bisogno di sfogarsi sta soffrendo.
> La sua sofferenza ci pare ingiustificata e stupida. Ma esiste forse una sofferenza giusta?
> Nessuno di noi ha diritto di sbeffeggiarla così.


A parte i dubbi sulla genuinita' di certe "storie" che raggiungono vette ineguagliabili....:mrgreen:..non e' sbeffeggiare ma stupirsi seppur allegramente, di come ci si vada ad infilare in certe situazioni consapevolmente...il tuo amante che ha l'amante...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma tornasse a casa spezzata di gambe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scherzi Daniele, ma che pensieri fai? Il marito, quello che ha sposato? Tzzk...


Ahhh, è vero, i mariti sono quegli animali brutti che stanno in casa e rompono solitamente le pelotas con i loro bisognini.


----------



## minnie (23 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa a quel coglione di tuo marito và! Che si è sposato una donna pensando che fosse tale mentre ha in casa solo un essere assai putrido di animo come te.


 
.... buon giorno, Daniele. Dormito bene?


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .... buon giorno, Daniele. Dormito bene?



E pensa che gli ho detto di andarci cauto... :mexican:


----------



## minnie (23 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E pensa che gli ho detto di andarci cauto... :mexican:


... penso che sia un diplomatico mancato..... ma mancato di parecchio.......:carneval:... non ti arrabbiare Daniele!


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... penso che sia un diplomatico mancato..... ma mancato di parecchio.......:carneval:... non ti arrabbiare Daniele!


Io gli dò atto di compensare all'eccessivo buonismo (che spesso rasenta l'ipocrisia) che circola ogni tanto qui dentro.


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2010)

daniele è diversamente tollerante:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> daniele è diversamente tollerante:mrgreen:


:rotfl:

O tollerabilmente intollerante.


----------



## minnie (23 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io gli dò atto di compensare all'eccessivo buonismo (che spesso rasenta l'ipocrisia) che circola ogni tanto qui dentro.


 
Mah, sai, non penso che sia ipocrisia. Solo che è facile essere buoni quando devi dire agli altri cosa dovrebbero fare... più difficile restare calmi e buoni quando i calli che schiacciano sono i tuoi....
Cmq Daniele è uno degli utenti che mi fa più tenerezza in assoluto... vorrei potesse smaltire tutta quella rabbia per vivere meglio... e lui lo sa che gli faccio il verso solo per quello! Besos Daniele!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

E' vero, Daniele e' insopportabilmente intollerante a differenza mia che so' pregno di aplomb inglisc...la classe...:mrgreen:

azz.. se dovesse capitare a me, se non li faccio fuori, i due stronzi li metto su una sedia a rotelle  e poi glje buco pure le ruote...afankul......

come contropartita e' abbastanza equa?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Mah, sai, non penso che sia ipocrisia. Solo che è facile essere buoni quando devi dire agli altri cosa dovrebbero fare... più difficile restare calmi e buoni quando i calli che schiacciano sono i tuoi....
> Cmq Daniele è uno degli utenti che mi fa più tenerezza in assoluto... vorrei potesse smaltire tutta quella rabbia per vivere meglio... e lui lo sa che gli faccio il verso solo per quello! Besos Daniele!



Tranquilla che Daniele ha molta stima per gli utenti come te.

Però io a volte rabbrividisco quando vedo rispondere ad una/o che tradisce il partner per noia da anni (ma le motivazioni futili sono molteplici) con un: "lungi da me giudicarti". Come? Ma io non solo ti giudico, ma ti disprezzo in questi casi!

Ma ve lo vedete un assassino di frotne ad una giuria popolare che mormora: l'hai ammazzato, ma non ti giudico per questo perchè lo fanno in tanti... ?


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' vero, Daniele e' insopportabilmente intollerante a differenza mia che so' pregno di aplomb inglisc...la classe...:mrgreen:
> 
> azz.. se dovesse capitare a me, se non li faccio fuori, i due stronzi li metto su una sedia a rotelle e poi glje buco pure le ruote...afankul......
> 
> ...


sterminatore:
in nomen omen:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Tranquilla che Daniele ha molta stima per gli utenti come te.
> 
> Però io a volte rabbrividisco quando vedo rispondere ad una/o che tradisce il partner per noia da anni (ma le motivazioni futili sono molteplici) con un: "*lungi da me giudicarti". Come? Ma io non solo ti giudico, ma ti disprezzo in questi casi!*
> 
> Ma ve lo vedete un assassino di frotne ad una giuria popolare che mormora: l'hai ammazzato, ma non ti giudico per questo perchè lo fanno in tanti... ?


Digiamolo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Digiamolo....:mrgreen:



Sterminator... non solo porti come nome la storpiatura del titolo di uno dei film di fantascienza più belli di tutti i tempi, ma mi sei simpatico... ho solo un dubbio: sei forse una personalità di Daniele??? :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sterminatore:
> in nomen omen:rotfl:


Sfotti, sfotti...:mrgreen:

e' che io non lo concepisco....

vuoi far sfogare i big bamboo?...prima te ne vai fuori dai coglioni e poi sali sulla/e giostra/e...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sterminator... non solo porti come nome la storpiatura del titolo di uno dei film di fantascienza più belli di tutti i tempi, ma mi sei simpatico... ho solo un dubbio: sei forse una personalità di Daniele??? :carneval:


non ho l'onore di conoscerlo...

GIURO!

(ho i testimoni!)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Digiamolo....:mrgreen:


Vero, però penso che un atteggiamento meno morbido provochi una chiusura da parte di chi ascolta, per cui sia anche meno disposta poi a sentire i consigli (siamo qui per questo no?) di chi gli fa capire l'immensa caz che sta facendo....


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Vero, però penso che un atteggiamento meno morbido provochi una chiusura da parte di chi ascolta, per cui sia anche meno disposta poi a sentire i consigli (siamo qui per questo no?) di chi gli fa capire l'immensa caz che sta facendo....


Ci vorrebbe il giusto compromesso, chiaro.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Vero, però penso che un atteggiamento meno morbido provochi una chiusura da parte di chi ascolta, per cui sia anche meno disposta poi a sentire i consigli (siamo qui per questo no?) di chi gli fa capire l'immensa caz che sta facendo....


hai ragione...e' meglio questo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzgfhiNGrV0

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sfotti, sfotti...:mrgreen:
> 
> e' che io non lo concepisco....
> 
> ...


 seriamente..
mi chiedo come possa il sesso obnubilare certe menti facendogli rischiare così tanto.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> seriamente..
> mi chiedo come possa il sesso obnubilare certe menti facendogli rischiare così tanto.


C'e' di peggio...ho raccontato l'altro giorno che mio cognato cinquantenne ha mollato moglie e figlie per una zoccoletta romena di 19 anni pure cessa e che ha 1 anno meno della figlia grande ....

lo sta "asciugando" in tutto e per tutto al coglionazzo...

anche per me e' inspiegabile anche se me lo dovevo aspettare...

e' un fan sfegatato del banana!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C'e' di peggio...ho raccontato l'altro giorno che mio cognato cinquantenne ha mollato moglie e figlie per una zoccoletta romena di 19 anni pure cessa e che ha 1 anno meno della figlia grande ....
> 
> *lo sta "asciugando" in tutto e per tutto al coglionazzo...*
> 
> ...




... e fa bene ... certe lezioni non possono passare a gratis  , stronzo lui.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e fa bene ... certe lezioni non possono passare a gratis  , stronzo lui.


Ah figurati e fa bene si'....

l'ho saputo 6 mesi fa e sto ancora a ride...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah figurati e fa bene si'....
> 
> l'ho saputo 6 mesi fa e sto ancora a ride...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dai confessa  ti sta particolarmente a quore tuo cognato :mrgreen: .


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dai confessa  ti sta particolarmente a quore tuo cognato :mrgreen: .


La verita'?

Me ne sbatto allegramente il casso...:mrgreen:

e' che mi socera nun ha un kaiser oseno' lo facevo disereda'...

E' TUTTO MIO!!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La verita'?
> 
> Me ne sbatto allegramente il casso...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



E tua moglie cosa dice di suo fratello? 

PS e' il fratello di tua moglie vero?


----------



## Anna A (23 Novembre 2010)

*impossibile mi è*



Minerva ha detto:


> sterminatore:
> in nomen omen:rotfl:


dimenticare quando lo chiamasti signor sterminatore, cercando, invano, di farlo desistere da una delle sue dimostrazioni di "affetto" nei confronti di alex...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tua moglie cosa dice di suo fratello?
> 
> PS e' il fratello di tua moglie vero?


Con me centellina perche' e' de sangue bleau, ma quanno sta in famigghia, le peggio cose...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

veramente mi ha detto anche di non dire mai...ed io l'ho presa come giustificazione anticipata, citando gia' da mo' i presenti come testimoni futuri ed eventuali...

cioe' pensa...sarei gia' coperto...quasi quasi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dimenticare quando lo chiamasti signor sterminatore, cercando, invano, di farlo desistere da una delle sue dimostraioni di "affetto" nei confronti di alex...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... si ma gli scontri piu' belli son stati quelli di Stermi e Chen :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:INDIMENTICABILI!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si ma gli scontri piu' belli son stati quelli di Stermi e Chen :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:INDIMENTICABILI!


Chen chi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vabbe' quello Stemmi e' motto...

mo' so' n'ovo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chen chi?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



SE Se se :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------

